# New home for daily messages!!!!



## Skybreeze

Welcome to your new home!! 


​


----------



## pygmy1971

Yipppeeeee...... i'm first......  

Ooooh..... i love a new home..... all clean and new..... 

Let's hope this new home is filled with happiness


----------



## Skybreeze

I agree pygmy1971.. Let the BFP start rolling!!!!


----------



## Jo1983

Just bookmarking ladies as I like to stalk you  

Love and luck to you all 

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Your welcome any time Jo!!! 

Hope your pregnancy is going well! xxx


----------



## Jo1983

Thanks Skybreeze  

The SIF Board was my home for a long time and got me through some very dark places. Just like to be nosey and see how everyone is.

Take care
xxx


----------



## hbrodie

hi all!

ann - I totally agree hun   no you are not being selfish. I love this site cos we can just type what we wanna type and get our feelings out hun   

jo - wow, look at your ticker! 10 days to go!!!!!!! is that when the ticker runs out or are you having a planned c-section?? I had one for em  how r u?

how is everyone?


----------



## Jo1983

hbrodie, that's when my ticker runs out, got a sweep booked for the 6th so none the wiser at min really   I'm not too bad thanks, blooming weather's awful though   Hope you're ok too  

Hi everyone else hope you're all ok sending lots of   to you all

xxx


----------



## ann_of_loxley

Oh all fresh! - I will be able to keep up with this thread all the more then starting from the begining!

Thank you all for letting me get my feelings out - I was afraid to come back and look cause I didn't want to get my head chewed off! - Its so nice to be in a place where people understand!


----------



## GirlGamer

Hi girls   popping in here as this is our new home. ive put the kettle on, who wants a cup or a mug? hope everyones fine today, if not a little wet! with the rain


----------



## whippet

just bookmarking hope all doing ok?

whippet x


----------



## Jo1983

whippet, long time no see, hope you're ok hun  

girlgamer, mines huge mug of tea please....I'll grab the biscuits


----------



## ann_of_loxley

Question for you Jo - If you donate eggs...do you know who they go to?  I mean, if I were to donate my eggs - would I be able to keep in contact with those whom I donated to?  Does it always work that way?  TIA!


----------



## hbrodie

ann - I don;t think you get to actaully know who they go to hun but I think you can enquire as to whether they got a BFP/BFN  

girlgame - nice big mug of tea, milk with 1 sweetner pls  

whippett - how r u hun?

jo - what u up to today?

skybreeze - how u r getting on hun?

pygmy - hello, how r things with you?


----------



## GirlGamer

afternoon   thanks for the biscuits   on friday night il pop the wine shall i   nothing wrong with a virtual drink lol.hope everyones well. ive got thrown in back at work again this week, after been off last, my stress levels are right back up where i left them before my hols   and on 2ww. tohught this morning id pick a tarot card up just to c if it wud give me an idea if i was   last month i had the perserverance card. and on quite a few occations had the sun which is a longed for baby card. and the empress a fertility card. this morning it was 10 of swords. the worse in the pack   its the lowest of low card and said things can only get better at least. so my  hopes are dashed already! never mind the usual Aunt flo is coming twinges, swelling and pms that ive got! due on 6/8 so got a week to wait grr.
anyway my post is a mix of +ve and -ve lol im still smiling tho today so far x


----------



## Jo1983

ann_of_loxley said:


> Question for you Jo - If you donate eggs...do you know who they go to? I mean, if I were to donate my eggs - would I be able to keep in contact with those whom I donated to? Does it always work that way? TIA!


When you donate, by law it is all done anonymously. The only info you are able to find out about each other is if the cycle has resulted in a live birth or not. You are able to state how many couples receive your eggs, whether the resulting embryo's are frozen and how long they are frozen for. You also have to sign a hell of a lot of forms stating what you would like to happen with any frozen eggs/embryo's should you die. etc etc etc, it's a minefield of legalities, understandably of course. If the cycle resulted in a live birth the said child is able to contact you when he/she is 18 or 16 if they wish to find out if they are going to marry a half sibling. There are also situations such as the said child being seriously ill and the parents being able to contact you for any info you may hold that could help etc. Although there are so many tests to pass before you can donate to eradicate the child having any genetic defects.
Any other questions.....fire away hun.

xxx


----------



## hbrodie

girlgamer - ooh, sorry you have mixed emotions today hun


----------



## ann_of_loxley

Thanks Jo! - I was wondering cause I was told if I donated eggs, I could IVF much cheaper then!

I don't know...I am not there _there_ yet - I feel kinda sad thinking there will be my babies (genetically) out there and I will never know them...im sentimental that way I guess.


----------



## hbrodie

ann - I felt the same as you hun as we considered donating our eggs....we never got to EC as we got our total miracle bfp but it would be something to think about if/when we need to in the future   but I totally feel like you that there would be some of me floating about and I would never know...what if I passed him/her in the street? but I totally think it is a wonderful thing to do and if I ever needed a donor egg I'd be so chuffed there was someone out there willing to donate so I could have a chance


----------



## pygmy1971

hello ladies  

Just been to the hairdressers, so feeling better after a bit of pampering. 

Doctors in the morning, to discuss being referred for counselling, i don't recognise the person i've become anymore, every step forward ends in five steps back.

Doesn't help with my neighbour being DP's ex-wifes best friends sister (did you follow that?) 
She obviously likes a gossip and has a very loud voice..... so when she tells the other neighbour how DP's ex-wife is going, with her pregnancy..... it's sod's law that i'll hear her.
Found out that the ex-wife is expecting a baby boy and is shocked at how her 34C boobs are now a whopping 36FF...... how lovely for her!!!!!! Oh, and she's having a baby shower, merged with her 40th birthday on the 14th August. Gobby neighbour  
Trying to find the right time to have a tactful word with the neighbour, but on the other hand i don't want her knowing i'm suffering..... it's bound to get back to the ex-wife.

Anyway...... hopefully the doctor will give me a little light at the end of my dark tunnel.

Ketchup soon,

X X X


----------



## Jo1983

Ann

You do get ivf a lot cheaper hun, which is the main reason we considered it to start with. There's no way in this world we would have been able to cycle last year if I hadn't donated. 

I don't see donating as having part of me genetically out there, I see it more as giving blood. When I donated my eggs they were cells, the lady who received them has carried this child and nurtured it etc, I know that she got a bfp but unsure how the pregnancy has progressed etc. I will call the clinic when I have my baby and find out if my donation resulted in a live birth.  

It is a very hard decision to make and you have to have counselling etc before you are allowed to donate. Totally agree with Hbrodie though, if I needed eggs it is lovely to think that there are people out there who would donate. That's another reason I donated, there is a lady somewhere out there who may never have had the chance to be a Mummy if I hadn't have needed ivf and donated.

Hope you make a decision that is right for you hun  
xxx


----------



## hbrodie

pygmy -   neighbour      for your gp appt tomorrow hun


----------



## whippet

sorry girls I know I have not been on much life just hectic. 
The good bits.... Margaret is fantastic growing like a mushroom been getting her nursery place arranged and trying to negotiate with my boss set days and condensed hours. Think we have got there eventually 2 mornings at nursery dad will watch on the third morning  .
The not so good bits... dad confirmed to have an agressive cancer and to have a 6 hour operation next thurs at our city hospital which is 1 hour drive for us. best place for him but baby hates the car with a passion so not looking forward to the visiting. All going well he can expect to be in 2 weeks with a 30% chance of 5 year survival got to stay positive here.
Anyway we have decided to have our last go at a sibling so have had prostap on monday morning dad diagnosed in the afternoon. We had hoped to have completed cycle before hand but its obviously not going to happen that way. Anyway we look on it as we really blessed to have Margaret and her natural 16 year old bro. would just have liked a sibling closer in age. So if it works fantastic and if it doesnt we will count our blessings anyway.
So next week dad at the hospital on the tues for pre-op assessment, 16 year old gets his higher results on the wed and dad gets his surgery on the thurs. So apologies in advance if I am not around much I am thinking of you all and wishing you all the luck in the world.

love whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

whippett - sos orry to hear about your dad hun


----------



## GirlGamer

Hi folks hope every1 is good today. hope pygmy is cool   to u hun. Ive just come aback from me last councelling sesh. having gone since last year. im feeling cool this week. wrote a long message yesterday only to not save it and it had logged me out  its nearly the weekend


----------



## hbrodie

GG - glad you have had  a gd session hun   I hate it when the computer does things like that   I am at work today and I have the crappiest mouse in the world...it sticks and won't roll properly. I told manager about it last week but nothing has happened


----------



## GirlGamer

trouble i have is that my DD doesnt know a thing about wot ive been thru. and shes always on here on msn and that (13 yr old) and s a whizz on the comp. id hate her to find me on here if i odnt log out or even see my username shes not daft and how much of a girlgamer i am lol so she'd know its me. ive just had to take IE8 off here coz it saves all yr history on the drop down bar at the top and was forever remembering to delete FF lol.so if im just popping on for 10 mins, i always log in for just a short time, then if i have to switch off quick if shes near or wants it, i dont have to worry about if ive logged off  
if that makes any sense   anyway ive gotta pop back to work til half 6, toodleoo folks TFIF


----------



## Skybreeze

Whippet.. Oh hun how upsetting.     My thoughts are with your and your family. Your dad is in my prayers.

Hi to everyone!

Natalie xxx


----------



## hbrodie

GG - so you can delete the drop down thingy at the top then? how do you do that?

skybreeze - hi hun, how r u?

whippett - thinking of you

almost home time. I am killing time pottering about in my room as I can't really go til 5pm but might bu99er off at 4.45   and hope I am not spotted   
Just had to dress awful ulcerations to both legs on a chap I had almost got healed before I went on mat leave and he is now totally back to square one   poor bloke. feel so sorry 4 him.


----------



## pygmy1971

Whippet - love and hugs to you, seems like you have a bagful of worries to contend with, hopefully everything will be ok with your dad   energy sent your way.

GirlGamer - i have always been open with my DS about how long it took to conceive him, the fertility drugs, the years of tears etc, and then the six year struggle to try for a brother or sister.
I think it made him feel slightly 'special', to know that he was a VERY much wanted little boy.
He also knows why i'm so easily upset just now and why me and DP are at war over every little thing..... infertility!  

Been to doctors this morning, just have to wait for the referral to see a counsellor. Doctor is going to try and persuade my DP to seek help too, he admitted last night that he is thoroughly depressed, the debt and the feelings of failing me are taking their evil toll.... on us both!!
Bl**dy strange...... you'd think he'd want to love me more, especially if he thinks he's failed me by the vasectomy reversal not working, but for the last two years (since his sperm count came back as zero) he's just completely trashed me. So it's very very hard to now try and be there for him, because he certainly hasn't been there for me when my heart has been breaking into pieces.

It's all such a mess, and all so very sad. Who'd have thought that the yearning to have a child together, could crumble to pieces in such a huge and destructive way.
Deep down we love eachother so much, but at this moment in time i cannot help but torture him, even though the vasectomy was carried out long before he met me, and even though i have PCOS and would probably need help ttc even if he had millions of little swimmers coming up his pipes.
I'm just a bitter little b!tch and i'm hoping the counsellor is a very good one, i want the old me back, the one with the permanent dimple  

Popping off now...... grumpy teenager wants feeding......   no idea what to give him, had a Burger King with him earlier, and i'm still stuffed, beans on toast it is then  

Have a good weekend ladies, hope you get some sun!!!


----------



## ann_of_loxley

I had my acupuncture appointment today. Another appointment gone well I feel. My next one is Wed. I am currently in my 2WW! She said my kidneys are cold and I need to work on keep them warm. I googled and found this: http://www.acupuncture-and-you.com/acupuncture-infertility-kidney-deficiency.html. I hope its as simple as that! hehe I can only  and hope for a BFP!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## pygmy1971

ann_of_loxley  -     wishing you all the positive energy in the world, and obviously   that your 2ww is as calm as possible for you.

Shall i knit your kidneys a scarf.... if they need keeping warm?  

I've never tried acupuncture, but i've heard of marvellous stories of the benefits, so hopefully your Wednesday appointment will be a positive experience too.


X X X


----------



## hbrodie

ann - wow, will be   for you hun, and also sending nice warm vibes to your kidneys  

pygmy - it is good that your dp has confessed to needing help hun, for a bloke it is a major thing indeed   funy things, men. but yes, after so long and with no support it must be hard to give him support  
did they say when the counselling was likely to start?


----------



## GirlGamer

morning girls. ann everything crossed for u  . is it a natural 2ww? im in mine at the mo, AF due on thurs. im also watchin my sil too coz they the ones who had adam in march but ttc already for no2 to me bro. they tried 3 months so far   (adam made easily) its so frustrating tho coz they only want another so soon coz my bro doesnt want to work anymore and is jumping on the family credit bandwagon of bloke part time, her no work then made up to a full time wage  . thats not the reason to have one. just think its greedy now. plus my mum just told me yesterday that shes bought them a baby walker for adam, coz they skint, but hes off work "with stress" and is imo an alcoholic and spends most of his time (her too) sozzled and in the pub and cant afford one, and to add the baby has been sat in the pub with them since he was 2 days old   now they adding more babys to them. a few weeks ago i had a girl coming into my work gossiping that my sil tohught she was preg. it just ruined my day that day from it all, my heart and guts were hanging out on the floor. turned out she wasnt, but it was the shock of finding out like that. so now im just aware of when shes due then at least i can "prepare" myself for if theres any news and its not such a shock. hope this makes sense. especially now that i feel in the family its my turn its like a race! she doesnt know im ttc btw. 
anyway on a nice note its the weekend woo! im working til 1 then off out for an indian meal with DP tonight.
hope everyones well and has a good one 
big virtual   to all xx


----------



## GirlGamer

oh and to answr about deleting the drop down bar, think it depends on wot internet explorer u got. im  on 7. as explained earlier. the way id do it is to, go on tools on the top of yr web page. click internet options, then history, and clear all cookies and cache and wotever else it lets u clear! and it shud go. u can also set how long it keeps yr history for, but  this doesnt work for the drop down menu. if u have IE8 it will tho. hope this helps!


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 

just thought id pop on and say hi

im on holiday at the moment in orkney having great weather doing lots f walking and talking and thinking its been good so far and we have another week to go 

anothernatural cycle for me but not holding out much hope as i didnt ovulate last month but if i do this month it will be this week  so fibgers crossed for an orkney baby 

will catch up with you all once were home next week


----------



## hbrodie

bub - have a lovely holiday hun, and   for the TTC  

girlgamer - I'll try and do that deleting at work then   you can tell which rooms I have been in cos FFs is on the toolbar


----------



## cinders35

Hello ladies,
Sorry to barge in .
Going to try and post a link to an interesting poignant article
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/5088578/secondary-infertility-one-is-not-enough.html
Lot'saluv
Cindersxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ann_of_loxley

bad hope = being naive - good naive = being hopeful

This is what I have been struggling with since TTC really.  
You always hear 'Just relax' and 'It will happen!' and 'Stop trying and it will happen'....or even 'are you too stressed?' - and I know in the back of my mind, it just does not work that way.  If we stopped trying, that would mean no sex.  And 'accident' sure isn't going to happen that way cause last I checked sperm don't magically float through the air into ones uterus.  Angels have not visited me anytime during the late hours of the evening either! lol  

So I feel naive being hopeful.  When I conceived my son (yes, ironically - very much unplanned) - I had not a worry in the world!  And this was the MOST stressful time of my life!  We were seriously in debt, my family disowned me cause my pregnancy got me out of the army, etc.  Everything was against me but I had a very healthy nearly 11lbs baby boy!  We are in a very comfortable place with our money now, I have great support in the family and friends that I do have surrounding me, etc - a very stressfree part of my life!  So whats the deal?  Trust me - its not stress! lol  When we started TTC this one though - I had every worry in the world.  Mostly because I knew more about these things than I did when I had my DS.  Now I am at a place where I am not worried that going for a walk is going to cause me to miscarry - but am I being naive again?  I go round and round in circles with myself!  I am trying to get to a place where I feel positive enough that I know I will carry a baby past 6 weeks.  

Stressed? - Actually, I cant see how stress and TTC are related at all.  Depressed maybe - but stressed?  No I am not stressed.  It is pretty easy and far from stressful having sex.  Its the not conceiving, which is why I am here, that is depressing - but I dont consider stress part of just down right feeling sad and hopless.  

Sigh...another day.


----------



## ann_of_loxley

What else can they check for?

So far I have had my Bvit levels checked.  (normal - good!)
My thyroid checked.  (normal)
My testosterone checked (came back low)
I am cleared of all sorts of nasty stuff from HIV to clomidia! lol
Lupus - All clear!
Blood clotting - Normal!

So what else can they check for?

I am currently waiting for a laparoscopy appointment to check for endo (endo honestly makes a lot of sense to me based on symtomps - and whats up with the low testosterone?!)...

But before for - I was thinking they could scan my ovaries first - make sure they are cyst free.  I have a right to ask for this right?
I have just read that article above.    It hits so hard with how I feel and what I am going through.  
But it also mentions insulin resistance?  (I am also a veggie) - Is this something they should also check for?  I have a right to ask for this too right?

I am thinking a lap is pretty huge and if we can get some simple tests done first and out of the way - that would make more sense right?  
Your thoughts?  TIA!


----------



## GirlGamer

Ann u need mega   hugs today sending u lots.
i too agree about the stress thing, its more sad and depressed than stress. my mum said about this to me the other day, admittedly i am pretty stressed with my life but thats more to do with everything else in my life, not being stressed about getting into bed with the man i love and making u know wot most nights. i did look up stress and IF, all i cud logically find was that it can stop ovulation which ok wud cause IF but if u know u are ov every month, had yr tests etc, all your other signs too then yr stress isnt stopping u. if that makes sense. and it did say severe stress, not strss ttc or general life stresses. i explained to my mum in this way. when im laid on my back and myDP does his bit, his swimmers dont go up there, say to themselves "oh sod it im not looking for the egg this time coz this woman is stressed" do they? they dont know   so if theres an egg and sperm wot does the fact that earlier on in the day u were stressed coz of a, b, or c... see my point?

pygmy where r u this weekend my friend ?  
and   to everyone else too.
ps i loved the arcticle on SI that someone  posted  on this page. i sent it to my dad in the hope that he may understand that lil bit more when he sez for the zillionth time u have a daughter wots yr problem  
xxxxx


----------



## hbrodie

ann - you have every right to request what you need/want. yes, it would make total sense to have the 'simpler' tests before the bigger test. A lap is not a huge op on the scale of ops but it is an invasive thing and this will carry risks with it, as any operation will. I had a lap and dye in oct 07 (fell pg early nov 07! flushed my tubes through, I am convinced of it, as is my cons   ) but I was not well due to the anaesthetic and had to stay in over night and the next morning (so 24hours) and I had lots of pain but that is me and I am a right ol' whinge bag / weakling    
so I agree with you that having a basic scan would seem logical prior to any surgery


----------



## ann_of_loxley

Feeling really down today. 
I don't know why - I guess its that time of the month. I am not hopeful at all for this cycle - it has been too odd. 
I like to discuss things with DH but he is so out of the loop. I can't actually expect him to understand what I am going through because he is not a woman and he is not me. I sometimes wonder if all of this has affected him at all. I am having a lot of time to think with a few weeks off work and my thinking has me thinking about what they have already tested for, what they can test for, what my 'possibles' are (for being 'wrong' with me and why we don't have another baby yet) and what our possibles are for help as well. I just can not see me donating eggs. I know that sounds really selfish of me. If I knew the person it was going to, that would actually make me change my mind 100%. I have always wanted to be a surrogate for example (If I have something like endo, then I guess thats out the window ) - but you build a relationship then, you get to know the person, etc. Its very different from just letting loose your DNA and never knowing. It is fabulous that some woman can do this! - But even if I were in need to be on the recieiving end, I would want to know the person they came from as well. So that means any treatments for us, like IVF (etc) are gonna be really expensive. Not impossible though. Not possible now but in about 4 years when we can get a loan for the treatment - then yeah. Maybe. I have a friend who is willing to be a surrogate for me as well, but then of course its still just as expensive and I face the task of producing milk for that baby (which for me, is something very important). Either way, if the problem is with me - we face a whole bunch of options that take time and money but are not too impossible iykwim. I can work on my patience if I need to. But what if the 'problem' is not with me? What if the problem is with DH? Well the cheaper, faster option is donor sperm. And DH has said no way to this. DH has said if I went that route then he is saying 'goodbye' to us. Am I being selifsh in thinking wtf? I mean, if it came down to our only feesable option (donor sperm) - he is saying no more children or no him. What kind of logic is that? He said it wouldnt' be his child. I said it very well would be, just as if we are adopting a child - it may not have his DNA, but it would still be his child - bearing in mind I too am an adopted child (gee - thanks). So this conversation (weighing up whats left for them to test, what our options are, etc) has just left me depressed an in tears. I think he does not understand me at all. Either way I loose out - cause he seriously isn't going to want to be married to me if I am to never have another child again or if my only other option is donor sperm (where apparently, he would leave me). And apparently he loves me (and our son!) - he loves so much he wants me to be this unahppy or leave me (if that was our only option). Does this logic sound screwy to you or it is just me? I imagine some of these feelings are normal for a couple to go through if they are in this situation. Mean also seem to be pretty big ontheir ability to produce a child and if they are unable to, then this must be hard for them as much as it is for the woman....to conclude that you will never let your wife have another child if this were her only option or leave her and the current child you do have? 

However - I have stripped the wallpaper and painted in the bedroom. So I am _productive_ if not productive.


----------



## Just_me

Hi Ladies 

Can I join you?? I've just got a BFN today... boooooo hisssssss

Its sooo frustrating as I have a 4 year who was conceived without even trying! Feel like I've been through the mill a bit the last couple of years... 

I would like it to happen naturally without medical intervention, but it doesn't look like thats going to happen...... hmmmm..... I think Im going to ponder my next move with a glass of Magners!

Just_me x


----------



## GirlGamer

Hi just me, u go for it girl have one for me too. u deserve it, is it on a natural cycle? welcome in pull up a chair, pass the magners think we cud all do with one! the frustration is sooooooo poop. we all know about that. im on my 2ww now. got really bad vibes today, did an early test today got  -ve   3 days to wait for AF now. im not gunna have treatment this time. i can bear to go thru it, put my DP thru it, (different one to one i had tx with). and risk ruining my relationship, it did my last one!. keep chatting with us we are all hear for u. and totally understand yr desire to have more. and dont judge.  
Ann mega mega   to u love. men just dont get it do they. so yr saying he'll only stay if u give him the child he wants, but wont use donor so u can? go have a drink ann u need one too! my ex dp found it really hard when he found out about his MF, dont think he ever got over it. and wudnt really talk much about it.
 to all xxxx


----------



## GirlGamer

sorry just me, i see yr on your FET


----------



## ann_of_loxley

Ignore me - my mood swings are bad right now!...ugh...


And welcome just_me!...  Can you tell me more about going private? (really I am interested in the cost)...are you on a monthly plan.  Who have you gone private with (who is there to go private with besides BUPA? lol) - Is it like health insurance in Ameirca where you pay a monthly sum or  Cause after my experience with insensitive NHS - I am feeing going private would be a better option but have no idea where to start or how it works!  Gonna see what further tests I can sqeeze out of my GP first   - whom likes to 'inform' me of the costs of each test


----------



## GirlGamer

Ann  we all have them, i was in one yesterday    
I was private all the way after i got refered to jessops wing from my gyny at bassetlaw hospital.i could have had an anitial appt with the cons but knew that i cudnt get nhs anyway so no point in the wait. so i rung jessops myself, reception. explained that i was being refered but wanted to see the cons privately, they did put me thru to relevent person. and when there referal latter came thru they just sent me a private appt. this was within a week, as oppesed to an approx 8 week wait just for inicial. after the appt he just sent us a bill about 100. but we did talk during cons that we were going private or had to. so he knew to just get straight on, he told us how much the tests were etc, altho luckily my hospital prior had done mine so that was free. my Dp had another, think SA was about 80 then we had the bloods for genetic stuff, cant remember now wot they were. came to about 200 ish quid. then he saw us after that once to discuss results, then straight in with icsi that next month, 3000 quid, so htink it was about 3500 by the time we had done this was 3 years ago now tho so no idea of cost now, saw him in june i think, had to have Sa, then bloods which took about 6 weeks, saw him agasin in aug then had icsi october but shuda been sept, but it had to wait for fsh to drop for me. so all pretty quick. as far as i know as i never went back after  bfn that i cuda had icsi again straight after when time was right. hope this may help u  
off to work tata x


----------



## Just_me

Hi all
ann_of_loxley... I went private after I pretty much got nowhere with the NHS, as I already have a son with my DH they could only offer me 6 months of unmonitored Clomid! So after a bit of research into fertility clinics, I asked my GP to refer me privately to the Nuffield in Woking. It is pretty expensive to be honest. The Woking Nuffield just charge your credit card every time you have a procedure or pick up drugs. I like the system as it helps me get more Tesco Clubcard points on my Tesco credit card  .... If you follow this link, it says the prices at the Nuffield... I guess most clinics will be similar. http://www.surreyivf.co.uk/5.html

Just_me x

p.s. My DS is just like my DH! He's laying on the sofa snoring like a trooper as he has a cold... bless him

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## GirlGamer

Hi ladies, how is everyone? pygmy come backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 
well im not preg this month, just got AF this morning so here we go again try try and more try 
x


----------



## hbrodie

GG - so sorry hun   AF


----------



## bubblicous

evening all

finally home from our holiday wee holiday it was great 

girlgamer - soory that your af turned up   for next cycle


justme - how cute dh snorring on sofa hope all goes well with you 

hbrodie - how are you 

sorry to anyone i missed 

as for me dh and i had a huge heart to heart over baby making etc and we have come home with a really positive attitude, were going to loose weight about 2 or 3 stone each we went shopping today and bought all healty food etc and we cleared out all the crap that was in our cupboards

i really think that my weight is part of my problem last year i lost over a stone and i ovulated by myself and got pregnant just my lil pip didnt stay after that i pilled the weight on so my thinking is that if i loose weight again you never know

also i came home to a letter from my consultant telling me my bloods were borderline and i didnt ovulate (which i knew) so she wants me to start taking metiformin so gotta sort that out with my gp on monday and then its back to work on tuesday


----------



## hbrodie

bub - glad you had a nice holiday and wow, fantastic plan hun. It will give you more control over your TTC and knowing you are doing things which can only give a   effect. wonderful. I am sure losing weight does help. when TTC first time round, I joined the gym and lost 1/2 stone - this doesn't sound much but 7lb is 7lb. I also found I felt healthier and didn't get out of breath so much. Then we got our BFP   so....go for it hun   I am totally hoping and   that as I have now lost 18lb it will help me to conceive again...gott help


----------



## ann_of_loxley

OMG!.... Look what I got! http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2582/3799664923_52b76ab3da.jpg 
  

This is half my battle! - But this cycle has been very different from the start and I am doing acupu****ure now as well!!! Omg omg omg! - I am so happy right now! I feel really positive about this pregnancy!!! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Skybreeze

Congratulations Ann!!!      

Have a very healthy 9 months!

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Just_me

Wow.. brilliant news Anne!!       What did you do differently this time?

Just_me xx


----------



## hbrodie

ooooh ann, wonderful news, congratulations     and look at your post the other day when you felt so   about this cycle! there you go, you just can never tell


----------



## bubblicous

congrats ann sending you loads of sticky vibes


----------



## GirlGamer

Ann thats great Congrats!!!


----------



## ann_of_loxley

What did you do differently this time?

_____________________________

Maca (like clomid) AND Agnus Castus AND acupuncture this cycle!  This cycle started off very different from the begining starting with a 4 day period (which mine usually last for more than week! - eek!).  
I feel really positive about this one sticking!  -   Yay, I really hope this is it!  I got really worried this morning when I woke up and my boobs were no longer sore .... But 5 mintues later they were and my temps are still high and everythings still as it should be.  I googled and have read that pregncancy sypmtoms come and go early in pregnancy so I hope thats true and not just a myth to make people like me feel good!


----------



## bubblicous

ann- congrats again im so happy for you can i ask a question though what is the maca you said you took did yo get it from your consultant i know this one will be a sticky got a wee feeling in my bones

hbrodie- hey hows u well i have to say im really chuffed with myself 3 days in to the new us and were still going strong been in asds twice and havent bought any crap normally the trolley would be full of it so its going well done you on your weight loss that great 


as for me well im still going strong with the new us plan normally we would have gave in by now and had a take away but no were being good just going to cook a lovely dinner and then after that were going out for a nice brisk walk 

  to everyone


----------



## ann_of_loxley

Maca is a peruvian root herb known to enhance fertility.  (I just ordered it online!  - I took it a few cycles ago when my cycles were really long and Ovulated on CD13 when my normal ovulation day was CD24!  ).  I ovulated CD16 this cycle.  Google 'maca for fertility' and you will find loads of info on it!  (I hang around too many fertility forums! hehe)
Thank you all for the sticky vibes!


----------



## bubblicous

ann - thatsnk very much i will have a look into that as im not allowed anymore clomid and now im off it im not ovulating on my own yet again so my ovaries need a good kick up the ass  more sticky vibes your way


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - how is your new you lifestyle going?   

ann - wow, that Maca stuff seems to have really helped then, certainly helped your cycles and ovulation times   fab.
Yup, pg symptoms do come and go early in pg, I was googling almost daily!   sometimes not a good thing though   gets you thinking about things too much   too much thinking is never a good thing in my book  

how is everyone?


----------



## Jo1983

Congrats Ann, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun  

Love and luck to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

h brodie - its going good thanks for asking not slipped yet which im really proud of as normally i would have had a take away by now though i do have a bit of a dodgy tummy at the mo think its the metformin 
hows things with you


----------



## hbrodie

it is very quiet here ladies, is everyone ok?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Brodie and everyone else

sorry not been on for ages, been busy doing holiday things with dd and trying to forget about SIF for once. Also got a bit confused with all of the newbies and didn't have chance to catch up with it all after holidays. So just wanted to say Hi to everyone and will get up to speed soon!!!  

Have got my prescription for next IVF cycle, I'm going into clinic on wednesday to collect everything and start downregging August 30th whilst on holiday in France. Not ideal but wanted to get on with it, and the next month would have been no good as we've a weekend booked which we can't get out of which would have fallen around egg collection time. So there we go, it's kind of good starting at the end of the holidays as I'm not thinking about it too much, I've too many other things to do!!!

Hope everyone else is enjoying the summer hols

Faithful x


----------



## hbrodie

faithful - I was wondering how u were hun   you are right, good it is at the end of the holiday as you can chill out, replenish yourself and get all ready for ec/et   how r u?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Brodie

I'm fine thanks, it's been great spending lots of time with dd over the summer and not spending time thinking about ttc!!!!  How are you doing?

FFH x


----------



## kittyx

hi all

not posted on here since april, not really sure why but whilst trying to catch up on loads of previous posts it looks like there has been some pregnancies, which is re assuring. Will try get on later to catch up as at work at mo.

Love to all kittyx


----------



## hbrodie

hi kitty. it takes me ages to catch up hun   even if I have only beenoffline for 1 day   how r u though?

faithful - I am good ta. starting TTC again next month, 1 af to go b4 the rollercoaster starts again   feeling excited one day then scared the next. what if it takes 18mth again, what if it takes forever and we actually need the tx we were expecting to have the 1st time? what if I get a nbpf and have another m/c, I can't even think about how I'll cope.....but at the same time I am so excited to try to give emily a sibling (I have a 9y/old step dd but she is not the same as a 'full' sibling, nearer emily's age, and she lives with us less that half the week   )


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Glad you're ok brodie, exciting that you're going to start trying again. I guess the fact that you have managed to have 2 natural pregnancies shows that you can do it so my advice would be to accept that it may take a bit of time and make the most of dd whilst you've only got the one to worry about!!!! 

Everyone else Hi, Jobo - are you alright? Haven't heard from you for ages, hope you're enjoying the summer with your ds. Not long until your lap now.

I'm off to the Clinic to pick up my drugs tomorrow afternoon. I'm glad I'm starting when we're on holiday as it should take my mind off things and also I'll be back at work so won't have as much time to sit at home thinking about things. I really need to feel more positive about things though - both me and DH don't have much hope in it working but just feel we've got to give it a go as if we don't we will regret it in the future. I so desperately want it to work but after 5 years I just can't see it happening. Am I being a defeatist?  

Faithful x


----------



## hbrodie

faithful - no, you're not defetist hun. it is so hard to be   and   when it has taken so long and you have had previous BFNs etc.   . you might find that it being started abroad will be a good thing! you'll be more relaxed   and in different surroundings, chilling out, doing new things, happy, not thinking about mundane normal things


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hope so


----------



## Skybreeze

Not sure if any of you have seen this??

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204569.0


----------



## hbrodie

ta skybreeze, have posted  

how is everyone?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Thanks Skybreeze.

Hi Everyone - I'm off to France tomorrow so won't be around for a couple of weeks - just in case you miss me  

Collected my drugs yesterday and am pencilled in for egg collection September 30th    kind of sooner than I thought which is good. 
Speak to you all soon


Faithful x


----------



## hbrodie

oooh faithful, that is brilliant! keeping everything crossed for you  
have a fabulous holiday hun   it sounds like you are getting back as I am leaving (we fly out 2 weeks today   for 18 days) so we won't 'speak' for a while, but I will be thinking of you. 
have a fab time


----------



## faithfullyhoping

thanks brodie - I need all the positive thoughts I can get!!!

Where are you off to, sounds more exciting than France!!


----------



## hbrodie

oooh no, I love france. I can speak the lingo quite well so get on fine nut dh not too keen as can't speak a word!  
we are going to yuma in Arizona for 18 days, and in that time we are popping up to san diego to cool off as it is currently 45 degrees in Yuma! which is the norm   eek!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Wow that is exciting. what made you decide to go there?


----------



## hbrodie

our friends have a place there. He is 1/2 mexican and 1/2 from arizona   and she met him whilst there on holiday as she and har parents had a place there already. We took them to our place in Tenerife in March and they loved it and invited us with them to their place   they have a DS who is our godson, 10 weeks older than emily, who is their god daughter


----------



## faithfullyhoping

wow sounds fantastic, have a fab time!!

speak to you in about a month then!!!

FFH x


----------



## hbrodie

yep

which part of france r u going to?


----------



## hbrodie

this has ben on my mind, can I share with you please? 

WARNING - POSSIBLY TMI  

on Tuesday night dh and I DTD. most unusual for me, I never get the 'urge' to dtd but I did so figured this could be a good omen so we just threw all caution to the wind and did it!  
anyway, dh 'came' ........ but didn't   there was only a tiny weeny drip, whereas normally I am mopping up for hours afterwards (I did warn you!   ) 
he has 98% asa but a high count, or he did in summer 2007 when we had the tests.
Is it possible that he has stopped producing sperm?   
he is now really worried too and I said he must not be worried cos he'll give himself more problems IYKWIM   so we need to DTD again really to see if he makes more, don;t we  

anyone else had this happen?


----------



## bubblicous

hey honey 

so i was thinking are you sure the stuff didnt just slip out u later on iykwim i know that sometimes my and dh dtd but there seems to be little to mop up but then a few hour later oh yes it comes out 

i think that you should dtd again though just to check but in a few days


----------



## hbrodie

righty-ho....

we dtd again last night - no problems   sorted   and DH is back to his chirpy self  

how r u all?
how r u bubb?


----------



## hbrodie

just seen this on another thread, 
please please sign this!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203111.0


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie- im so glad your dh is sorted glad hes back to his chirpy self again bet its a relief 

as for me well im same old same old af appeared at 11pm last night and ive been doubled up in agony all day 
today at work i was writing the date and i realsied that tomorrow is one year to the day that our baby pip left us i had to run to the loo as i could feel the tears coming i sat in the toliet crying on the phone to dh 
when i went back downstairs my bossmust have wondered what the hell was wrong with me as my face was all blotchy 

so im not to good emotionally today and i cant stop thinking about how crap it is that i get an af when i dont ovulate its crap i have to suffer all the pain and all the moddyness etc etc but in the end its for nothing if i ovulated at least that would be something 

well thats enough of a rant from me

how is everyone else


----------



## hbrodie

hunny, it was my understanding you have to have ovulated in order to have an af. af = u have ovulated   because after ovulation, different hormone levels occur which in effect tell your endometrium to shed about 10-14 days later........
I am so sorry you have had such a hard day thhough, these things just pop up and get us when we least expect them don't they       are you haveing a nice snuggly evening with DH?


----------



## bubblicous

hey 

yeah thats what i thought but according to the drs i do everthing in my cycle except release an egg so the linning builds up etc etc but then no egg pops out
its pretty crap so i have to go through an ef every month wether i ovulate or not i got blood tests again this month and they showed i didnt ovulate bbut i  knew i hadnt 
its fun being me


----------



## hbrodie

oh, well if the bloods say u didn't then I can't really say anything to top that can I       
come on eggies....releeeeeaaaaaaasssssseeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubblicous

i hope you didnt think i was being cheeky there honey i wasnt 

im having an utter crap time of things yesterday and today im feeling so down i can barely lift my head up and i know i should feel good i have to try but its so hard

look at me feeling sorry for myself i need to good kick up the ass


----------



## hbrodie

goodness me, no, I didn't think u were being cheeky at all hun    
so sorry u r feeling poo. I guess being on your new life style healthy kick thingy isn't helping - when I feel poo I wanna eat cheese doritos, full fat milk to wash it down and maybe some choc for after   since starting SW I can't   so my days where I feel poo last longer


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - thats all i want to do i have been so bad though this weekend   dh took me out for lunch yesterday we had a pizza hut i did have a salad though and only 1 slice of pizza   i felt good at the time though 
then today we took our gorg baby girl out for her birthday treat she was 6 on tuesday we went bowling and then to frankie and benny's where i had chicken and chips   and then ice cream  it felt good eating it but now i feel way bad 

though i did go swimming this morning so thats something 

back to the healthy me tomorrow


----------



## hbrodie

well, I think it is good to have a treat every now and then. I know it feels   afterwards but oh so good at the time doesn't it   I had an all you can eat chinese last night (joint celebration of my FIL retitiring, my DH giving up w/end work, my parents retiring and moving down here to be near to us and a goodbye meal too in a way as we r off for 3 weeks next wed....) and I told myself I'd be good.....but I wasn't.....but I have been sooooooooooooooooooooooooo good the past 5 mth that I figured I am allowed to let it all hang out that once   went to step aerobics this morning though   
Your dd sounds like she must have had a wonderful birthday treat. happy birthday to her


----------



## bubblicous

thats good you had a treat were are you going for 3weeks somewhere nice

yip dd had a fab birthday xx


----------



## hbrodie

we r going to yuma, a place in arizona, with friends as her dh is from there. then we r popping up to san diego for 4 nights before going back to yuma for the remainder of the time - currently 46 degrees there....eek!

how is everyone?


----------



## jobo5572

Hello ladies !!

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while, just in case anyone had missed me   - my PC has died and so I have no internet access.  Been off work since 10th August (thus no internet access !) and on holiday in France for 2 weeks and just back.  Will have internet on Thursday when I'm back at work.

Anyway, enough rambling from me.  Just wanted to pop on and say hi to everyone and apologise for the lack of personals  .

Will hopefully catch up really soon but must get off my friends PC for now.

Love to all

Jo


----------



## hbrodie

oooooh, wondered where u were   glad u r ok hun. did you have a nice time in france?
I am off wednesday with dh and emily and our friends and their lo to arizona and san diego for 3 weeks   manically packing tomorrow....I have most of it sorted, in piles round the house. just need to pack into a case or 2 - or 3 or 4   luckily allowed 2 cases each, incl emily    she may need her 2! how on earth does one so small needs so much stuff


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies


well i am so excited i think i could burst im cd 11 today and been feeling a bit crampy so i thought what the hell i'll do an opk clearblue dig one and i got a smiley face im so chuffed
so it looks like for the im going to ovulate all by myself for the 1st time in a year i can wait to jump on dh tonight

how is everyone else today im so excited id had a kinda crappy day as well and now this im so chuffed with myself woohoo

hbrodie - wow that sounds like a fab holiday 

jobo- aww no internet id be lost without mine


----------



## Skybreeze

Its sooooooo quite here!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello


----------



## missyb

hi ladies...

just wanted to pop on to say hi. some of you may remember me.. i lurked on here for over 2 years!

hi jobo... thank you for the texts hun   hope you get your internet sorted soon.

hi bubs... thats fab news about ov... so let the bonkathon commence!!

hi hbrodie... hope you have a fab holiday xx

hi skybreeze.. how are you hun? hope all is good.

me and bubs are well i feel like a teetotal hippo! don't give up ladies.


Amanda x


----------



## whippet

Hi guys sorry not been around dad not been good in hospital for 3 and half weeks out then back in but home again with a drain. Still poorly but hopefully will stay out of hospital till clinic appt in 2 weeks.
As for me just trying to get thro this 2ww fporgot how murder it is. Trying not to get down when have camps or had a tinge pink on excess progesterone at day 4 post transfer thought af was coming. Cramps today again but trying to stay positive and baby good for keeping me busy.

Missy 25 weeks I cant believe it fantastic 

Skybreeze how you doing honey? 

Bubs hope you finally getting some rest now  

back soon

whippet x


----------



## missyb

hi whippet so sorry to hear about your dad. hope it is nothing too serious.


Amanda xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi All

Just popping in to say HI, back from France now. Will catch up in the week as i've got an appointment with the washing machine now!!!  

Whippet - Hope it's another bfp for you hun, I didn't realise you were trying for another one so soon!

Missyb - Hi, glad you're ok and keeping well even if you are a big fat hippo!!!

Am currently downregging for cycle number 2!! - can't believe i'm doing this again but to be honest i'm really not stressed about it and actually almost looking forward to it (apart from the 2ww of course~!) Got Baseline scan 17th september.

Speak soon

Faithful x


----------



## whippet

Faithful am an old bird hence the quick turn around shall we say. Frightened to say this but have been testing since friday although official day is tuesday and its looking good and they all say the same thing, using 2 different brands but know am early and a lot can change but ..... . Dad has a rare cancer long term does not look great but has survived this major surgery so one step at a time and all that.
How was France? Good luck D/R

whippet x


----------



## jobo5572

Evening ladies

Another quick one from me I'm afraid.  Have managed to lay my hands on an old laptop whilst the PC is being repaired and it is soooooooooooooooooooo slow and doing my head in.  Still, at least I can get on the net I suppose...albeit slowly.

MissyB - loving our text conversations    Hope you and bump are doing well  

Faithful - glad you had a good time in France.  The very best of luck for your tx    

Whippet - oh wow !  Sounds like you could have good news yet again !!! How fantastic !!   it all goes well for OTD !

bubblicious - hope you and DH had plenty of   the other night !

hbrodie - hope you have a fab time away !  Sounds like a great holiday.  I could do with another holiday even though it's only 7 days since my last one ended !!

Hello to all the newbies on here that I haven't yet posted to.  I have pages and pages to catch up on and no energy to do so  .

I'm on countdown to when my bits will be on show in theatre, 2 weeks tomorrow.  Can't wait for it TBH - I just hope it comes up with some answers, cos if they tell me they couldn't find anything I think I will scream the place down.  I know that might sound daft, but I NEED to know why I cannot get that bfp   and if there's something going on inside me that's the reason why, then I want to know.  DH is refusing any more tx as we can't afford it, so I'm praying for a miracle - i.e they find something, remove it, and then I get a bfp the next month.....oh how I laugh  .  I did wonder whether I could take a pot of DH's swimmers in with me and get them to squirt it in whilst they're in there  .  Well why not ?  The timing will be just about right and it makes sense, surely  ?!!!

On that note, I am taking myself off to bed as I have clearly lost the plot.

Love to all

Jo


----------



## missyb

hi whippet... fingers and toes and everything crossed for you. hope dad is ok... thinking of you.   and saying some   too.

hi jobo... if only it was that easy... when i had my lap i asked them if they could do some lipo and a tummy tuck... they weren't having any of it... but i thought as they were in there they might as well do it all!!!


hi faithful...   for you hun... hope the washing machine appt went well. lol xx 

Amanda xx


----------



## bubblicous

evening all 

missy - hey long time no speak hows u and your lovely bump 

jobo - hey  hows things with u we had plenty of   last week so figers crossed

faithfullyhoping - glad you had a nice holiday hope you and your washing machine had fun  

hbrodie - hope your having a lovely holiday 

whippet - sorry to hear about your dad  

as for me well i was at the hospital thie morning getting my day 21 bloods done, the midwife did say though that i wouldnt have got a +opk unless i was going to ovulate so i was well chuffed, was telling her how we were singing and dancing around when we got the +opk and she said i hope you got some    in between your dancing and singing    i was in stiches
so today im 9dpo and i have sore boobs, cramp and an emotional wreck so pretty sure af is coming i was standing in work today and i burst into tears again my boss must think im a right freak one minute i was fine nest minute tears were streaming down my face 
so thats me just hoping that i ovulate again next month too im up for review in 2 weeks at the hospital and ive to phone for blood results on tuesday so just concentrating on loosing weight in hope that it helps till then so far ive lost 6kg so im happy with that 

hugs to everyone


----------



## whippet

Guys we got a confirmed positive so so surreal at the moment    

whippet x


----------



## Skybreeze

OMG Whippet!!!!!



Have a very healthy pregnancy!!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

congratulations whippet hope you have a healthy and happy 8 months


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Huge Congrats on your   Whippet   

Hope it's catching!!!

Faithful x


----------



## whippet

I truelly hope it is catching as you all deserve to be pregnant its not fair that for some it is so easy whilst the rest of us need treatment    this will start a trend ladies.

whippet x


----------



## missyb

OMG Whippett!!! thats fab news!!!!  

hi bubs how are you doing my lovely wasnt sure if you'd remember me but i remember you   i'm so sorry the old hormone circus has been causing chaos!  me and bump are well though i'm getting sooooo tired and trying to work out how i can get paid full time money but only working part-time! answers on a post card!

hope you are all well.

i had a bit of a scare this week as when i went for my mw appt she said that i am measuring alot bigger and that i was measuring 33 weeks!!! she sent me for a scan and my dates are bang on... phew... i just still feel nowhere near ready!! on the plus side i got to see jelly bean again... got some fab pics (unlike last time where she looked like something from a horror film as she was facing the camera!!) and got to see her put her hand by her face!

take care my lovlies


Amanda x


----------



## bubblicous

hey missy - yip i remember you my hormones are well playing havoc with me this month i feel worse than what i did when i was on clomid   
so glad you got an extra wee scan to see you bundle of joy bet it was nice, cant help with the work question though i only work part time and i love it 

hugs to you hope your well


----------



## cinders35

Hello all,
Just had to pop in to say:

Whippet, OMG!  
That's amazing! So soon, am still in shock  !!!

Faithfull, hope is your turn hun    

Missyb, Seems to have gone very quickly! Hang on in there, it's all worth it  !

Hope and   for all of you on your ttc journey.  

Love
Cindersxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Thanks your thoughts Whippet and Cinders - sure it will be our turn soon!!!

Faithful x


----------



## jobo5572

Evening ladies

Whippet - congratulations . What fantastic news !!!!

Faithfullyhoping - hope your tx is going well. All the very best for your scan  

Cinders - how lovely to hear from you . Hope you and the little fella are doing well 

MissyB - fancy getting you all muddled like that and putting 8 weeks onto your dates ! Maybe your little lady ain't gonna be so little  

bubblicious -  this is your month  

ramblingrose - 

I had a horrendous 15 minutes today at work - I was cornered in the kitchen by 3, _yes 3_ pg women !!!! 32 weeks, 28 weeks & 17 weeks so all with lovely bumps. It started off with one girl who's having her first - firsts don't bother me as much as I've been there myself, and for all I know, she may have even struggled to get that far, but it is still hard to see such a lovely big bump. Then another girl came in (pg with her 2nd) and I made some daft comment like "aargh, I'm surrounded". At this point I had the 2 of them comparing bumps and notes between me and the door and I couldn't escape. Then, lo and behold, the 3rd came in - a colleague from my team who just announced the other day that they'd "decided to have another one" and this will be their 3rd in the time since I had DS. And so I then had 3 of them having pg chat and rubbing their tummies, and all I wanted to do was get a large knife out of the drawer and stab them all . OK, so I didn't really, but it really got me down. At one point I felt like announcing my SIF to them, but at the end of the day it's not their problem, and they shouldn't feel bad about their delight at being pg. I just wish it was me . I actually ended up making a joke and asking them which chair I needed to sit in to get pg.

AF arrived this weekend, 3 days late. Whilst deep down I knew I wasn't pg, I did just wonder ever so slightly if a miracle had finally happened, as AF has been as regular as clockwork for ages. Ah well, by this time next week I may have some answers - or not as the case may be, in which case I'm back to square one. DH is being as unsupportive as ever and is making no attempt whatsoever to lead a healthy lifestyle to make his swimmers the best they can be, his diet is absolutely dreadful and fruit & veg never passes his lips, he doesn't take his Wellman vits, is refusing to discuss any more tx and is even unwilling to discuss any of it. I blew my top yesterday by saying I was fed up of his lack of effort. I even reminded him that I was being cut open next week to have investigations done in sheer desperation to find a reason - that was just met with raised eyebrows and shrugged shoulders. He makes me so  and .

Anyway, enough rambling from me.

Love and best wishes to all of you xxx

p.s. can I just make it clear that I have _nothing _ against the lovely SIF ladies on here that are pg and/or have had babies. Just in case what I've written above doesn't read very well.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Jobo

Couldn't read and run What bad luck having 3 of them all together   . I really hope you get some answers soon, is it this week your op, I've lost track a bit i'm afraid.Trying to preserve my sanity and not come on here too much. Not that i've had time anyway!!! Sorry about DH, perhaps it's just his way of coping.

Lots of hugs

Faithful x


----------



## jobo5572

Faithful - thanks for your message.  Good luck for tomorrow (I think ?)  .  

I had yet another pg announcement at work yesterday - I'd been thinking I'd lost my pregnancy magnetic force but it has obviously returned  .  Had my pre-op assessment at the hospital today before the big day on Monday.  Got some lovely diagrams and descriptions of what they're going to do to me  .  Just want to get it all over with really and see if they can come up with any magic solutions to my SIF - don't worry, I shan't hold my breath  .

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi jobo,

So it's monday then. Hope it all goes well, i'm sure it will. I'm sure you'll have some kind of answer - really hope so anyway. Can't text you at mo as phone has broken   taking ages to get it sorted.

Had baseline scan today - all was fine so start stimming tonight. Am feeling relaxed about things and trying not to think about it all, but going for scans reminds you what you're doing!!!

Just had pg announcment from friend who has got an 18 month old. It's not fair      


Faithful x


----------



## jobo5572

Hi Faithful

Glad your baseline scan went well and I hope your first jab tonight was OK.  Sorry to hear about the pg announcement - you're right; it isn't fair !!!!

Hope everyone is OK - it's very quiet on here  

Jo


----------



## alisonbthny

jobo5572 said:


> Hi Faithful
> 
> Glad your baseline scan went well and I hope your first jab tonight was OK. Sorry to hear about the pg announcement - you're right; it isn't fair !!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is OK - it's very quiet on here
> 
> Jo


hi just reading about how ure hubby dosnt like to talk about things im in the same place with mine
it rearly gets to me sometimes to.
sometime u want to sit down and talk all about it and u get nowere.


----------



## cinders35

Good evening ladies, just popping in again...
Good luck for tommorow Jobo.
Am hoping they find a small problem and fix it! That would be the utimate result I guess   !!
Then you could join in with those pg chats at work    
Rest up afterwards hun.


Best of luck to everyone else on the journey  
Love
Cindersxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Just popping on to say hope all goes well tomorrow Jobo - ditto what Cinders says. Will be thinking about you, let us know how you get on.

Fathful x


----------



## jobo5572

Cinders & Faithful - thank you for your good wishes  .  Starting to get a bit nervous now, having been fine up to this point.  Ah well, by this time tomorrow it'll be all over I guess.

Alisonbthny - mmm, DH's can be such insensitive barstewards.  Coming on here helps when they shut off  

Will update you all when I have some news.....

Love Jo


----------



## whippet

Just to wish Jo loads of luck today

whippet x


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck today Jo!!!! xxxxx


----------



## jobo5572

Evening ladies

Thanks to all of you for your lovely messages and texts today    .  This is just a quickie to update you on how it went.  Had the lap & dye, where they found some endometriosis and zapped it with Helica (sp?) but nothing as horrendous as 7 years ago when they first diagnosed it so my consultant doesn't think that has been the reason for SIF.  The dye showed that my tubes are clear and in working order and apparently they and my ovaries look "perfectly heallthy".  I also had a hysteroscopy and everything inside the womb looks, again, "perfectly healthy" but they did a biopsy to send off just to make sure.  Oh, and he did a D&C for good measure "whilst he was in there" !  So, all in all, a good look and clear out !  Allegedly I do have a small problem with congestion in my blood supply to the lower part of the uterus but nothing that they need to sort out or that should cause a problem - just some discomfort - similar to varicose veins or something  (I'd switched off by that point as it was unrelated to SIF !).  I'm feeling pretty battered and bruised but otherwise OK.  Pretty despondent that we still don't have any answers and I'm still "unexplained", but happy in the knowledge that everything appears to be in working order, and grateful that I still have all my bits and they are working as I know that some of you ladies are no longer in that position.  I did ask him why he didn't perform the tummy tuck and liposuction that I'd asked for, and he replied "because you don't need it".  Bless him.  I must give him Specsavers number next time I see him  .  

I've got just the 2 incisions on my tummy with proper stitches which have to come out in a week, but the best bit is that I've been signed off work for 2 weeks !!! Result !  My follow-up appointment is in 3 months time (feels like forever) so am in limbo-land yet again but too tired to be upset right now - I'm sure it'll hit me tomorrow.  Just glad to be out of there after 13 hours - I was in a ward of 4 with 3 ladies over 70, moaning on to each other about their ladies bits and waterworks and almost bragging about who'd had the most surgery and comparing catheters etc. etc.  Honest to god, they were driving me insane.  Oh, and then in the middle of talking about gynae problems in general, one piped up with "oh aren't you glad you're not pregnant" which was met with "ooh yeah", "ooh, too right".  I could've screamed !!! When I had a funny turn after tea (possibly due to the disgusting food !) they wanted me to stay in overnight but I pleaded to come home and was eventually discharged at 8pm.  DH is supposed to be looking after me for 48 hours - more chance of hell freezing over I reckon  

Anyway ladies, I must get to bed as I am knackered and feeling a bit cr6p.

Thanks again for your lovely messages and to Cinders, MissyB, ramblingrose & Jo1983 for your texts which have amused me throughout the day  .

Love to all

Jo


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Jobo

Glad it went ok, I remember the knackered feeling well.  Hope you're feeling better today and not too despondent. You never know it could have been the kickstart your system needs, getting rid of the endo and everything. They say you're more fertile after lap so fingers crossed.

When you've got a mo could you text me so I can save your number, I couldn't transfer my numbers from my old phone. 

Lots of love

Faithful x


----------



## hbrodie

hi all

I got home late tue evening and am jetlagged...at work  

whippet - what wonderful news hun, I am so pleased!!!!!!     

amanda - IMG, 28 weeks already!!!! how r u? how is bubs?

jobo - you've had the op then, at last! zapped your endo.......like faithful says, you are more fertile after a lap...I was, we conceived emily 2 weeks after my lap n dye! it is apparently due to the dye and saline they use as they flush things through and make the channels clean and tidy so easier for the seprm to get through  

skybreeze - how r u?

cinders and everyone else.....I have loads to catch up on so huge apologies for mising people out   - how r u all?

well, dh and I have dtd every other night since day 8 and I am now day 22 (and glad for the rest tbh   in an odd way - I wanna plough on but know day 22 isn't gunna be worth ttc!) and as I have 25-26 day cycles I'll be   for a bfp in a few days


----------



## jobo5572

hbrodie - hope you had a great holiday !  And   for that BFP in a few days !!

faithful - thanks for your texts.  I don't remember feeling this knackered after my last lap about 7 years ago, but then I didn't have a little 'un keeping me busy then I suppose.  Also, this time they did a lot more to me so I guess my body is wondering what's hit it - and I am a lot older now  

Does anyone know if having a lap & dye, hysteroscopy, D&C etc. messes up your cycle ?  The reason I ask is that around now would normally be my time for ovulation but I don't think it's happening - in a way I'm glad as the last thing I want right now is BMS  !  Just wondering though ?  They said I would bleed for a few days following all the procedures and I still am - hardly at all but there's definitely something (sorry if TMI).  If I'm supposed to be super fertile after my "clean out" then I want to maximise my chances that's all.  I was told not to have BMS for 1-2 weeks, and really don't feel like it one iota, but if I need to I will  !  Any advice gratefully appreciated !

Other than that, I am bored rigid at home and frustrated that I can't do some things I want to do.  My tummy is all bruised around the scars and my stitches are beginning to annoy me - can't wait until Monday when I have them out.  At least I have 2 weeks off work, but I can't believe one of those has gone already  

Hope everyone is well and has a good weekend.

Love Jo


----------



## hbrodie

hi jo!

I didn't have BMS til about 2 weeks post lap...got our bfp   I think though that 1 week is too soon for rompy-pompy....without meaning to sound crude hun, could your dh get himself all ready and then just before he gets too excited (IYKWIM) he hops on? so you only get a couple of nudges? 
I nearly always know when I ovulate cos I can feel it, I swear, I feel it happen! but there are a few occasions when I know I must have ovulated cos my face is a bit shiny but I have not felt like I have.....maybe you have and you don;t know.....
even if you wait hun, til next month, one extra month post op is not gunna hurt. You can't 'gunk up' in your tubes that much in one more month   but I totally understand how you feel - you wanna get on with it, use every oportunity but you just don;t feel like it.
personally, if it were me, I'd get my dh do get himself almost 'there' and then hop on for the final bit   that way I'd know I had used every chance we had


----------



## jobo5572

Or I could just get him to fill a turkey baster so he doesn't have to come anywhere near me       (excuse the pun !)


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Brodie - welcome back, bit of a nightmare having to go back to work with jetlag! Hope all that bms gets you a bfp this month    always seems like a bit of a waste of effort when it doesn't work    Perhaps that's just me....

Hi jobo - thanks for your texts too. I think a lap probably does mess up your cycle a bit - if you think that you've had all that endo removed, if there was any on your ovaries i'm sure it wouldn't be conducive to an egg popping out!!! Having said that when I had my lap my consultant told me I could get on with bms straight away!!! Not that I really felt like it!


Been for another scan today - I've got 20 large follicles and a few little ones too!!! Got another 5 since Wednesday so they're dropping my dosage right down. Was a bit worried that it would mean that I would lose a lot of them but they reckon that they will all still keep growing, am not convinced but have to bow to their authority as they're a bit worried about ohss, particularly as my right ovary has 14 follicles.  Anyway am booked in for egg collection on Wednesday so really hoping there's lots of juicy eggs for then.
Have a good weekend all.

Faithful x


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies


glad to read you are all well 
sorry for the lack of personals but im having a crappy day just on to off load then will catch up with you over the weekend

so i got af 12 days ago   not fun a whole 5 days early sp lots of bms didnt work 

today was my hospital appointment  i was so nervous and didnt really want to go but dh said we had to so off i went 
got there and was put in a room and told the big head consultnant was coming to talk to us i was like  why normally we just see someone under her my instinct was that it wasnt good and i was right 

she basically came in and said ive been attending the clinic for 2 years now and its time to call it a day (not in those words though) she said ive had 12 months of clomid so i cant have more and theres nothing else she would give me
im allowed to stay on the metformin but only for a couple of months and that as far as the nhs goes im at the end of the road so we have to go private and it will be ivf she thinks she says we shouldnt bother with iui 

im gutted i was kinda expecting it but it was still gutting hearing it i cried the whole way home

i felt it was so final she told us not to make another appointment  and that when we wanted she'd send a refferal to the clinic of our choice

i had still been holding out hope though she might consider tamoxifen or letrezole but nope dh and i have kinda spoke about it and he says we will save th money but realistically because of xmas and best friends wedding in cyprus were looking at the end of next year before we could even maybe afford it and if we do it it will be one shot and one shot only 

sorry for the whole feeling sorry for myself


----------



## jobo5572

Just a quickie from me.....

Faithful - what a bumper crop you have there hun  .  I have fingers, toes & vital organs crossed for you for next week   

Bubblicious - just wanted to send you a big   hun.  I remember only too well when I was told that our only option was IVF and how devastating it was, so I feel for you I really do


----------



## hbrodie

bubb - so sorry hun, sounds like it was a mega   appt for you and dh. end of next year is a long way off but it is a pricey thing (I know!! we had to save for private as dh has dd from prev marriage) so the time will really be good for saving but I know it is NOT what you want to have to do. so sorry your apt was not more  .     

jo - how r u today?

faithful - OMG, bumper crop of follies!!!!             

af came yesdterday morning, 4 days early. gutted really, kinda felt 'right' this month


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

im feeling much better today thanks for all your kind messages i phoned the gcrm to talk about the egg sharing programme the lady was fab ive to go down later today to pick up information about it but it sounded all good ont he phone just fingers crossed now that im suitable for it (i think i should be)

we are hoping to start late feburary wanted to do xmas first without having to worry about it all so im happy that decsions have been made 

hbrodie- sorry af came   and  for next cycle xxx

jobo - thanks for your messgae   hows thinsg with u 

missy -    your an absolute star thanks for your pms they helped   hows that lovely bump of yours

faithfullyhoping - wow 20 follies well done you when does the next part start 

everyone else hugs and sorry i missed you


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girlies

I know 20 follies - can't believe it. Went for another scan today and they'd grown to mega sizes over the weekend  . Think nurse was rather surprised.  So all booked in and ready to go on Wednesday for egg collection - got to be there for 6:30am for egg collection at 7:45am. I'm pleased I've got lots of follies as last time I only had a few good embies and lots of not such good ones so as long as there are some eggs in most of those follies hopefully might get a few more good ones. Felt a bit nervous because of ohss risk but nurse said that as I was fine last time it's unlikely that I would develop full blown ohss this time. 

Bubbs - Glad you've got the ball rolling with ivf and egg share. Hope it all gets sorted out for you soon.

Brodie - Sorry that evil   arrived. Try not to feel too disheartened, I'm sure it'll happen for you soon. Just enjoy your time with your lovely dd because before you know it she'll be all grown up!!

Jobo - How are you hun? Hope you're feeling better now and enjoying your time off work. 

Missyb, whippet , skybreeze and everyone else Hi 

Lots of love Faithful x


----------



## bubblicous

ffh - wow again 20 big ones well done good luck for wednesday fingers crossed there are lots of big juicy eggs


----------



## jobo5572

hbrodie - so sorry the old witch showed up - what a hag  

bubblicious - your plan for Feb sounds good and it'll be here before you know it.  I hope you get more info on the egg sharing.

faithfullyhoping - wow  .  Mega follies !!!  Fingers, toes and vital organs crossed for you for Wednesday and beyond       

MissyB - how's you  ?

Had my stitches out this morning and feel much better for it.  Now planning to enjoy my final week off work.  Still feel a bit groggy every now and then but mostly fine.  Thanks to all of you for caring


----------



## hbrodie

jo - glad u r feeling a bit better, the grogginess will pass. it takes a long old time for op's to get out of the system and gynae ones seem to take longer   so huge   to you

faithful - wow, 20 biggies eh! good luck for tomorrow hun, will be   for you and dh. xxxx

bubs - glad u have a plan in place, how's the reading material going? light bit of bed time reading?   took me ages to read and digest all the stuff that comes with IF


----------



## jobo5572

Just wanted to say HUGE                      to faithfullyhoping for tomorrow

I've now contracted a UTI - apparently very common in women who've been operated on "down there" (as the male doctor put it  ).  So, a course of antibiotics for me for the next 5 days.  Hope they work really soon as I'm in quite a bit of discomfort  .  Didn't see my usual GP, and when he said about antibiotics he asked if I was taking contraception   (as they affect that as you know).  Bless him; he obviously hadn't read my notes !  I was tempted to say "oh yeah, THAT'S why I'm not getting pg", but I didn't know how he'd take my "humour".

Anyway ladies, love to all and the best of luck to FFH !


----------



## hbrodie

faithful - said a   for you hun  and thinking of you all day.

jo - oh no! damn UTI


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Jobo- UTI you poor thing, I've had that a few times and it's so uncomfortable. I hope the antibiotics are doing the job.  

Brodie - thanks for your thoughts. How are you?


Well I couldn't get on the internet last night to let you know how I got on   but anyway out of 20 follies I got 11 eggs, the same as last time. Started crying as I really thought I would have at least 1 more!!!! Anyway consultant said it was good and at least it's not fewer. Clinic just rang and definitely 7 have fertilised and 1 looks like it still might. She said to go in Saturday ready for Transfer but that they may send me home again if they look good enough to take to blast! Not expecting to, and I mustn't let myself get disappointed if I don't get to blast!!! 

Anyway, thank you everybody for thinking of me. It means so much, especially when we haven't told anyone we're doing this apart from my FF friends!!!

Faithful x


----------



## Skybreeze

Woooo, Hoooo FFH!!! Weldone on your 11 eggs!! and 7 fertlised, its brilliant... Good luck hun.

Love to all
Natalie xxx


----------



## hbrodie

ooooh yay! FFH, well done on 7 eggies and possibly even an 8th!   they do well and even go to blast hun


----------



## bubblicous

ffh - wow 11 eggs well done you and 7 fertilised you must be chuffed fingers crossed for your transfer babes i have a good feeling about it 

hbrodie - hows things with you 

jo - horrible uti i hate them hope you get better soon 

as for me well i worked it out i have 2 stone to loose before egg sharing so im working ever harder now towards that i had been doing ok with my weight lose but ive decided its full steam ahead i will get my bmi to under 30 and i will get to egg share and i will get pregnant and be a mummy again
trying to have a postive mental attitude 
been really tired the past few days as ive not been sleeping cause there has been so much going on in my head so planning a nice relaxing night and going to bed early 

sorry to anyone i missed hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - well done on the PMA     I can't remember, are you losing weight 'alone' or are you with WW or SW? I hope you have a lovly relaxing evening and a good sleep tonight.


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - im trying to do it on my own for the moment but i think if i get stuck i will need to go to soemthing like ww or sw one of the women in my work goes to sw and shes not doing to good infact im loosing more than her which is puzzling her but as long as im loosing thats all that counts 
ive lost about 2lb every week since ive started except from the last 2 when ive stayed the same, though i havent been the best behaved in the past 2 weeks so thats probably why but no more of that im a good girl now!!!!


----------



## hbrodie

well done! 2lb per week is brilliant. 
I sometimes lose the will to continue dieting and think 'oh well, how is one bar of choc gunna harm me?' but then I think about TTC and it makes me all the more determined. More determined in fact than when I tried to lose weight for my wedding!


----------



## bubblicous

i have to admit ive done much better this time than what i did to lose weight for my wedding infact before our wedding i put weight on   
i am so determined this time that its going to work im going to a wedding next year well im going to a couple one here and one in cyprus and im want to look good for them too so thats an added bonus

im just worried that i havent lost anything the past two weeks hoping thats thats not as much as i can loose as i have loads more to go 

im off to gp in a while dont know wether to ask her about my weight or not im going to see if she will do some blood tests for me instead of giving the private clinic £200 to do the same ones so fingers crossed she does im not going to tell her its for private treatment though so gonna say its more to do with my dh past (poor him hes not done anything wrong but how else can i get her to test for hep b etc withou saying something like that ) 

i am very naughty i know


----------



## hbrodie

we test for hep B routinely if it is for work related reasons...can you say it is for work? If they ask you to go to occupation health then just say that you can't make any of their clinic days   
I stayed the same for 3 weeks in a row   then went right back to basics, started afresh and lost 3.5lb the following week. Maybe you need to go back to the drawing board....plan out your meals a week in advance - b/fast, lunch and dinner plus snacks, then do the shopping as per what you need.....get rid of crap in the cupboards and then this will help


----------



## Skybreeze

Bubble... Hey hun, My GP did some of my egg share tests. You shouldnt have a problem. I have to go back soon and get them all done again ready for January. 
I am doing weight watchers at the moment, altogether I have lost 2 stone... In 19 weeks. That was in 2 parts, I started in Febuary stopped when I was pregnant and went back in September. I am really please, but still want to shift another stone. I find its easier for me at ww then on my own. Good luck hun, you can do it!!!

Hbrodie... How are you doing? Did you have a lovely hoilday?? Sorry AF arrived the other day, but on ward and upwards!! You can do it, maybe we can have matching bumps again soon?   

Love to everyone
Natalie xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

hey nat! lovely to see you again   how r u? well done on that 2 stone weight loss, that is brilliant. yes thanks, we had a fab holiday. Feels like a distant memory now though   but I kept a diary and I wrote it up on the PC last night and had a lovely time thinking back over what we did as I wrote it   I think I'll import some pics into the pages too, then it will be even nicer.


----------



## jobo5572

faithfullyhoping - wahey !!!  How fantastic that 7 out of the 11 have fertilised  !!!!  I still have fingers, toes & vital organs crossed for you hun     .  Thanks for your text  

Skybreeze - good to hear from you, and well done on WW  .  I tell you, WW are making a fortune out of us ladies ttc  (see below)

bubblicious - well done on your weight loss too hun  .  It seems like quite a few of us are losing weight in the hope that it will improve our chances of ttc.

hbrodie - saw your weight loss on ** too - well done  !!

I've been going to WW for just over 12 months now and have lost 5 stone.  Yes, that is not a typo - 5 stone (what a porker  ).  I always knew I was overweight since having DS - I piled on 4 stone whilst pg and never lost it due to illness, PND & obviously eating too much (comfort food) - but last year decided enough was enough.  My consultant always said that he didn't think my weight was an issue in ttc as I wasn't ginormous but that having a healthy BMI did help and mine was too high to be healthy.  It's so good to hear that not only do we share the misery of SIF but also of losing weight too  .  Honestly, as if one of them on their own wasn't bad enough  ?!  Oh, and faithfullyhoping don't feel left out that you are not slimming - you are super-slim enough as you are hun  

I think the antibiotics are working as I'm not in so much agony now when I go to the loo (sorry tmi  ).  Just waiting for the usual side-effects of anti-b's to kick in now (delightful).

Had an interesting conversation with a new friend the other day when she told me her twins were due to IVF - she said she used to hate the "when are you going to have kids" etc., and then hated it when people asked her if the twins were "natural" or via IVF.  She said she's been so tempted to turn round to them and say "why, how many times did you have to make love to produce your kids ?"    Made me laugh.  I may use that when I get the next "aren't you going to have any more ?", or worse "have you only got the one ?" (as if I've got some kind of disease or something).

Anyway ladies, I'm starting to ramble.

Love to all.......just off to do an embie dance for faithfullyhoping


----------



## hbrodie

jo - your posts make me   , not cos I am laughing at you or the situations you find yourself in, but I love how you word things....I have no idea what you sound like but I can just 'hear' you saying it all  
I love your friends' come-backs at people. I used to say to dh that I was gunna answer people back when they prodded into our lives....but he told me not to   wish I had


----------



## bubblicous

jo - you had me it stiches there    with your it wasnt a typo 5 stone what a porker made me giggle no end   can i ask you did you find it easy i dont really want to go to meetings alone so my friend said to do it online but im a little unsure about that 

well i went to the dr she thinks im a nutter i told her i thought i had siphliys (so not how you spell that) she looked at me and said do u have lots of sexual partners my response was no ive had the same one for 5 years and before him the one i had then i had for 4 years she just giggled and said you dont have syphlsis 
i said i looked it up online and im sure i have the symptoms she told me no you have thrush   thrush bloody thrush ive had thrush loads of time how the hell did i not realise that it was thrush and not a sti
my dh had been telling me all week it wasnt a sti but i wasnt having it 
she then assured me that when i was pregnant with my youngest i was tested for all sti and they were all negative and seen as how ive only had the one sexual partner since then then shes 100% sure i dont have an sti 
i asked her if she gets alot of people reading things online and thinking they have it she rolled her eyes and said yes and 9 times out of 10 they have nothing serious wrong with them but there imagination has run wild (ME) 

so after that i asked her about the blood tests for ivf and she told me it was there policy not to do them and infact every dr in our area has the same policy damm now i have to pay £200 for a set of bloods oh well

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - OMG, I wish |I was a fly ont he wall in your consult with your GP yesterday     bless you hun! Such a darned shame you have to pay for the blood tests though....as if it is not bad enough having to pay for the tx anyway...the least the nhs could do is your blood tests  

I am finding seeing pg people is getting to be a strain again   . when we TTC the 1st time round I found it sooooo hard to see pg people and hear of announcements.....and now we r TTC again I feel the same (although I know we are totally blessed to have emily and I am not forgetting that - even DH told me to remember we are blessed to have her and it is not like we don't even have one child! like I needed him to tell em that   ) but I heard on the grapevine that DH's ex-DW and her new dh are starting TTC after xmas and she is taking folic acid now in preparation then having her coil out in early december.   I just feel this rage that she may get pg before us and be all smug....not that sghe knows we are ttc again   am I rambling?! I think I am................


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello!! 

Hbrodie... Oh hun, it gets so hard sometimes... esp when it should be you.  I know the feeling all towell. DH was at work the other day and said to a friend.. 'only 12 weeks until christmas' then his 'friend piped up... ' only 13 weeks until I become a dad' DH said he got really until, as our baby was meant to be due in 13 weeks. I have to say though I am feeling good about things now.. I had a terrible time a while ago, even posted on the relationship board as I was at my wits end. 
It helped to get it off my chest, and that its normal. I have all faith you will get another BFP!!  

Jo.. Wow well done you!! They certainly do make there money out of us!!! But it works so I am happy. I love your friends saying, its so true!!! Glad you feeling a bit better. 

bubble.. You made me giggle!! lol! Bless ya. So annoying that you have to pay, I am dreading going to my GP, I had to beg last time... This time I am not conviced she will do them. But we wil see... As soon as I can be bothered to get the bloods sorted!

Well better go my mum is on her way round! 

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## hbrodie

skybreeze - thanks hun   Have a nice time with your mum. I too think like your dh did....our LO was due a few days after yours wasnt he/she


----------



## bubblicous

skybreeze - your poor dh sometimes i forget how much it afects our dh too fingers crossed though you get a bfp soon glad your feeling a bit better aboutthings now have a huge   from me 

hbrodie - i wish i had filmed it and watched it back to se how dumb i actually was how are you feeling i know what you mean about ttc and seeing people and bumps everywhere 14 people in my life are pregnant just now and im jsut waiting on the next few announcments as for dh exw well i have been having really weird thoughts recently that my ex's (my girls bio dad who wants nothing to do with them ) wife is pregnant i dont know why but i just have a feeling she is and im dreading bumping into her and seeing this huge bump and not being able to control myself i mean he wants nothing to do with the 2 gorgeous girls he has why would he make a baby with another when he doesnt take care of the 2 he has, we got told not long agao that they were trying so i just have this feeling that its happened

sorry im rambling on there

well as for me today im fine not made to much of an idiot myself today thank god though thats work over for the weekend and then i only have one week to go then im off for a whole week so thats good

hugs to everyone


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Well girls, I'm not pupo...yet, we're going to blast!!!!!    We had to leave quite early this morning to drop dd off (in opposite direction to clinic!!) and apparently embryologist tried to phone to say not to come but missed us. out of the 7 that fertilised we've got 6 8 cell grade 1/2 embies which all look identical so going to blast to find the strongest. 

I really couldn't believe it bearing in mind that last time we had 9 fertilise and only 2 that were any good. I really thought that they were going to say that we'd only got 1 or 0 that were decent. So hoping that one makes it to blast and we don't lose them all. Embryologist said there was a small chance that none of them make it but that she wouldn't be saying to take them to blast if she didn't think any of them would. 

Also good to have another couple of days to recover from egg collection. 

Jobo - thanks for your texts hun. 5 stone - wow that's amazing, you must be so pleased with yourself! I do feel a bit left out of the dieting conversaions but have tipped 9 stone now so maybe I should think about it too  

Skybreeze - Glad you're feeling a bit better, I think with IF it comes in waves sometimes we can cope and other times we can't. I've never had to suffer the pain of m/c but I can only imagine how you must be checking the weeks sometimes, and your dh too. Lots of   and hoping that your next treatment is succesful too. I know it's hard but at least you know that you can get a bfp now.

Bubbs -  Your doctors appointment sounds like a nightmare - but very funny too. At least it wasn't anything too serious in the end. Pain you've got to pay for blood tests but at least you've tried!  Try not to worry about ex's wife, I'm always imagining that somebody is pregnant but at the end of the day it doesn't affect your situation galling as it is, and you're taking very positive steps to make it happen.

Brodie - Try not to worry about ex's wife, you may be pregnant by then anyway   It is hard but ditto what I said to bubbs, it doesn't affect your situation, it's just galling!!!  

Lots of hugs

Faithful x


----------



## jobo5572

Just a quickie from me...

faithfullyhoping - fantastic news re: going to blast    !!!!  How exciting !! WOW.  Oh, and just tipping 9 stone  ?!?!  That's nothing hun - I think I was that weight when I was born  !!!

Love to everyone else - got to get ready for the dancing (on the telly you understand; not me personally  )


----------



## hbrodie

oh wow, that is fan-bloody-tastic news faithful! I have such a good feeling about this for you, wonderful.


----------



## bubblicous

ffh - wooohoooo your going to blast i hpoe lots make it through for you fingers crossed when will you know and when will transfer be yipeeeeee


----------



## Jo1983

Just a quickie from me to say well done little embies      
So pleased for you ffh, got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. 
Go embies........little dance to help you along.......
       

xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

ooooh thanks girls that's so sweet  

Transfer should be on monday morning hopefully

Off to get some shut eye...


----------



## jobo5572

to faithfullyhoping for your blasts !!!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Well I'm now officially PUPO with one little Blast on board!!    Had complete nightmare trying to decide whether to push them to put 2 back, but clinic said that normally prefer to put one blast back as twin rate with blasts is 66% but that it was up to us! It's funny how the idea of twins is fun until it becomes something which may really happen. In the end went with the one as had a bad pregnancy with dd so thought that twins probably would finish me off!! 

It was so hard to make the choice but statistically there's not a huge difference between chances with 1 or 2 blasts (apparently).  Also there was only actually one blastocyst, the other was a multicellular and there was one which was compacting so at least we know the strongest has gone back. 

Anyway test day is next wednesday, so please snuggle in tight little one.

Faithful x


----------



## bubblicous

ffh - i have everything crossed ofr you snuggle in tight little one      glad that everything went ok 

i had the crappiest day at work today it was utter pants i just wanted to sit and cry ive been struggling the last day or two so today topped it all off but i am now in my house and feeling slightly better dh says im going to be spolied all evening so looking forward to that 

hugs to everyone


----------



## Skybreeze

FFH... Congratz on being PUPO!! Its right there isnt much of a difference only about 2-5%.. 2 blasts just put you at more risk of twins. Good luck with your 10 day wait?? IS that right? Or is it still 14 days for you?

Bubble...    


Sorry ladies I am going to moan now... So please ignor me if you wish!  

SO I have been doing it ok, you know.. After losing the baby feeling good about life again... Everything wasnt all dome and glome!! Until Saturday that was... Not sure if you remember but I went to a wedding 10 days after losing our baby, I didnt want to go... But went as it was DH neice. My BIL called on Saturday to say that she was pregnant!!   I dont know what happened, I got sooo upset about it.. The fact she is about 12 weeks, so feel pregnant stright away.   All I could think is why You know why did I lose our baby?? Why did our little baby's heart stop?? It just seems so unfair....
Then this morning still a bit fragile, my cousin posted a message on ** to our other cousin (who had a baby last week) 'My little one will have someone to play with now at family do's'... Again got upset... Thinking I should have a baby at the next party..... 
Then ( and I am sorry for going on!) a friend posted on her status 'I see my baby for the first time it was amazing'. Which I dont doubt, but again all I could think was my last scan.... My baby with no movement.  

I know I am being very selfish about everything. I know your'll all understand my frustration!!! All I want is a baby, to be pregnant. 

Sorry again
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

skybreeze -                    honey dont feel bad about crying about it believe me we have all done it and its so crappy that some people get pregnant by just looking at you know what and then others like us are reproductively challenged. 
i dont think people really every get over a miscarriage we had one last august and even now over a year later i still find myself thinking things like this would have been our babies first halloween and first xmas and think about what we would have been doing and then i cry 
its great that you have been doing so well your bound to have really bad days aswell especailly when things like what happened happened
but honey all i can say is    dont worry i believe that one day we will get our babies i know thats not much comfort to you just now   

lots of hugs for you


----------



## hbrodie

bubble -       for your crap day at work hun    

faithful - yippeeeee PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! snuggle in little embie blast!!!!! 

skybreeze - oh sweetie, you are not being selfish. Unfortunately things crop up from time to time which flash back to the baby and the m/c and I know all too well those feelings you described....why did the HB stop? it should be our baby being born in time for parties etc......I am sending you huge mega   hun. xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

skybreeze - Don't feel bad about how are feeling, I don't know if they knew about your m/c's or your IF but if they do they they should be more sensitive about it. It's completely natural for you to still be grieving both for you m/c and the babies you feel you should have have had by now. I remember when my sister gave birth to her 3rd child I cried for about a week!!
Be kind to yourself hun             

Faithful x


----------



## Skybreeze

Ah, Thanks girls     I need that.  

I think things are just getting a bit to much at the moment with babies ect, and with me booking our next IVF its all so real again... We start DR in January, I just pray it works... And we actually have a baby this time. 

Time will tell.

Thanks again

Natalie xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

nat - did you have time off work after your mc hun? just a thought but maybe it is worth having a bit of time away from it all.....I sometimes feel that I could just do with a week to myself (me and dh, and emily of course) away from announcements and pg people......just time to have as 'safe time' meaning away from exposing myself to things that make me


----------



## Annabell

Hi girls, do you mind if i join you?

I've been lurking for a while, not really wanting to join in, as somehow it makes it all more real...

DH and I are blessed to have DS, 20 mths, who is the light of our lives and who I love more than i ever thought possible. But, somehow, I'm incomplete and desparate for a sibling for him. I am an only child, and my DH has a sister who he's sadly no longer in touch with, so i'd really love more children.

We conceived DS after 4 years of TTC and a miscarriage, and somehow I thought no.2  would happen more easily.  12 months later i'm slowly coming to accept that it may not be so easy   
Last time we were told that we wouldn't conceive without ICSI due to MF, and were about to start tx when our miracle(s) happened. I'm 36 and feel like time is slowly slipping away.

Sorry to moan with my first post - i'm usually more upbeat than this, but DH is away at the moment (so even more unlikely to conceive this month as I'm due to lay an egg any day!) and i have too much time on my hands.

Look forward to getting to know you all 
Annabell x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hbrodie... No I didnt really have time off work.. We had the scan on the Monday which found our baby didnt have a heartbeat... I went in for a ERPC on the wednesday, I went back to work that monday... I didnt want to sit around at home, DH had the tuesday wednesday and thursday off. 

My GP wanted to sign me off for 3 weeks because of what I had been through, but I couldnt do it. I have a week off work soon which will be nice and I have booked off all of christmas... So finish on the 22nd and go back on the 4th of Jan... Which happens to be my baby's due date... I think its a good idea to be bizy that day... Plus I will be DR by then as well. 

Annabell... Welcome to the thread!!! I am sorry you having a hard time ttc, but your in good hands here. Keep strong and positive.

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

annabell - hi welcome you will love it on here the girls are so kind and helpful its good for an old rant to have you been to se you dr yet


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Welcome Annabel, look forward to chatting with you.

I can't believe it  I've got another week until OTD, the 2ww is definitely the worst part of the whole thing, it's like waiting for bad news that you know is it's on it's way    Yes as you can tell feeling a bit negative at mo, BFP's don't happen to me. Must be more positive!!!


----------



## hbrodie

faithful -                                                sweetie  

anabel - welcome hun! your story is just like ours....except the TTC length.....but we were told the same thing about ICSI and just before tx started we had a miracle bfp   
keep going, keep DTD, it happened twice (?) for you and it CAN happen a 3rd time.      

bub - hi hun, how r u?

skybreeze - roll on your week off then, eh!


----------



## Annabell

Thanks for such a lovely warm welcome!

FFH I have just realised that you are on a very special 2WW     
I have everything crossed for you -keep positive, I know how hard THAT is though...

Well ok I don't have quite _everything_ crossed  - DH back tomorrow, hopefully in time for egg laying (or at least what my fertility monitor tells me is egg laying) - guess what i'll be doing all weekend...

Bubblicous - we haven't really been to the dr's - i have discussed it with my GP - but as we would have to go private for tx due to ds, I can't be bothered with waiting for ever for tests etc - last time my DH had a SA on the NHS it took about 4 months for an appointment. So, we're thinking we'll have tests done privately as well...expensive, but quick. We're kind of assuming that it's MF again -but I am worried that they did something awful to my tubes or something when ds was delivered by section. Hey-ho. So, we're living the healthy boring lifestyle thing, having acupuncture, rattling with supplements and drinking smoothies like they are going out of fashion. Out of sheer desperation I'm also treating myself to an appointment with Zita West (also expensive, but less so than tx if it helps!) We're planning to have tests in the New Year if nothing has happened by then.

Skybreeze - I'm so sorry for what you've been through - it's such an awful thing. You sound incredibly brave - when we m/c I had a week off work and didn't stop crying the whole time. Bah humbug to insensitive 'fertiles' - a colleague at work asked me in front of half the office when I was going to have no.2 - I nearly died, and then had to restrain myself from violence when she went into huge diatribe about how anything more than a 2 year gap is too much - doesn't she realise that some people don't have a choice! My stock answer now is 'it's on my to-do list' - that generally shuts people up as they don't really now what you mean!

Sorry ranting again - going to make lovely chicken soup and calm down.
xxx


----------



## Annabell

hbrodie - sorry hun I think i crossed posts with you! I'm sorry and pleased that our stories are so similar! Gd luck to you hon     - here's hoping that dreams come true sooner rather than later x


----------



## hbrodie

here here


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Annabell - your description of ovulation cracked me up - egg laying   I like it. Hope the BMS works. 

FFH x


----------



## hbrodie

it is a great term isn't it


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

ffh - still got my fingers crossed for you babes snuggle in little one     how are you feeling 

hbrodie - not to bad hows things with you 

annabell - loved the egg laying    i cant believe they made you wait 4months for sa that terrible i think y dh only waited a week to do his thats great about your appointment with zita west fingers crossed you get your bfp before you go for all your tests in the new year

well as for me 
what a 24 hours i had last night i decided to dye my hair diy save me £40 i normally do it every so often so i decided to go a slightly lighter shade of blonde well omg my hair cane out part white and part yellow i could believe it i was nearly in tears dh was going between giving it omg and laughing his head off 
so my neighbour is a hairdresser and she told me o get a beige blonde to go over it and it would dull it down but i had to go to work today with my part yellow part white hair i was mortified and thing was some people were actually saying it was nice 

its all sorted now thank god i dont look like a freak anymore    
my metformin is nowplaying havoc with my insides so i feel not very well in the tummy department but apart from that im great my mood is great so thats 2 days in a row now we will just need to see if the rollercoaster is going to dip tomorrow or if its still climbing up the big hill  

hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bub - LMAO!!! I would love to be your shaddow and follow your round cos you seem to get into all sorts of funny pickles!    
How's the rollercoaster today? still going up that big ol' hill?

I have cystitis, taking antibiotics and feeling sick. Left my glasses at home, 2 nurses off sick so having to cover my clinic and bits of theirs........so all in all not a good start


----------



## Skybreeze

Bubble... Oh hun I have done the same!!! I tried the 'at home' method... And what a great idea that was.... I had orange hair... Yes bright flipping orange... I was gutted and everyone found it so funny!! I had to go to work the next day like it, finally got to my friends salon and she fixed it! Never ever again am I doing it myself... I always go to the hairdressers now!!! 

Hbrodie... Yes indeed roll my week off! I cant wait... I need sleep lol!!! Sounds like your bizy hun, are you a nurse?? 

Annabel..   Annoying isnt it!!! If only it was that simple!! I always get... ' you pregnant yet?' Erm... NO!!!!  

FFH.. I think your 2ww is going fast!!! But I do remember it feeling like years!! Good luck. 

I am shattered today!!! Thank god I have finished work for today... Might have a little sleep  

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Annabell

Cluck, Cluck - glad the egg laying made everyone  - laughing is good, but I'm not sure if it helps fertility   - it started coz of the egg that appears on the clearblue fertility monitor at the supposedly most fertile time of the month...

FFH    - hope that time starts to fly over next few days.

Bubblicious - sorry about your tummy and the hair - glad it's sorted (the hair that is -why isn't eveything that straightforward?). Have never had a hair disaster of that magnitude, but I did once get a spray-tan that made me look as if I'd been tangoed, and I was unable to go out in public for about a week without covering every bit of skin - even dug out my 'snood' - (remember those from the 80's?) to cover my face so no one would recognise me...Hope your tum is feeling better soon - I don't know much about metformin - is this a common side-effect?

Natalie - have just done a meditation cd meant to promote fertility (yes I am an ageing hippy) and inadvertantly dropped off to sleep, to wake up with a start at the end - so may join you in a further nap-ette!

Hbrodie - leaving my glasses at home is my favourite trick too - the days i have to drive home after just arrving at work! Luckily it's only 10 mins away - but without them i'm useless and can't even see the compute screen let alone read it! I think that cranberry juice is meant to be gd for cystitus - something to do with the acidity - apparently a glass a day can help it not reoccur...! How much longer do you have to take antibiotics for?

Off to do chores and _then_ maybe nap xx


----------



## hbrodie

yes indeedy, skybreeze, I am a nurse   I am a practice nurse  
enjoy your afternoon off and have a nice nap


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies 

hbrodie - i do seem to get myself in some spots   dh says thats one of the things he loves about me   sorry about the cysitis i hate it i had it once whilst i was on a bus trip to orkney it wasnt fun on a 9 hour bus trip crappy to that you had to cover another clinic to aswell as your own 

annabell - yip upset tummy is a side effect of metformin and not a very nice one but it normally goes away which it has today but still when its about it horrid did you have a nice nap also you made me giggle   with your spray tan 

skybreeze - orange omg how horrid   did you have a good wee sleep 

as for me well the rollercoaster is still going up yipeeee   had a great morning at work and to make matters better i stop tomorrow for a weeks holiday woooohoooooo 
i had parents night tonight both girls got glowing reports dh swears theres a door at school where they go through and suddenly become little angels   im well chuffed though that the reports were good


well everyone im gonna love ya and leave ya and spend sometime with my dh who says hes becoming a internet widow


----------



## Skybreeze

Annabelle.. I have done that CD! First time I couldnt stop laughing, but finally got over the giggles... but seemed to have lost the cd now. Oh well!!!  

Hbrodie... Are you back to normal at work today?? Or are people still off sick?

Bubbles.... Yes orange hair... Not a good look, and no I didnt get to sleep... My mum came round and dragged me up the town   Hoping that today I have peace and quite, as my wisdom tooth is killing me, I have a awful headache. 

TGIF!! I am sooo please I havent got to get up tomorrow!!! Need slllleeeeeppppp.   

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hbrodie

skybreeze - oooh, I'll be envious of you having your lie in tomorrow then. It is my day for a lie in (dh and I take turns getting up with Emily) but he is off to work   which is unusual but the rain made his car valeting business a bit pants this week so he shifted some to saturday to compensate   so I'll make my lie in day sunday   ahhhh, I love my pillow  
no, work is still chaos. one of the girls who were off sick yesterday are now back but another nurse has gon off in her place   so her clinics are being squished into mine and 1 other nurses' so we are seeing a patient approx every 5mins as opposed to every 10min   but luckily we r coping and getting through the day really quite well! dare I say it!


----------



## bubblicous

afternoon girlies


well im on holiday for a whole week now woooohoooooooooooooooo

skybreeze - wisdom tooth thats not good ive had loads of bother with mine had to get 2 pulled  not fun how has the rest of your day been did you get a rest 

hbrodie - hope work gets better honey hows thing now 


as for e rollercoaster still on the up i feel great today except i have a sore throat    im off on holiday now for a full week so is dh and the kids so its gonna be a fun week 
just waiting on dh comning home now and were going to asda what fun 

hugs everyone


----------



## hbrodie

skybreeze - I missed the bit about your tooth...ouch, teeth hurt!        may sound odd but try ashton and parsons teething powder....I swear by it for emily and even if I get a mouth ulcer   you get it in boots  

bubb - yay! holiday time! you going anywhere? I asume you aren't goin to asda for the week    I am glad your rollercoaster is still on the up hun.  

well, just 2 more patients to see then I can tidy up and go home to my baby and dh....then morrisons, then unpack the shopping whilst dh baths emily (he still can't put things away correctly even after 4 years living in that house   ) then her bottle and bedtime....I will cook tea (steak and chips for dh and steak and salad for me) then flop on sofa...bed at 9pm I think cos I am shatterd!


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - i think the putting shopping away wrong is a man thing my dh is the same when he does it i go around behind him fixing it   were not going anywhere the girls want to go and see up durring the week so we will be doing that but apart from that nothing much i might get dh to take me a drive somewhere so i can take nice photos as i love taking photos 
hope you have a nice evening honey with your shopping etc etc


----------



## hbrodie

thanks hun  
you have a lovely week off too then. let me know what UP is like, looks fun!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

Brodie - shame you're missing you're lie in tomorrow, enjoy sundays instead!!  I remember taking it in turns on a saturday a lie in is such a luxury when you've got a little one.  I'm hoping for one tomorrow too, will instruct dd not to wake me up but to go and watch tv instead!!! Saturday morning must be the only time I encourage her in front of the box!!!

Bubbs - enjoy your week off you lucky thing. Are the girls off too? 

Jobo - Are you ok hun, fully recovered from the lap? 

skybreeze, annabel, everyone else HI

Faithful x

ps 2ww still a complete nightmare but keeping busy trying not to think about it!!! Keep waiting for symptoms even though it's a too early, it turns you completely   this doesn't it?!!


----------



## Annabell

Blimey - you girls really know how to chat  

Hbrodie - sounds as if the life of a practice nurse is pretty full on! Is the cystitus better yet? I used to get it a lot when i was younger - once I went to the dr's with it and came away being told I was suffering from severe depression - turned out I was, but it wasn't really what I was expecting to be told  

Bubblicious - i'm jealous of your week off and would love to see 'up' - think my little man would too - it's about all he says at the mo 'up - up!' tho I don't think he's referring to the film! Have a fab week - it looks as if the sun is going to come out again next week - lucky you!

Natalie - hope you have a good sleep over the weekend - or several if that's what you prefer   I hope your toothache eases up.

FFH - keep positive     - you're not   just reacting the way we all do to a stressful time -  i'm awful on my 2ww - totally up and down emotionally, and analysing every symptom. God help me and dh if we ever have ivf - i'll be unbearable! 

Right, i'm off to meditate on my fertility - or lack of it - and then DTD (again!) - my fertility mon was showing 'high fertility' this morning - so dh has arrived home in the nick of time!

Love to all - have good weekends x


----------



## hbrodie

annabell - good luck with DTD hun   moy poor ol' dh is knacksered as I have made us do it every flippin night since day 6 and I am day 15 today   we r gunna keep on til day 20....eeek. prob why I got cystitis we think   just experimenting this month cos we figured that if we keep a constant supply of   there then we HAVE to, in theory, cath an egg! well, if all was 100% normal then yes, but he has 98% ASA  attatched at the head so they may well be bobbing around my egg but they can't implant   poor things....must be so frustrating for them! (It is for me   ) 
good luck with TTC and DTD though hun, it is fun practising though isn't it  

FFH - hello hun! ah, the 2ww. I know from reading about it that it is a horrid, but exciting time. You are bound to analyse everything and expect feelings etc...even early on. But, we women know our bodies here on FFs and will be the 1st to pick up on any changes in our own body I am sure....if you feel things then fab   My dh thinks I am mad cos I am so in touch with my body. I can feel when I am ovulating and I know when the egg has released   and I always know what my body is telling me......except every month I think it is telling me I am pog but every month I am not       but I think it is my mind telling me that and not my body   minds play mean tricks dont they   Just remember, niggles and pains can be implanting!! please don;t be scared if you feel niggles and pains hun  

bubb - how was your 1st day off then?

jobo - how r u hun?

skybreeze - how r u? what u been up to today?

hello to everyone else, sorry I missed you        

ok, so we all know that pg people are EVERYWHERE and we feel like it is being rubbed in, right!? well, I just did online ELC present ordering for emily's xmas pressies (I have her birthday voucher which gives us 20% off plus it is free delivery til monday so I got them early) I chose Happy Land people and sets for her....one of the ones I looked at was a GP surgery. I thought this would be fun seeing as I work in one   but low and behold....one of the little people is bl**dy pregnant!   really, even toys are rubbing it in now


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - xmas shopping early we started that too need to get a head start as last year i was running around at the last minute not good i cant believe that one of the flaming toys was pregnant   bloddy sure they are rubbing it in too how has your weekend been


i decided to let my hair down again last night i had a few cocktails with my friend decdide that while we are on a break from treatment we should relax and let our hair down 
i was dancing last night and i have put my back out its not good im in agony today that what i get though least im off work this week so i can give it a chance to get better  

everyone else hows your weekend


----------



## hbrodie

I hope your back gets better soon. Nice warm soak in the bath and a cuppa, good book, back rub from dh and you'll be right as rain        
Having a good weekend. My friend and her dh and ds were meant to pop in for a cuppa thisafternoon but they were late so I txt them to see if all ok. she txt back that they were almost here but in Tesco round the corner getting flu tablets cos they were all poorly and full of bad colds   and was I sure I wanted them to come round still   so I politely said that is was best if we had a change of plan and they didn't come round....why she didn't txt me this before she left to come round is unclear to me   but then I got no further replies to my txts asking if she was ok and hoping they got better soon....and I did check my txt I sent her to see if it was polite and it def was!   and apologetic that I had to turn them down.....I just can't bear the thought of having a snuffy and suffering emily when she is doing so well at the moment....plus dh is self employed and can't afford time off work.....  I hope she is not offended


----------



## jobo5572

hbrodie - I wouldn't worry about your text hun.  There is a slight possibility that she has mistakingly misconstrued what you've said in your text - this once happened to me in the past and unfortunately I was never allowed to resolve the situation - but I'm sure If she is a true friend she'll surely understand why you thought it best that they didn't come round  ?  Perhaps text her again in the morning reiterating that you hope they're all OK and that sorry you cancelled but you didn't want to risk picking up the germs ?  On the other hand, don't listen to me, as my text nightmare was never resolved  .  Texts can come across the wrong way though, so you never know ?  Sorry to hear about the ELC experience - it does seem to be rubbed in your face everywhere you go though doesn't it ?  Have you noticed that just about everywhere you go that you have to pay to go in are offering "family discounts" - well that's all fair and well if you're a cosy little family of 4, i.e. 2 adults, 2 kids.  What about the rest of us   ?  Oh, and I hope your mammoth shagathon does the trick  

faithfullyhoping - hang on in there hun....not long 'til OTD       Hope you're not going too bonkers  

bubblicious - hope your back gets better soon and that you enjoy your week off

annabell -  and welcome to the thread !!!!  Hope you had plenty of BMS over the weekend after you laid your egg (did make me laugh  ) !!

missyb - how're you doing missus ?

Skybreeze - hope you're OK hun  

Me ?  Well, I'm fed up !  So much for being "super fertile" after a lap&dye and D&C - hrmph  .  Old witchypoo    turned up today, 2 days late, even though I knew I wasn't pg as I've had the stomach from hell for the past week or so.  Not impressed.  Even though I was in agony just after my ops, I did manage to DTD a couple of times at the right time.  Grrrr.  Anyway, I rang my consultants secretary the other day and have managed to persuade them to re-test DH as I've told him it's all his fault as I've been given the all-clear  .  Not got another appointment with my consultant until January so am going to hassle them every day until they let me see him beforehand (if only...).  

Just feeling pretty poo that DS is now going to be at least 6 until he gets a sibling (he was conceived at the end of September you see so every year I think the same thing about the ever increasing gap ).  Time is just flying by so quickly and I am getting nowhere fast...except older, and my little eggs are going down the pan.  Finally got round to doing a car boot today and sold lots of baby things, including the travel system, which broke my heart  .  It's the first time I've sold DS's baby stuff and it's been a few months since I went up into the loft for a clear out and balled my eyes out throughout the whole experience - today I finally braved it and did the car boot.  I've not got rid of everything, in fact there's still loads in the loft that I couldn't bear to part with or take to the car boot, but a lot of it has now gone.  Seems like I might as well sell the whole ruddy lot  

Anyway, enough moaning from me - probably doesn't help that I've been up since 5am  

Love to all of you xxxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

Just a quickie as got to take dd swimming in a mo.

Jobo - I completely understand you feeling pants after lap and AF arriving, but it might have been a bit much to ask of your body to get over invasive surgery and get pregnant within the space of a few days   !  It might happen for you this month you never know. Think getting DH to have another sperm test good idea, you never know if his swimmers have declined since last test. 


Everyone else will catch up later

PMA completely disappeared. Don't feel pregnant at all and although not going to clinic until Thursdayfor official test because of work  OTD day is actually wednesday. I'm actually thinking I don't want to test as don't want the disappointment, might just wait until I get to clinic. I really hoped that it might work this time getting to blast as well it seemed like areally good cycle for us. Feel the same as last time when I got bfn so unless my body is trying to fool me I'm not expecting good news this week  

Faithful x


----------



## jobo5572

faithfullyhoping - sending you lots of                       and               .  I'm really hoping that this is your time, but can understand your despondency as you know your body more than anyone else.  I will keep everything crossed for a +ve result for you    .  And yes, I suppose I was expecting too much from my worn out body really but it was worth a try


----------



## hbrodie

FFH -                                                          for your BFP hun 

jo -   my 'shagathon' , made me laugh!     yup, maybe was too much to ask but def worth the try hun   here's to this coming month's cycle then!   def worth having dh re-tested. my dh wants a re-test....I don;t see why, I think it is fine for a chap to know what's what  

hello to everyone else, I hope you are all ok? 

we continue to DTD every night...thought we night call it a day last night cos we were both just soooo not in the mood   but decided that we'd come this far so we had to continue....deciding when to stop every night....tonight is day 17...I have 25 day cycles normally, what do you think?


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies


ffh-          i still have my fingers crossed for you 

hbrodie - hey honey have fun dtd tonight if you decided i think id stop tonight and just do it now when i fancied but its up to you and dh 

jo - sorry af turned up damm her i know how you feel about the age gap my youngest is 6 now and every year she gets older i cant stop thinking about the age gap and how if it gets any longer it will be like having 2 families iykwim but i guess it will happen soonand really now im getting to the point where i think i dont care how old they she is as long as she gets to be a big sister (she asks about it all the time) but i always said i didnt want big age gaps

well as for me im good enjoying my holiday were dog sitting for my friend its nice having a little dog in the house makes me want one tomorrow is my birthday im thinking yaya and no im going to be 27 its not old but i feel old   waiting on af coming too so i can start my agnus catcus again apart from that noting much going on here

hugs to all


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls thanks for all the   

Am still convinced it's bfn but it's so hard not to hold out just a little bit of hope that just maybe it could be positive. AM driving myself crazy looking at lots of threads re bfp symptoms!!!  

Think I'm too scared to buy test as it's easier not to know!!! On the other hand I'd rather know it's negative before I get to the clinic on Thursday so that I don't turn into a blubbering wreck whilst there!! They only do a pee stick anyway, not bloods so I could test tomorrow. 

Right going to pull myself together and get on with some housework!!! 

Sorry being very selfish at mo    Hope everyone else ok

FFH x


----------



## hbrodie

ffh - u r not being selfish hun. am still   for you and sending        go but a test hun   but I know what you mean about it being easier not to know....it is just easier to hide from the pain of a bfn, but what if it is a bfp! how flippin cool would that be and you don;t wanna waste aday of knowing that do you!       

bubb - ah, dog sitting is great fun, I did it a few times. 

we did not dtd last night and as I turned the light off I said to dh 'ahh, isn't it nice to go to bed and not sh4g' to which he laughed and agreed wholeheartedly   so, I am day 18 now.....last month I only had a 23 day cycle so on that basis only 5 days to go til I can start   for af to keep away


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Thanks Brodie, have bought a test!  Have decided it's probably best to just get it over with tomorrow!!!
Hope all of your bms has paid off and that AF stays away this month.  I remember one month me and dh doing it every morning for a week around ovulation time!!! Never again!!!!


----------



## jobo5572

faithfullyhoping - well done on buying the test !!! Still holding out loads of       for you. And do not apologise for being selfish 'cos you're not !

hbrodie - your shagathon's make me laugh hun 

bubblicious - [fly]    [/fly]


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Bubblicious -         
Hope you've had a great day. 

27 is still very young!!!!!

Faithful x


----------



## hbrodie

FFH - I will   for you again tonight hun, and am sending huge sticky bfp vibes for you.....I cannot see FFs tomorrow as I am on a course and it is all day   then I am going straight to slimming world then home for tea and then I PROMISE I will log on, just for you hun. sending you            

my shagathon is officially over this month   will keep you updated on the hpt later in the month   I know it is best to leave it 1 or 2 days between DTD so dh can get good sperm but we are, as you know, performing a test.next month (hopefully not needed!) we will do alt nights instead  

how is everyone?

oh, and btw, I meant to also say a massive HAPPY BIRTHDAY to bubbs


----------



## Skybreeze

hbrodie said:


> my shagathon is officially over this month  will keep you updated on the hpt later in the month  I know it is best to leave it 1 or 2 days between DTD so dh can get good sperm but we are, as you know, performing a test.next month (hopefully not needed!) we will do alt nights instead


      Oh hun!!! I hope this it it for you!!!     

FFH.. Thinking of you sweetie!!     

Bubble.... 

AFM... I got high fertility this morning on my clearblue monitor... But DH has gone to bed!!! Yes at 9pm... Bless him. So no 'shagathon' tonight for us... Hoping I dont ovulate until thursday so we can DTD at the right time! Who say ttc after so many bl**dy year wasnt sexy! lol! 

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## hbrodie

I have to admit that DTD has stopped being sexy for us ages ago. well, there was 1 occasion in San Diego last month that it was nice   but I think we can all agree, even at some point if not all the time, that DTD has been a bit pooped on since the IF and TTC lark   

wake your dh up hun, you have your needs


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

my goodness i was laughing so hard at all the shagathon talk 

hbrodie - poor dh must be died on his feet with all the enegry your taking out him    lets hope he gets a good rest before next month have fun on your course babes 

ffh - are we testing tomorow well techniqually its today as its after midnight i think you should lots and lots of sticky vibes to you babes                 

skybreeze - typical man eh in his bed when your needing him ttc is so sexy eh hes probably just building up his energy cause he knows your about to jump his bones   good luc with the bms  

jo - hows things with u 

well as for me my brithday is offically over it was lovely got spolit rotten and my mum and dad took us all out for lunch which was lovely only bad point was i got af damm the b*tch but hey i knew it was coming so been very crampy all day i swear i get the worst cramps on the months ive not ovulated (which is most of them ) where is the sense in that anyhoos back to the old football playing next week (thats mine and dh code for dtd incase little ears are listening when were chatting about our ttc as no matter how much you try to whispher or do it when you think there not around little ears seem to hear so we made a code ) 

thanks to everyone for my happy birthdays 

love to all my ff ladies xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls  

Thanks for all of your thoughts but once again it's a    for us    

Had to test this am at 6:30am as was leaving for work so haven't really had time for a good blub yet.  Glad I went to work as it's taken my mind of it all day and reminded me that there is life outside of this TTC lark  

Going for appointment tomorrow anyway so I can talk it through with nurses. Too early to say what our next step is yet.

Speak to you all later

FFH x


----------



## hbrodie

oh FFH, I am so sorry hun


----------



## bubblicous

ffh - honey     so sorry


----------



## jobo5572

faithful - I am so sorry hun   .  I am truly gutted for you.  I hope you can have a good chat tomorrow with the nurses.  Take your time to come to terms with it all and you know where we all are


----------



## Pand

FFH,

Hi hun.  I know I haven't been around for some time, but I popped on to see how you were all doing and saw your post and I couldn't not reply.  I am absolutely gutted for you.  I know how it feels to have two failed IVF cycles and how crushing it is.  It was the final curtain for me.  I'm sure you must feel just awful at the moment, but I know what a positive person you are and I have faith that you will get through this.  I just wanted you to know that I care.  I also wanted you to know that whatever path you take from here, if you do decide enough is enough, that there is life after SIF.  I am so much happier for accpeting my lot in life and moving on and it is possible to feel ok about it.  I really wish you the very best for whatever you decide to do.

Lots of love

Pand


----------



## Just_me

Hi Ladies

Can I join your thread.. Ive been a bit of a lurker on here...

Ffh.... really sorry it wasn't your turn this month... sending you   

AFM... I've got a gorgeous 4 year old son that has now started school. Im now working more hours and slowly getting less obsessed with the idea of a sibling for him... I've stopped the supplements (except multi vit) and pee sticks!! and working out the best BD'ing days! Part of me knows that I should be very very grateful for what I have.. and part of me would really like to have another child... its a hormonal balancing act!! 
At present Im waiting to DR for another FET. In two weeks time I'll be jabbing again, I really hope it works this time, but trying to be realistic about success rates.

While Google'ing at work pretending to work, i came across this article on the web.. it kind of sums up secondary infertility... take a read http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/5088578/Secondary-infertility-One-is-not-enough.html

Sorry to babble on
Just_me

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## hbrodie

hi just me! welcome. Sending you   for this next cycle hun   Thanks for the link, very intersting and yes, it sums it right up  

it is so hard isn't it, because we all know we are very very lucky to have one child and we love that child so much our hearts could burst   but the longing for a sibling for that child is so strong, the strength of the longing for the 1st child in fact   and while it is perfectly normal to want more than one child - after all millions of women the world over have multiple children - for some reason we feel guilty about wanting another one when we have been blesed with the 1st one. Like we are being selfish or greedy. We are not   we just have an overwhelming mothering instinct and need to be a mother for more than one child, just like all those other on IF women   but they aren't feeling guilty or selfish because they didn't have the utter struggle that we IF women did   and therefore they have no concept or understanding of how frustrating it is for us. To them, having another baby is simple. DTD and get Pg. Everyone celebrates and thinks nothing of it. For the IF woman, to want another child after having one via tx, or as a miracle   , is seen by some as selfish and the woman becomes nervous about discussing it with others....In comes FF! here we can chat about how we feel and NOT feel guilty or selfish but rejoice in our motherhood to our gorgeous babies we already have but discuss how we want another child, to nurture, to love. 
I even feel guilty at night when I say my prayers...I feel guilty for asking for help with conceiving another baby when I know God helped us conceive Emily....will He think I am selfish like other people might?


----------



## Skybreeze

FFH ~ I am so so sorry sweetie, I can imagine what you feeling today   I remember my second BFN, but you will get through it I promise... Plus I did get a 3rd time lucky and I am soooo sure you will!! Good luck hun. Lots of love. 

Just me... Welcome hun!!! Your in good company!!   


Please bear with me ladies my internet connection is really dodgy at the moment!!!  

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Thanks girls for all your good wishes

Welcome just_me look forward to chatting with you.

Pand - lovely to hear from you, I've been thinking about you with your 2 failed cycles. Really pleased to hear you're getting on ok and been able to move on with your life.

AFM - Had chat with nurse at clinic this am, she was lovely, and if there was one that I would have chosen to talk to it would have been her so that was nice. She said that there was no reason to see why it wouldn't work eventually, and that there are no major changes she would make to things. She said that it seems that my problem seems to be finding that one good embryo, because even though I made it to blast only one out of 6 made it and it was good quality but not top notch!  She talked to embryologist who said that it would probably be worth giving assisted hatching a try if we decided to have another go. So that was something positive to go away with.

Had coffee with DH afterwards in the Bull ring and we agreed that there were some positive things to take away from it, but that we're not going to make any decisions yet. We've decided to book some holidays and enjoy some time with dd. If we do decide to do another cycle then it's not going to be ruling our lives for the next few months!!!

Hope everyone else is ok, will catch up with you all soon.

Faithful x


----------



## hbrodie

FFH - I am glad you had a ncie chat with that nurse, it makes all the difference when you can chat to one that is nice and takes her time to explain things   It does sound like you have taken positive things from the appointment. where would you like to go on your hols?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

We'd love to go skiing again if finances permit. DH going to price it up bless him!!!


----------



## hbrodie

oooh, are you good? I have never been cos I am too scared I'll break a limb (I am the mosta ccident prone woman on the planet!) but I fancy just going to stay in one of those lovely wood cabins in the snow!


----------



## jobo5572

faithful - I'm glad you managed to get the nice nurse at the clinic and that there were some positive things to take away with you.  What a great idea to plan a great holiday and concentrate on other things for the time being.  I hope you and DH manage to find something that you'll enjoy with DD. I hope you're OK  

Just me -   and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Annabell

FFH hoping - I'm so sorry about your BFN hon - I'm so sad for you - I hope you're doing ok. Skiing sounds very good - total distraction.

Natalie - you're not the only one with a dodgy connection - haven't been able to get on the web since Sun - I did post then but it then crashed and today is the first day is all working again! No idea why - must be gremlins in the system somewhere.

Everyone else hi - have to go as DS having a toddler melt-down

xx


----------



## hbrodie

hi guys
bit of a selfish post, sorry..............
one of my FFs on another thread did a hpt a few days ago == BFN. today she discovered a BFP   she was TTC naturally, like we r. I am very happy for her, truly I am but it just hit home that I am day 19 now and in a few days I'll probably find out we have another BFN and yet again I'll be left behind whilst someone else progresses in a pg


----------



## Just_me

Hi all

hbrodie... stay positive.... it could be your turn too this month   xx My best friend is pregnant, 3 months now. Our sons are best friends too... have been since they were 6 weeks old!!. She's been talking about home births and generally being very excited about it all. Im really pleased for her but at the same time fighting the feelings of jealousy. Managing to stave them off at the mo, but not sure how much more I can take!!

faithful... a holiday always sounds like a great plan!! Especially a skiing one! I'd love to go skiing, but DS is 4yrs and Im too over protective to leave him in ski school this year... maybe next year!!

Well I received my treatment plan in the post this morning. The only thing that is different for this FET is that Im going to be put on Viagra! I have very light AF, so hoping that this will stimulate blood flow in the uterus and thicken the lining for implantation... I really hope that this is my problem... oh and they are upping my oestrogen tablets too. 

Didn't realise how late it is!!
Night xx Just_me


----------



## hbrodie

just_me - hi hun. wow, viagra! not heard of that being used before but I totally understand the idea behind it.      brilliant idea. It is hard when it is a best or close friend that is pg, even though the excitement for them and the happiness for them is there, and they r special to us, it is still hard isn't it


----------



## jobo5572

faithful - more       for you.  Thinking of you xxx

hbrodie - I know what you mean about having to see people progress with a pregnancy and it's hard.  A colleague who sits opposite me at work is 20 weeks pg and expanding as the weeks go by and I found out yesterday that DS's teacher is pg, plus his Reception teacher from last year - all 3 are due in Feb so I will see 3 bumps growing on pretty much a daily basis except for the weekend when I get a bit of respite  .  That is until I go out of the house and see bumps and/or buggies everywhere  .

Just_me - viagra, eh ?  Not heard of that one before !  Best of luck with it all  

Annabell & Skybreeze - hope you get rid of your PC gremlins  !

I had to car share to a meeting today with a chap from work who was merrily telling me all about his 18 month old and how excited he was about the fact his DW is due in a few weeks with no.2.  In all fairness, I don't know her and I have nothing against them having another child etc. but it was when he started saying things like "we really wanted a 2 year gap but we're not going to get that as it'll only be 19 months unfortunately".  Unfortunately  ?!  Well you should've kept your kn0b in your pants then love  .  I was seething and had to  .  Oh the luxury of being to decide the "ideal" age gap and then to actually beat your "target".  Hrmph !

Feeling a bit surrounded at the moment with bumps - it always seems to happen like that.  There's the odd lull when I don't know anyone that is pg and then they all come along at once.  Shame it isn't catching !

Hope you all have a good weekend.  DS is at a party tomorrow afternoon with a "friend" (with 2 kids of course) who has often said she "doesn't know what I'm worrying about" as I already have one child.  Yeah, thanks love, that makes it all just fine and dandy  .


----------



## hbrodie

hi jo
 I know, pg people are like busses - none around for a while then they all come at once   It would honestly be easier to just stay hidden indoors at times I think   not sure emily would like it much though   
when you said it is a shame pg isn't catching, it made me chuckle. I think I may have posted this before but when my colleague was pg with her twinnies (before I got our bfp with emily) I snuck in the loo after she came out and sat on the seat, still warm, praying I'd somehow catch a pg   the things we do in our times of desparation.
I saw a 48hour old baby today at work, going back to the w/room after seeing the gp for the 48hour check. He was called William and was 9lb something born. Made me soooo broody again and I almost had to return to my room for a little cry   before calling my next patient in, but I composed myself   somehow   and got on with my clinic...


----------



## Annabell

Oh girls - it's so [email protected]@dy hard isn't it? I've just watched this week's episode of Location, Location...which was a revisit of couples they helped a few years ago, and both had had second babies in the meantime!
I'm also surrounded by pregnant people...hbrodie, you're not alone hon - I'm the only one of my NCT group not to be expecting again or already have no.2. Sounds like we are cycling together hon - today is day 20 for me too!     You're toilet seat antics made me   - I used to sit on a pg colleague's chair as often as i could in the same vain hope!

Jobo - ikwym - my mum is full of equally helpful comments - 'you've got one lovely child so don't worry', 'what's meant to be will be' etc - I mean you'd think she'd understand - I'm an only child! Prob part of the reason I don't want my DS to be  

On a positive the computer gremlins seem to have gone away for the time being (quite randomly - haven't done anything different) and it's Friday - YAY! Have been fancying a large glass of wine all evening but have managed to resist so far  

just me - hello! Viagra sounds - um interesting! When does your tx start again?    

FFH -     - how are the skiing plans progressing?

We went to visit friends who are  having twins in Nov last weekend, and gave them some of our baby stuff - soooo hard   - not dealing with the bump, but giving away lil man's baby things..I'm hoping the law of sod will apply and it will have some amazing affect on our fertility - we DTD every day for about 4 days at egg-laying, so fingers crossed. Off for a v expensive 45 mins with Zita West on Weds too - another possible law of sod opportunity (maybe i shouldn't be using all my ace cards at once methinks!)

Anyway - off NOT to have a glass of wine - just think this time next week A/f will be here (and oh gosh my m-i-l will be too  ) and I will be able to have as much wine as I want (and will need at that point!)

Happy weekends all x


----------



## hbrodie

jo - we have the same cycles   I am day 21 today too   do you have regular cycles hun? mine are usually 25 days but really anywhere from 23-16   I did a HPT in the vein hope it might have a faint line....nope, nothing. I am feeling tetchy so I think af is lurking   
I saw that location location too   and felt the same kick in my teeth as you obviously did   

how is everyone?

been glorious weather here today. dh and I took emily and went to look at new sofas. our lounge has white walls, red and green sofas and red curtains, pale green carpet. I decided I had had enough of it and it was really cold and uninviting and the sofa is 10yr old   after 3 hours we decided that, as none of the ones we liked would fit in2 our lounge (we live in a cottage) and it would mean changing the curtains and carpet to match (we liked chocolate colours on the sofas) it would cost loads   so we are sticking to what we have and just painting the walls cream and that will make it less stark


----------



## Annabell

Hbrodie - yes my cycles are usually 26-28 days, although they were around 23-24 earlier this year, so things are hopefully getting better. Saying that I feel a bit pre-menstrual already which is a bit unusual for me this far in advance - well not pre-menstrual - crampy - trying not to read anything in to it   Has the witch arrived for you yet?   hope she's stayed away...

Weather has been gorgeous here too - but we've not been making the most of it as have been suit shopping for DH all day - thought we were never going to find a suitable one but found not one but two in the last shop we tried, after 5 hours of 'shopping til we dropped'. Blimey!

DH has just cooked a lovely roast dinner to make up for it all - off to enjoy x


----------



## hbrodie

annabell - nope, no af yet but feeling like I am gunna get it soon....like tomorrow    feeling bloated and achey and tender   you?


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

hbrodie - fingers crossed af doesnt turn up babes    hows things with u apart from the old af coming 

annabell -     hope af doesnt turn up babes

jo - your little comment about the man in your meeting made me giggle i totally agree eh if only we could all pick our perfect age gap damm bugger should think himself lucky hes getting no 2 never mind moaning about his 19month age gap ok thats my little rant over

justme thats great youve got your treatment plan fingers crossed it all goes well for you 

well as for me 

ive had an ok weekend im a bit    just now as thats my holiday over so im back to work tomorrow and dh is still off for 1 more day lucky him ive had a nice wee break spent lots of time with dh and kids which was great fun 
well im off to my bed now hugs for everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - I hope work goes ok today and is not too poo. that 1st day back is always pants, n matter how much you try to avoid the pants-ness   but I am sending   anyway


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - how was your day not to bad i hope mines was no to bad

ffh - hows things with you and hows the ski'in plans going

annabell -    hoping your af doesnt turn up 

jo - hows things with u 

everyone else -  

well as for me 
work was fine went in fast i then took the girls out for lunch as dh is laid up with his back he was told to rest today as he is back at work tomorrow but to be honest he can barely move so i dont think he will make it but hes determined to go typical man wont admit hes not well   my back is a bit niggly too not to good i dont want us both laid up with it the poor girls would need to run round after us if we both can move or can only move at snail pace so im tryinbg to watch what im doing so i dont end up bad but my back is a law to itself it goes sometimes without warning 
decided to dye my hair brown tonight so fingers crossed that goes ok 
hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - glad work was not too bad   u been brown before?

af just arriving, as I type


----------



## Annabell

Bubblicious - glad yr first day back at work not too bad - yr DP's back trouble doesn't sound too good though - have you been moving heavy boxes or something? Must be the week for new hair do's - I had mine all chopped off at the weekend (from shoulder length to just below my earlobes) and feel like a new woman - hope yrs equally successful!

Hbrodie - sorry about AF hun - bloody thing! Mine is definitely lurking too - feeling a bit crampy off and on, backache just started and have had cottonwood for brains all day - all a sure sign that she is around the corner. I hate going to work when I have PMS - I'm always completely unable to concentrate and make decisions...she's not due until Fri though, so I'll be a bit peeved if she arrives early (OK I'll be very peeved if she arrives whenever) as I was hoping my cycles had got a bit longer. Also I've got to go to London for the day on Weds and could do without having to cope with AF while I'm there  

 and   to everyone else. I'm off to do some work   as didn't get much done today and had to finish early as DH going to a late meeting and someone had to be around for DS.

Love A x


----------



## hbrodie

hi annabell. here's hoping af stays away for you then......totally for 9mth, not just for london   

ok, this is the 2nd month I have had a short cycle. Normal cycles are 28 days, right   I get to 23 days then af comes....I am day 23 now and she arrived (smudgingly) an hour ago   so does that mean I had a 22 day cycle or a 23 day one   should they not be longer? is this a reason why I may have mc's? cos my linig hadn't been there long enough for the embie to embed properly


----------



## Annabell

Ahh - I've been wondering the same thing myself recently and had a little light shed on it at the weekend!! - on the Zita West preconsultation questionnaire that I've had to fill out, it asks 'how long are your cycles' and then tells you to count from the first day of your period (bright, fresh blood) till the day before AF arrives - so if she's arriving on day 23 that means your cycles are 22 days long (I think  )

The other thing is that apparently your luteal phase (2nd half post ovulation) should be at least 10 days long to allow your lining to be thick enough and any potential embie to implant. I've read that if luteal phase is less than 10 days, this could be a sign of not enough progesterone (I think...) What day did you ovulate on?


----------



## hbrodie

umm, I think it was about day 9 or 10?


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

May I join you?


----------



## Skybreeze

Hbrodie...       I'm sorry hun... Since my m/c my cycles have been regular but very short.. Normally I am about 28 days like you now its more like 24 days... I have beeb using a CBM and I ovulate around day 12 and AF arrives 12 days later. SO maybe your ovulating earlier then you used to? 

Piriam... Welcome to the thread.... Nice to have you here!!! 

Love to you all! I am currently enjoying a week of work doing sweet FA!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## hbrodie

hi all!
piriam - welcome hun  

well, af in full swing now


----------



## bubblicous

hey lovely ladies

prima - welcome to the board the ladies here ae so lovely looking forward to chating to you 

hbrodie - hey babes sorry af is in full swing fingers crossed for next month im loving the new photo of emily shes so gorgeous 

skybreeze - hows things with you 


well as for me here goes

hair dye - i really need to stop doing it dh says my hair is going to fall out as ive dyed it 3 times in 3 weeks first it went mad white 2nd it was ok but still very light (that was me trying to tone down the white) and last night i used a dark blonde / light brown dye and its turned out ok taking abit of getting used to its a funny colour though i think i might need to do it again just to darken it a shade    im dementing dh

well work was fine today but i realised its not what i want to do for the rest of my life i do like it and its a really good job (im traing to be a dispenser in a pharmacy ) its well better than the job i had before but its not my perfect job so ive decided to try and sort things out
so in 2005 i started a midwifery course at university ive always wanted to be a midwife but i had to leave in 2006 because i had depression and i couldnt lift my head and because of this i left (i was doing really well on course getting top b's and a's in exams and essay's) but i just couldnt handle it 
so today i decided to phone saas (the people who deal with the bursary etc) and see where i stand with funding if i was to return so i was told that basically i should get all my tuition fees paid for me and i would deff get 1 year and a half of bursary and the uni could apply for an extension to my bursary fund as i left due to ill health so id only need to fund 6 months myself (which dh and i think we could do ) 
so ive decided to apply to go back to the course if they will have me so going to phone the uni tomorrow to see how long the waiting list is (last time i applied it was 2 years) so im hoping to apply to start in feburary 2011 
dh is slightly worried that i wont be able to handle being around pregnant people and babies but i thinki will and i think it will be very good for me 
i had always said id go back to do the course but had said id wait till we'd had a baby and the baby was in nursery before i went back but ive decided i cant keep waiting for a baby so im going to uni and if a baby comes durring it we will deal with it 

so thats me well that and my appitete has gone through the roof today which isnt good for my diet 

hugs to you all


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs -  wow, major life decisions happnin in your house!   good on you hun. I wanted to be a mw - I trained as a nurse 1st with the idea that I'd go straight into mw conversion course...but I loved nursing too much   but now I am getting the feeling I wanna do the mw conversioncourse but it is just the wrong time for me....plus, I have to go to plymouth for it which means living away from home   so def can't do right now   
let us know how you get on with the uni


----------



## Annabell

Piriam - hello! I've not been here long and the girls are lovely!

Natalie - doing sweet FA sounds fab - how did you swing that? I'm doing an extra day at work a the mo and it's killing me!

Bless you Bubblicious - your news is SO VERY EXCITING (and I don't mean the new hair colour LOL!) - Gd luck I hope it all works out! Let us know what the uni says tomorrow.

Hbrodie - sorry the witch is in full effect! do you track egg-laying by POAS or tracking your temps? It's apparently the 2nd bit of the cycle that is most important - so if say you're ovulating on day 10, then having your period on day 23, should mean that your luteal phase is plenty long enough at 12 days. 

I'm with you both though - before having m/c and then DS my cycles were always at least 28 days and now they are more like 25 or 26 sometimes less -why is this? Does pg / mc change things fundamentally?

Today is day 24 for me and I'm frantic with PMS (tears, insomnia, weird cramps, back ache, complete lack of focus, need I go on?) and have some brown spotting - oh joy, another month's hopes soon to be dashed. I even broke down in tears at work this morning for no good reason  . Now the spotting has started I just want AF to turn up properly and put me out of my misery - it's funny though until quite recently I didn't spot before my period started properly, it just arrived with a rush!? 

On a positive note off to Zita West tomorrow - maybe she'll be able to shed some light on shortened periods...? 

On a not so positive not DH has gone to bed as he's feeling fluey! Fingers crossed it's not the piggy variety -has anyone had Swine Flu yet? If so how bad was it?

Love to all x


----------



## hbrodie

annabell - thanks hun, for that stuff about the days of cycle. Is zita west a national thing? is it just her that does this or are there other practitioners trained by  her? accupuncture? I have shiatsu massage every 6 weeks and am going tomorrow.....I love it! I don;t think it is meant to help as such with IF but it relaxes me and puts me into balance again so that has to be a good thing, right!?    
as for af, I am beginning to wonder if having a m/c can make things change down there IYKWIM, cos I have spoken to people before now about it and they all seem to have different af's   after a mc. just an added extra twist by that ever so sharp knife, eh!


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the welcome.    to all.

Piriam


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

Piriam - welcome to our thread look forward to chatting with you.

Bubbs - wow how fantastic going to do midwifery, I think it's a good idea to try and get on with sorting out career, if a baby comes in the meantime you can always change your plans. Well done for thinking so positive.

brodie - Sorry AF turned up. on the subject of cycles I think it's your luteal phase that's the important thing which should be at least 10 days. My cycles are definitely shorter than they used to be too, I used to be at least 28/9 days, but these days more like 25. Do you know what day you're ovulating on? It may be worth mentioning to GP if they continue to be quite short. 

Annabel - sorry that AF is on her way for you too. I agree with you re Location, Location, there's always somebody having a baby or with a baby on that show and usually they've popped another one out by the time they revisit them  

Natalie - Hi hun, how are you. How are you feeling about tx in the new year?

Jobo - thanks for text. I completely agree with you re SIF having such a major effect on your life. It makes me really sad to think that I've spent the past 5 years on and off having tests and treatment and being upset about not being able to give dd a sibling instead of enjoying the time whilst she's been young. I don't want to feel like this for ever, I sometimes wonder whether I'll still be so bitter in 10 years time.

Me - Was talking to a mum at ballet who asked if dd was my only one I said yes and she said her dd was only one too "not through choice". I found it interesting that we all feel we have to justify having one, it's like we want eveyone to share our pain but actually I think it's only fellow IF's and SIFs that have any understanding of it. We didn't tell anyone that we were having ivf and hence nobody knows how upset we've been in the past week. Part of me just wants to tell everyone so that they know that all the smiles are just a front. 
Anyway currently in disagreement with dh about when to go skiing. He originally suggested end of Jan which was perfect as if we decide to do another ivf then we could get on with it feb/march. However now he says end of Feb as this fits in better at work and with some other things apparently. I explained why I preferred to go in Jan and he said that I was assuming that we would do another cycle without talking to him about it and he didn't see what difference it made anyway.    So now I feel that he'sthinking he doesn't want to do another cycle and although I was really unsure last week, now I feel that I may as well give it another go (after talking it through with consultant of couse). Perhaps I'm just hanging on to a last thread of hope and being unrealistic about things  

Anyway sorry to go on but hadto get that off my chest!!!

Hugs to you all

FFH x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi all

Bubble... Oh hun being a MW is amazing!! I have always wanted to do it, I got soooo close to applying last year.. But as ever IVF got in the way, I keep putting it off.. I should really sort it out in my next tx fails. My job at the moment is less the glamerous!!! The girl next door to me started her nurse course last year, she is doing metal health. SOunds like a great thing to do... But as for me I might look in to it again in the future.

Hbrodie... How are you doing today?

Annabel


Annabell said:


> Natalie - doing sweet FA sounds fab - how did you swing that? I'm doing an extra day at work a the mo and it's killing me!


I booked this week off ages ago, and told DH that I wasnt doing anything!!! I just needed time to relax, not have to get up at 5am every morning. Mind you I have cleaned the whole house so far this week, was going to clean the windows today.. But it hasnt stopped raining since I got up!!  Hope you getting well paid for the extra work!!!

FFH....


faithfullyhoping said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Natalie - Hi hun, how are you. How are you feeling about tx in the new year?
> 
> FFH x


How are you doing sweetie?? 
I am feeling excited!!! Well part of me anyway, I am scared of another BFN.. But even more scared of another m/c. So just keeping my head down and looking forward to a pregnant belly.. And this time next year a baby in my arms!! (I can dream!) 
I know how you feel, you do put a big smile on, and just wish someone would ask how you were?! But knowing full well there not ready to deal with 'how you really are'... I mean the amount of people that asked how I was after my m/c, I of course said 'fine'.... But really wanting to say I have acually thought about jumping off a brigde I feel that sad. 
But we cant!!! Anyway thats what we are here for. 
I hope you get your cycle and skiing sorted, I am sure DH wants the same as you.. They just dont show it sometimes. And sometimes (if you DH is like mine) they need a kick up the   Good luck

AFM, finally had my bloods done (well some of them) my GP has been surspended so had to see a locum, how was ok... But wouldnt do some of the bloods.. So had to go to the GUM clinic, I asked for HIV, HEP B&C , Chlyamdia and gonarea (sp?) swab... Then the consultant started asking how many partners I had had, when I last had unprotected sex and did I have a 'symtons' OMG!!! I quickly explain it was for IVF and he did then.  Just need my FSH, CMV and HTLV 1+2 *Hbrodie.. Do you know what that is?) *

Off to bluewater tomorrow for a little shop and Suchi! But have step and yoga tonight first!!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

evening all 


skybreeze - its a fab job and i loved they year of it that i did it was brilliant working with all the women was so rewarding you should really look into it 

ffh - fingers crossed you get you holiday date sorted out

annabell - fingers crossed af doesnt come and hope your pms gets better

hbrodie - is nnursing good i dont know if i could do it but im now thinking it is an idea for me and then doing the conversion course too all depends on how i get on with the whole maths thing you can see about below


as for me ok here goes again 

well i phoned the uni today and at first i got good news the lecturer told me that it wouldnt be held against me that i had left due to ill health so that was good she did say though they have cut their intake down by half so thats not so good but she remembered me and seemed really positive but they have changed they entry requirments since i was there so i had to email another woman to see if i had enough to get in 
so i emailed her i have 
3 highers at a B 
one higher at a C 
one intermediate 2 at an A 
six standard grades at a 2 
and two standard grades at a 3 so i have ok qualifications (i thought)
but it turns out that my maths isnt good enough now as i only have it at standard grade 3 and it need to be a 2 or above so i have to try and sort out doing an intermediate 2 in maths (not my best subject at all plus all the courses have started for this year so i will need to wait till next year) which puts uni back another year so im not to happy so not fair as if i had decided to go back to uni last year my maths would have been fine but they only changed it this year typical eh 
i do have another option clydebank college run an open learning maths which im still in time to enroll for so i might be able to do that and apply for next year but i was told also by the uni that next year is almost full and they are interviewing again next week so it may be 2012 now before i get if not later fingers crossed though 

the other thing is the lack of jobs but dh says he is prepared to move alot of the girls i was in uni with are now working in england cause of the lack of jobs in scotland but i wouldnt be qualified for at least 4 or 5 years now so it may change by then 

so thats me sorry that ive went on a bit there

hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - wow, what an informative chat on the phone to the uni! bit depressing though for you cos I think you wanted to get on asap with it, eh    so, have you decided to go to clydebank uni for the maths course? 

skybreeze - I rang the path lab at work to see what those test are. FSH = follicle stimulationg hormone (to check your ovaries are prepping to ovulate correctly), CMV = cytomegalovirus (part of a full blood count, checking no CMV is found) and the HTLV 1+2 is a blood test (a speciality test) which my lab know of but don;t know what it is for!   How come your gp is suspended!   sounds interesting! it is rare to suspend a gp, they have to do something mega wrong! nurses get struck off 2-a-penny   but gp's get away with loads before they have action taken   

FFH - hi hun. You are soooo right. I fight the urge to tell anyone and everyone how we struggled to have emily and thatwe have since had a mc and that dh has problems and that people are so lucky to just be able to get pg and not think about it   but you're also right - they don't wanna know. They don;t wanna know how we feel. It is a politeness thing. "how r u?" "fine thanks" when really we wanna say hoe we truly feel   and then they'd run away from us thinking we were mad!   . Unless you're one of my patients. When I ask them how they are, out of politeness, I get a barrage of ailments coming at me.....I wa sonly making conversation


----------



## Annabell

Natalie am v v jealous - your week sounds like bliss - I hope it keeps raining so you don't get to clean the windows, just have a nice relaxing time! I am running round like a scalded cat on my day off...mostly chores for DH - don't know why, he'll just sit on his a*** at the weekend!

Bubbs - sorry getting back onto the course isn't as straightforward as it could be - have you decided what to do about your maths yet?

FFH - keep positive hon- there's always a chance - one thing that i've realised is that no-one can give you a really really definitive answer - it's always only just a (usually very expensive!) best guess and it doesn't mean things can't happen. Anything is possible     Your DH will prob come round - he may just be a bit down at the mo? 

Men are funny - i've just asked DH to consider having a SA before Christmas - and the fuss he made - i had to point out that if we don't conceive by Xmas he'll have to have one anyway as we're planning to find out about tx options in the New Year - and for goodness sake it's not as it he'll have to have people fiddling around downstairs like i will! 

Hi!! to everyone else    

xx


----------



## hbrodie

annabell -   at your dh making a fuss at the SA   typlical bloke. my dh kicked up stink, and still drops it into conversation (as you do) about having his bits tested at the GUM clinic and how dreadful it was. I'd like to see him deal with what women go through for IF tx


----------



## bubblicous

afternoon all gosh im shattered

annabelle - you made me giggle with you fidding round downstairs i agree though men have it easy most of the time eh i thnk sa before xmas is good idea plus the clinic may want more than one

hbrodie - hows things with you today 

me well omg - my shift at work was manic so busy and was trying to do the work of 2 people not fun was so glad to get out the place an hour late though 
i got another email from the uni saying the fact that i left the course will be taken into consideration omg one tells you one thing the other tells you something different she went on about getting a ref from the women who was my personal tutor (what a joke that is) the damm woman was off on the sick more than she was there think i spoke to her twice in a full year so dont see what she can say about me she also said they would look at my work well thats ok cause i got good marks anyway i kinda feel as though shes trying to tell me not to bother but ive decided shes not putting me off im going to apply to uws and glasgow cally and fingers crossed one of them will take me uws is my 1st choice though as thats where i was before and its closer to home and so is the placements but if they dont take me its there loss as i know i will be fab at the job i mean i was good that last time and this time i think i could only be better
so i also phoned clydebank college so going ahead with the maths i do it from home which is good as clydebank is a fair treck away for me the woman said i need to go in for 3 assesments and then the final exam in may and i can do the exam wither in may 2010 or may 2011 depenind on how quick i want to go through it all so im hoping for may 2010 thought he idea is scary, its the same exams the 5th and 6th years do at high school so im already 3 months behind them so will need to go mega fast to catch up with the and sit the exam in may but i have to do it and im gonna do it 

dd gorg dress came today for halloween i bought a flowergirl dress of ebay for her so now i have to make it into bride of dracular by adding black and spiders and bats and stuff its such a pretty dress though i feel so bad cause im going to ruin it 

felling crampy today aswell which aint fun im on cd10 i think im not to sure im not really counting so maybe i may ovulate you never know with me nowadays 

hugs for everyone x


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - you have had a busy day then haven't you   info on course, decision to go ahead and do the course on maths (well done! yes, you CAN do it hun   ) ebay is a great place for things isn't it. I get lots there. Em was an angel in the baby club nativity last yr and I got her her outfir from ebay


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

It's gone a bit quiet on here for a few days. I've been enjoying not having to get up to go to work or do the school run!!!

Hope everyone is ok.

Will do personals later as taking dd to hairdressers in a bit and not dressed yet!!

Got follow up appointment on Thursday with consultant. Half looking forward to it, half dreading it as I'm worried about what he's going to say. Maybe I'm a lost cause!! Also worried about what DH will say. Half of me thinks giving up now would be the most sensible option, there's only so much disappointment a girl can take! But I just need to see what consultant says I guess, if he's quite positive about things maybe I'll feel differently. 

Anyway must go


Faithful x


----------



## hbrodie

FFH - hi hun! that is a nice quick appt time, I am glad they got you to see your cons sooner....that way you can ask all your questions whilst they r fresh in your mind   how is your dh? do you think he is feeling a bit   about all the TX stuff


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Brodie

Yes think DH is feeling a bit despondent, he really thought it would work this time. We did originally say that we'd give it 3 attempts but that was before we discovered that embryo quality may be an issue.  Having said that, the quality was much better this time so I'm a bit confused about it all really. Probably why we need to see the consultant!!    I think deep down I would like to have another go but not if our chances of success are too low. Just wait and see I guess.

FFH x


----------



## hbrodie

I remember when we were going for icsi we were told it often happens on the 3rd or 4th attempt. I can't remember why, but it sticks in my mind. chat to your cons about stats hun   maybe your dh needs a longer break between this go and the next?   men r funny things, they expect you to kinda know what they want...but is your dh the type who chats about things he is thinking?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

That's interesting about it often happening on 3rd or 4th attempt.  I think you're right re DH needing a bit more time if we go again.  Also we haven't really talked about it properly, I haven't brought it up because just trying to cope with the fact that it hasn't worked and get over that, don't want to have to decide whether we're done with tx as that basically means we've got to accept that we won't have any more children.  After 5 years of trying, a natural bfp is fairly unlikely!!!


----------



## hbrodie

but never say never hun  
yup, I definately remember, and I asked dh too and he remembers, the cons we saw saying about it being lower stats for 1st attempt, slightly better stats for 2nd go and even better for 3rd and 4th. I think it was something to do with the clinics knowing how our bodies respond to the drug regimes better each time   don't quote me on that though   well worth discussing with dh and cons though at ur appt.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Thanks hun, that's really useful  

FFH x


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies

ffh - have you got your appointment with your cons yet hows things with u 

hbrodie - mey hows things with you 

me - well not much going on with the old baby thing but im looking after a wee puppy at the mo and im in love my dad bought my mum a puppy for her birthday we picked her up on sunday shes the cutest thing ever shes tiny my mums in ireland at the mo visiting my sis and my dad works all day so shes living with me till fri when my mum comes home   dont know how im going to part with her


----------



## bubblicous

hey everyone

we have all been very quiet on here the past few days i hope everyone is ok 

im off work for the next 4 days and lookin forward tot he chill out time ive not been very weel the past few days so not slept much and was still at work so i was knackered i got up this morning got the girls sorted for school and then went back to bed and got up the back of 11 how naughty is that
this afternoon im making a scary bride halloween costume for my eldest wee girl so that will be fun


hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - sorry to hear you have been poorly, going back to bed is not a bad thing hun, it is a good thing to do. your body will thank you for it   have fun making the costume. I love making things like that   be sure to send a link to a piccie when it is done! r u on **?


----------



## bubblicous

hey hbrodie

ive still not started the costume yet how bad am i i really need to get a wriggle on yeah im on ** thats what ive been doing since i got up playing games on ** bad bad me 

im also puppy sitting so been siting cuddling my mums new puppy all day but im about to start costume 

ru on **


----------



## hbrodie

pm me and I'll add you on ** friends hun (I may already have done so but I get confused at FF names and real names)


----------



## bubblicous

ive sent u that wee pm hows work today


----------



## hbrodie

ta hun, I'll find ya and add ya  
work ok, working with 2 great colleagues, really nice working together we have such a laugh!


----------



## bubblicous

thats good its nice when you  work with people you get on with i work with a few good people too makes the day a good bit better ive stillnot started the haloween costume but im just going to 

im a little worried about my mums pup shes slept all day only woke up twice to be sick and once to have a wee drink


----------



## hbrodie

might be worth ringing the vet hun. baby animals are like baby humans - they sleep if they r unwell


----------



## Annabell

Hi girls

it has been a bit quiet on here hasn't it? I've been run off my feet, so haven't been able to post.
Bubbs - you re-lie in til 11 sounds fab! How's the puppy did you phone the vet?

Faithful - how did your appointment go today hon? I hope it was more positive than negative... 

Hbrodie - Hi hon, how are you?

AFM - We've now got m-i-l staying (for a month  ) - not sure how I'm going to manage not to get locked up for some awful m-i-l related crime - she has already asked twice (in 2 days!) when we're having no.2 and what are we waiting for (to get pregnant you silly woman!!!!)  In the meantime DH has agreed to have a SA done and has even booked an appointment in a few weeks time....!

Otherwise, all quiet - feeling pre-menstrual already but not even mid-cycle yet so don't know what's going on! Off to acupuncture now so hopefully that will help!

xx


----------



## hbrodie

annabell - MIL's eh, who'd have them   mine is a bit more understanding now she knows about our situation but was totally unbearable before she knew! I think people take it 4 granted that you just get pg   accupuncture is bound to heklp with your hormone feelings   and also with de-stressing you about your mil   good on dh though for getting his sa apt made


----------



## bubblicous

evening girls

hbrodie - pup is a bit better now took her to vet load of my mind i was so worried something would happen toher before my mum even got to see her

annabell - how did acupuncture go i fancy it i think i may give it a nash hows everything else going 

ffh - how did you get on 

as for me well dd looked brill but i didnt take any pics as i had to rush off to the vet with my mums puppy whos been staying with me all week whilst shes visiting my sis she'd been really lathagic all day and being sick so vet gave her some jabs and ive got medicine and fluid replacments for her shes perked up a little now my mum is home tomorrow and is dying to see her shes not seen her yet my dad bought her last sun as a pressie for her so fingers crossed shes much better by tomorrow night

will take pics of dd in her costume on saturday when were all dressed up lol


----------



## hbrodie

well done on getting the costume finished! and I am glad the puppy seems a bit perkier. what breed is she? what a lovely present for your mum. Maybe she is just a bit homesick from her mummy (the dog, not your mum   ) or may have just picked up a bug from your house which is different to the bugs she is used to in her original home? anyway, she is a bit better which is wonderful news. 

night night all. xx


----------



## bubblicous

shes a west higland terrier shes an absolute cutie i really dont knw how im going to give her back but i have too  

night night everyone too im off to bed as i have to get up extra early as the girls have to wear there halloween costumes to school tomorrow so will need to get up and do their make up and hair etc which will take normal than getting them ready normally


----------



## hbrodie

they not on half term up your way? down here they r all on hols  
good luck getting them ready for school in their new halloween uniforms  
How is the pup?


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - nope no holiday here they had there holiday 2 weeks ago they kaitlin got up and half 6 this morning wanting to get ready for school my eyes were hanging out my head   pup is a little better today she is lying sleeping next to me just now but she has been really playful today so im happy shes a bit better

hows things with you


----------



## hbrodie

I am glad the puppy seems a bit better. playing is definately a good sign    Your dd must be very excited about her halloween party! 
am ok, doing a flu clinic at the moment. got 1 jab every 3 minutes booked in from 1.30-3.30, then I have a 10min tea break and then into a dressing clinic til 5   then home via nursery to collect emily and then onto morrisons for the dreaded weekly shop


----------



## bubblicous

god on jab every 3 mins they work you hard
im just waiting on dh coming home and were off to asda   i hate asda on a friday night also going to pop to matalan i still need a few bits for my halloween costume talk about leaving it to the last minute  

hope your afternoon goes ok


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - how was asda? I do the weekly shop on a friday too, at morrisons, and I too hate it  
did the girls have a nice day at school in their outfits?

I am sat in my room at work, flu jabs coming thick and fast but it takes no time at all to stick a needle in so it is not taking 3min per patient, more like 1 per patient, so I have got ahead of myself


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi guys

sorry if i've been awol, been busy with dd over half term and then couldn't get on internet as DH was hogging it!!!

Bubbs - my in laws have got a westie, she's really sweet. She was so tiny when they first had her, she looked like a toy. We've got a flat coated retriever who looks like a giant next to her, he's very gentle with her though!! Hope you sorted out halloween costume and enjoyed the party.

hbrodie - hi hun, how are you? More flu jabs this week?!!! Having done ivf and stuck needles in myself I quite like the idea of jabbing other people!!! Perhaps I should retrain! I hate the food shop too, it seems to take so long    Am thinking of doing internet shopping again but haven't got around to it yet.

Jobo - How are you? Hope ds is feeling a bit better.  Are you back at work today? How are you feeling about things?

Everyone else Hi

Went to see consultant on Thursday for follow up and he was quite positive in that he said it should be happening but it's not  
So basically having a few immune tests done just to rule out other issues. And then he suggested changing protocol if we go for another cycle and doing short protocol (which sounds much better as you don't have all the downregging!) as this sometimes improves embryo quality.  He also wanted to up the stimming drugs but he hadn't got my notes and didn't realise that my dose had been reduced so he then said we keep on same dose but don't reduce it at the end    I didn't really understand this as the only reason they reduce it is if they think you're at risk of OHSS.

Anyway, me and DH have decided to have the blood tests done and then take it from there. Consultant said to see if GP would do them for us.  Does anyone know if I have to make appointment to see GP or if I can just ring up? I don't like going to the doctors  but if that's the best way to go about it then that's fine.  Brodie, what's your professional opinion hun?

Faithful x


----------



## hbrodie

FFH - I would suggest ringin your gp surgery anhd asking for your gp to ring you at home...this way you can chat to him/her about the tests you need and you don;t have to take up an apt slot with him/her.   some gp surgeries are stictt on what they will/won;t do (ours r quite flexible   ) so I hope you have a decent surgery hun


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Right I'll do that then, thanks hun!  It's handy having our very own in house nurse on here  

x


----------



## hbrodie

did u ring today FFH??

how is everyone?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi, no haven't rung yet. I'm exceptionally bad at making phonecalls, particularly to doctors! Will try to do it tomorrow but at work so will have to be later in the day. 

I did manage to take the dog to the vets though which I've been putting off. He's got an infection in both his ears, felt bad for not taking him sooner!


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - hey babes hows things with you how were the home made burgers  

ffh - poor wee doggie hope he/she's ok  good luck with your phone call tomorrow

how is everyone else

well as for me i had a bit of a      evening tonight i cant believe it i flew off the handle for no reason at poor dh i think things were just geting on top of me and i let it burst out im ok now though it was good getting it off my chest though 
im struggling with my weight loss i lost 1lb last week it seems to have really slowed down now to be honest i was expecting to have lost a bit more than what i have i started in august when i was 106kg and last week when i weighed myself i was 98.5kg so not really that good i was hoping to be nearer the 90kg by now i really need to loose the weight if i want to egg share and i think its weighing me down (no pun intended) im not intending to start any treatment untill the new year but im scared now that thats it its not going to go down anymore and im freaking and taking it out on dh as its me that has to loose weight andnot him   im babbling now sorry all

hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - oh dear   are you doing the diet 'alone' as in not with ww or sw? I forget   sorry   I found I lost 3 or 2 lb every week when I 1st started dieting but then it slowed right down and plateuxed (sp) so I had a good look at what I was doing and saw some bad habits had krept back in without me really noticing   so I started again like it was my 1st week and I lost 3.5lb! The body loses weight unevenly, when you q1st start you'll lose really well but then it evens out and you may lose 1lb one week then nothing the next, you may gain a bit here and there - do your cycles affect you? I know sometimes you don;t ovulate (?) but this could still be a factor. I bloat when I ovulate   big time!   
Avoid salty foods - lots of food have salt hidden in them - as this retains your fluid and makes you bloat / gain weight   drink plenty of water to flush your kidneys out of sodium (salt) this will help reduce water retention.


----------



## hbrodie

FFH - have you rung yet?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Just tried to ring but engaged    don't know why but feel really nervous, doctors receptionists are really scary!!!  

Perhaps I should qualify that - our doctors receptionists are scary!!!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Just got through on 4th attempt, receptionist was very nice and not scary at all. She's going to check with doctor and get back to me.  Don't know why I got myself so worked up about that!!!!

How is everyone today?

FFH x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

She just rang back and they can only do the Thyroid tests not the Lupus or the Thrombophilio or chromosone analysis so she said it was best to just get it all done at The Priory.

Oh well, worth a try


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - thanks for the advice honey yesterday cause i was so down about it i drank almost a whole bottle of fat coke    which used to be my huge problem we dont keep coke in the house cause i used to drink it like normal people drink water but the ice cream van came round and they sell coke so bad me went out a bought some before dh got home (as he would have stopped me ) 
i weighed myself today at work and now im 98kg so ive lost another lb this week (well half a kg which is about 1lb)so at lleast its something and at least im not putting on but its so frustrating when i know i should be lossing more
im just doing it on my own at the mo will wait and see how im doing after xmas and if its still so slow i think i will join ww or something like it 

hows things with you any how

ffh - well thats rubbish bout your bloods my gp is the same though they wont even do wee daft ones for us so were going to have to pay clinic £200 to get ours done though not tillive lost more weight


me - my target is 95kg at the mo (really i want to be about 85 but 95 doesnt seem so far so once i hit 95 i will bring my next target to 90 etc etc) i weighed myself today and im 98kg so only 3kg to go so ideally id like to achieve that before dec fingers crossed
on a happy note ths evening i bought a digital slr camera   m im so chuffed i cannot wait to play with it igot it cause im doing my friends wedding photos for her well that and i love photography got it from asda it was a steal was 345 i got it for 173 how good is that it was a deleted line and the battery was missing so they reduced it even more than normal so ive got a battery coming that i got online so fingers crossed its here tomorrow and i can take nice pics of the fireworks 

hope everyone is ok hugs


----------



## hbrodie

FFH - that is poo about your gp surgery   I'm sorry it wasn't better news. I know what u mean about the secretaries though, ours are lovely but I used to be at a surgery where even the staff were scared of them   eek! Just a thought; at our surgery, if the GP won;t do certain tests free of charge, we ring the lab and get a price per test. then we let the patient know how much it will be for the tests if we were to do them at the surgery - they just get billed by the laboratory. I wonder if you enquired about this (ring your local hospital and ask for 'path lab' and you'll get connected   they'll be able to help you with costs and how to pay) I just wonder if it'd be cheaper to do thaty than your clinic?

bubbs - Glad I was of some help. I need it now   was so good all week but stayed the same, no loss   I admit I even said in front of everyone at class tonight that I was well and truly pi**ed off   cos I have given it 110%   but, I feel determined to do it.....just like I was this week.....plus, af is due in about 6-7 days so I wonder if that did it   damn af!


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - hey sweetie i left u a wee note on ** though after writing it i realised i wasnt being very helpful thats crap that you gave 110% and nothing hopefully its just bloatedness from your af coming fingers and toes crossed for ya hopefully next week will be better for the both of us babes


----------



## hbrodie

thanks bubbs.


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

How is everyone?? 

FFH... Spoken to your GP yet?? 

Bubble and Hbrodie.. PM your ** details. I will try and find you.  

AFM had all the bloods done, went to a GUM clinic in the end. Now waiting for the results. Said goodbye to my sister today, she is moving to New Zealand for a year next week. So feeling a bit sad she wont be here!! Even though we live an hour away from eachother, I know she is there.. You know? 

Oh and I have given up on ttc natually.. Cant be bothered with my clearblue monitor anymore!!! I'll focus on the IVF.

Love to all
Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girlies

skybreeze - I gave up on ovulation tests ages ago!!! They didn't work half the time even though consultant insisted I was ovulating!!!!  I think if it's going to happen naturally it's just as likely to happen without them to be honest.  GP won't do blood tests, but it was worth asking.  Well done for getting your bloods done, were you having to get extra checks done from last time or just repeat ones?

Bubbs - sounds like you got a bargain on the camera.  I'd love a digital SLR, normal digital cameras get on my nerves because with the time delay on them the moment has passed by the time it captures the image! I'm sure you'll have lots of fun using it. Chin up about the weight loss, at least you have lost a bit, and you haven't put anything on!!!! I'm sure you'll get there.  Have you thought about doing Slimming world?  My friend lost 3 stone on that and she seems to eat constantly!!!

Brodie - Thanks for the advice re blood tests. I'll probably just get them done at the clinic now, I can't be doing with the hastle for the sake of a few pounds, but thanks for the idea anyway.  Sorry you're diet not going well, but I'm sure evil AF has something to do with it.  And as with Bubbs at least you haven't put anything on.


Probably won't be able to post again until after the weekend as we're away, have a lovely weekend everyone and enjoy bonfire night!  

Faithful x


----------



## hbrodie

natalie - I shall pm you my ** details   I have never used the ovulation monitors, wasn't sure how effective they'd be   well, when I gave up ttc naturally and focussed on the ICSI we fell pg with emily   sooooooo, maybe........ 

ffh - where r u going?

bubbs - what u up to?


----------



## bubblicous

evening all

im watching ps i love you at the mo it makes me   everytime and gerrard butler well tweet twoo that all i can say hes a hunk and to think hes from the same town as me i didnt know they made things that pretty here  



skybreeze - i sent you a wee pm there honey hows things with you 

hbrodie - did you do anything for bonfire night

ffh - where are you going for the weekend you lucky lady 

as for me well my neighbour had fireworks so we joined them we were going to go into the town as they were having a huge display but i wasnt feeling well so we just watched in the garden and now im tucked up in bed with gerrard butler on the tv and the laptop on my knee
hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubb - I hope u r feeling better?

I am a bit miffed. can I have a rant?

got home last night, DH welcomed me with 'you'll never guess who's pregnant!?' my shoulders visably dropped 'who?' I dully said...turns out his ex-dw sister is pg. she is 21, with her longt erm boyf, living together (so stable   ) but they weren't trying and they r totally shocked. 6 weeks. edd june. Thing is, it was her 21st and dh ex dw 30th joint party a couple of weeks ago and she was plastered (seen pics on **) 
How come she wasn't even trying, got pg, and got plastered and still gets to have a healthy pg! ? I try so hard to get pg....as we all do here on FFs.....we managed it with squiggle I did everything good and careful and we lost him/her    it is not fair. I am not wishing a mc on her at all....please don;t think that (reading back it may look like that is what I am saying   I'm not) I just think it is mean and cruel that we try so hard and do everything right but then we have the IF and/or the mc    
I am feeling


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie -                            
its so bloody wrong so it is babes so bloody wrong i dont b;ame you for the rant i  know how you feel 
have lots of hugs from me and hopefully one day it will be our turn again and hopefully that day is soon 


xxx


----------



## hbrodie

thanks bubbs.
Thing is, dh was not meant to tell me.....he was not meant to know, his dd blurted it out yesterday and his ex dw said to keep it quiet....I'd be yelling it from the rooftops! 
I am due af next week (wed) and   af won;t come


----------



## bubblicous

that your af doesnt turn up mines due on monday no point in wishing she doesnt come cause she'll be here with bells on no doubt


----------



## hbrodie

to us both


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hey Brodie - just spotted your post on the other thread

Congratulations!!! You must be over the moon. I couldn't believe it when I saw your post so I can't imagine how you must be feeling!!!

Lots of love

Faithful x


----------



## hbrodie

thanks ffh    am totally gobsmacked. we r thinking dh needs another sperm test   not sure the other 3 he has had can be right!


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

whats going on what exciting news is there omg im excited and i dont even know what it is


----------



## Just_me

Hi ya

Not posted on here for a little while.... in the middle of another FET.....

I can hear my DH on the phone to his sister.... she's only bloom'in pregnant again! aarrrgggghhhh....

Hey ho... onwards and upwards! At present Im not upset.... Im sure it will kick in in a minute!
Just_me


----------



## Skybreeze

*OMG!!!!!!!!!* Hbrodie!!! Wow, I am soooo pleased for you     

Huge congratz sweetie... I know how scary it must be but enjoy it hun!!!

Yey!! We have a lovely BFP on this thread, hopefully one of many!!  

Just_me...    We always get calls like that!!!  Hang in there sweet.

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

helen - massive congrats to you and dh              woohoooo im so chuffed for you stick in lo   huge congrats again xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

thanks all    

just me - pants. that is how it feels when another bfp is announced from a family/friend member. I am so sorry to have added to the bfp announcements for you   I shall send you    for a bfp hun     I was so upset last week cos my dh ex dw informed us her sister was pg (still following?  ) I   for a whole evening and then moped about for, like, a week. it never gets easier....we just kinda learn and practice how to put on a brave face. here, though, you don;t need to be brave....tell us what u feeling, we wonl;t judge


----------



## Just_me

hbrodie... dont be silly!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    I like hearing announcements on FF! I was a bit sickened as my sis-inlaw had it all planned out... one baby born last year, and then the plan was to be pregnant by the time she returned to work this year... which has happened exactly!! Some people can plan things like clockwork!! others struggle!

Anyway....... currently doing another FET, having to take Viagra every day!! Its horrible stuff!! The first day I got a huge headache... last night felt like poo and went to bed early after throwing up!! Only 8 more days/doses left!! Going to take tonights quite late to see if I can sleep through the side effects.

Just_me x


----------



## hbrodie

so, viagra is not having the effects on you that it is designed to have on blokes then  
seriously though, I am so sorry you are feeling so poo with the tablets   kinda adding insult to injury eh


----------



## Just_me

thanks hbrodie  

Im feeling much better today, the meds are making me feel very emotional, however now have a handle on the evil viagra... Im taking it late in the evening, so that I can sleep through the side effects!!

Jm x


----------



## Annabell

Hbrodie - congrats hun!!!!!!! Soooo very pleased for you!!!! D'ya know how far along you are?

hi everyone else - hope all's well - I've been having a nightmare with work being full on and m-i-l still staying so have had no time to post...hopefully things will be back to normal this time next week though!

catch up properly soon - happy weekends all

annabell x


----------



## whippet

Hbrodie congrats honey well done  

whippet x


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

How are you all?


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - how are you feeling babes 

skybreeze - hows things with you  

annabel - you poor thing mil staying with you i dont envy u at all  

just me - pants about the viagra side effects good though that you can take it at night and sleep through the effects thats what i used to do with clomid as i was a nightmare on it if i took it in the morning 

ffh - hows things with you 

well as for me 

not been on much this week as ive been doing a few extra hours at work and on top of that ive not been sleeping to good so been trying to rest when ive been getting in from work dont know whats wrong with me im shattered but cant sleep and when i do sleep its just for a few hours then im awake not to good
also not been feeling myself the past few days think it has a bit to do with the sleeping 
went out with dh and the girls today to see the xmas light get switched on in town was nice i liked the fireworks so did the girls dh just moaned about the cold typical man   didnt understand why i wanted to see someone flick a switch   tbh i just wanted to get out the house 

hoping to sleep a bit better tonight fingers crossed

hugs to everyone


----------



## missyb

hi ladies,

i always keep an eye on you guys to see whats what. YAAYYYYY!!!! hbrodie fab news on your bfp!!!!!!

hi bubs and skybreeze and ffh. hope that you are all well.


Amanda x


----------



## bubblicous

hey amanda - hows things with u and your lovely bump not long to go


----------



## hbrodie

hi all!
thanks for the congrats everyone    

sorry for being awol., we had a huge storm on friday and the phone and net went down and just came back tonight!   dh and I are arguing over the laptop and who gets to sort theit emails, FF and ** stuff 1st.....I won!   but he is now lingering so sorry for no personals.....

love to you all. xxx


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - omg how bad must the storm have been to have knocked out the phone and internet hows things with you 

my eldest wee girl isnt to well today i wasnt best pleased with the school she was fine this morning then she said she started to be sick at about 11 she also started to have bum sick too and had a little accident in her pants (poor wee lamb) so they phoned my work at 1.10pm but i had already left for the day then they claim they phoned the house phone but got no answer (which could be true as i would have been coming home from work ) then they left it at that on her emergency contact list she has
my work, my house, my mobile
dh work, dh mobile
my mums house, my mum mob
my cousin's house, my cousins mob

yet they only phoned my work and the house and got no answer surely they should have phoned the rest of the list 
they left her sitting outside the school office till 3pm throwing up having bum sick and burning up and worst of all the poor wee thing had no pants on 

shes still not right weve just had her at emergency dr as they think she has a uti he gave her a injection to stop the sickness poor wee sausgae looks like a burst balloon
im thinking on writing a letter tot he school as im not to happy 
what do you all think

how is everyone else


----------



## Just_me

bubb... thats aweful! Definately write a letter poor little thing. how undignified! xx


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - I would def write a letter. they should have used all the emerg contacts and certainly given her more dignity than that...surely all schools have spare clothing? My old school did, pants and socks included


----------



## missyb

hi bubs... me and bump (balloon!!) are good... almost 36weeks now and i have only 3 m0re sleeeps till i finish work for mat leave!!
so sorry your little one has been poorly... i agree with the girls, i would write to the school. hope she feels better soon.


Amanda xx


----------



## hbrodie

woooohohoooooooo! end of work! wow, what a fab feeling eh   you think they'll send you off in style?


----------



## hbrodie

just me - how is your dd now?


----------



## bubblicous

hey all

just a quick post from me im shattered eldest dd went back to school today with a letter so wondering how long it will take them to reply to me 

how is everyone


----------



## Just_me

Bubb.. glad you wrote the letter!!

Hi Everyone else!

Had quite a good day today really, had a progress scan. Well I pushed for it really to check that my lining was responding well to the meds. and it is Im pleased to say. Im on day 9 and its already 8.3mm... which last FET, it took 3 weeks to get to, so Im quite pleased the Viagra is doing its job!
That hurdle is almost over, just the thawing of the embies yet and the transfer to agonise over now!

Just_me x


----------



## bubblicous

just me - thats great fingers crossed evrything else goes as well


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - keep us posted about the letter  

just me - wonderful news


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

omg my poor dd i now know how she felt i got the tummy bug and omg it was hell im now even more angry at the school as all i have wanted since thu lunch time is my bed so poor wee thing having to sit there in the school feeling like that

both me and dh had it dh got sent home thu morning from work and i got sent home early thu afternoon dear god it was bad im still shattered


we all went today to see new moon i only watched the firt twilight film on friday night and i have to say im surprised at how much i liked them both so looking forward to the next one but need to wait a whole year for that 

so how is everyone else

were just hoping youngest dd doesnt get bug she was complaining of a sore head when she went to bed tonight but fingers crossed thats it though im starting to wonder as she was rather warm too   poor wee lamb hope she doesnt get it 

well everyone you are all very quiet need to be more chatty

hugs to all


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - I wondered if u were ok, been quiet online      I hope you are all recovering well and that youngest DD stays clear of illness


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - i felt so bad it was horrible just waitnig on charys getting it now hoping she's missed it hows things with u how you feeling will you have a wee scan soon


----------



## hbrodie

is she still ok? avoided the bug?

I have just removed 43 baby ticks from my cats' ears and nose!!!! no word of a lie!!!! he came in covered in white things. I wrapped him in a towel and gradually removed them one by one over about 30mins! omg, I was totally freaked out- I hate ticks!


----------



## bubblicous

so far so good she seems to be ok omg thats horrid i dont think i could have done that


----------



## hbrodie

is everyone ok? very quiet................


----------



## whippet

Hi guys sorry really quiet just impatiently waiting scan on sunday, since losing the twin I am really anxious. Will be 16 weeks by sunday so hoping if everything still ok that we might start to settle a bit and think about going back to work. Cant believe how hard our loss has been and I know we are so lucky to hopefully still have 1 wee fighter i there. Hope everyone doing ok

whippet x


----------



## Just_me

whippet... so sorry to read that you have lost 1 twin xxxx

Bubs.. I saw New Moon last night. Quite enjoyed it, although it was a bit cheesier than the first. The whole audience laughed when Jacob took his shirt off.. cheesy... although he was really buff... so not complaining!! To take my mind off of my first IVF, i got sucked into reading all twilight books. Got really obsessed... quite easy books to get into..

AFM... Ive got my time for my FET tomorrow... 11.30am... a little nervous... think I might go for a bath to take my mind off of it.

Just_me x


----------



## hbrodie

just me -      good luck for today hun. I end my coffee break at 1130 so shall have a quiet moment thinking of you b4 I get back to work  

whippett - you getting a scan on a sunday! oooh, lovely. much more laid back than a mid week one - although I guess you'll not be thinking about that eh. I am so sorry to read you have lost a twin hun    sending     your other LO is ok. not long til you'l, start to feel 'popping' movements and they r soooo reassuring


----------



## Annabell

Hey girls - sorry to have been so quiet - have been submerged under huge pile of work and mil staying for far too long - but all back to normal now, and I only have 2 more weeks to work before having a 2 week break over Christmas - hurray!

Hbrodie - how are you hon? I hope everything is going well! - do you have any morning sickness?

Just me -  how did it go today? Fingers, toes and everything apart from legs crossed for you       

Whippett - good luck with your scan on Sunday - will be sending you    

Bubbs - have you heard back from the school yet - I think the way they treated your little girl was shocking.

How is everyone else?
AFM -no news really - waiting on DH's SA results and now pretty much resigned that we're going to end up having tx in the New year as things really don't seem as if they will happen naturally...have been trying (really trying!) for over a year now with absolutely nothing to show for it. Hey ho - going to enjoy Christmas first.
Love to all x


----------



## Just_me

Hi all,

Annabell... thanks for asking! Yeah it went really well last week. The transfer was smooth (last time it wasn't and really hurt) this time it was text book. So fingers crossed that this time it works!! They defrosted 2 embies.. one 8 cell and one 6 cell. the six cell stayed 6 cells... the 8 cell dropped down to 4 cells.... but was still classed as viable as they can lose up to 50% of cells. So both were transfered.

The other night DH and I were laying in bed talking about the transfer..... we started saying "what on earth are we doing? we could have such good holidays with just one child.... if we have twins it going to be a real struggle"!!! Too late now!! However, im kinda thinking that that is quite a good frame of mind for us to be in. Its a real turnaround, maybe we are just protecting ourselves incase it doesn't work for us.

Feeling a little twingey today and yesterday... however don't want to read into it too much as Ive been here before!!!

Got to get in the right frame of mind at the weekend, DH's twin sister is having her 1 year old son christened. She's also about 14 weeks pregnant with child number 2..... it was all planned down to the day... grrrr

Just_me xx


----------



## whippet

Thanks guys, scan went well all as it should be with baby thank god.

Just-me glad et went well when is the dreaded test date? Good luck x

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

just me - glad to read all went well at ET hun   

whippett - great news on your scan being ok   

yup, I have MS, well all day sickness actually   but still have an odd smile on my face


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Lovely ladies!

Hbrodie... Poor thing having morning sickness   I remember that all to well, I couldnt eat a thing.. Just thinking about it made me sick... I lost a stone while pregnant!! Best 'diet' ever lol! Have you arranged a scan or are you waiting for your 12weeks? 

Whippet.. So glad baby is doing well  

Just me.. Good luck with your 2ww!!! 

Annabelle... Good luck wit DH results, Hopefull you wont need tx in the new year!! 

Bubble.. Well done on become a board assistant!!  

AFM.... I got my drugs through for IVF#4 on Saturday.   Oh joy... I start the pill with next AF.. I got a peak on my CBM this morning, gonna give it one last attemped! Got to be worth a try. All being well I start DR on the 2nd of January... EC arouns the 20th. 

Love to all!!!!

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hbrodie

ooooh, wonderful! come on AF!!!! then OCP can start then this one will bring a sticky BFP


----------



## Skybreeze

I really hope so hun, I can only pray!!


----------



## hbrodie




----------



## Skybreeze

Soooooo quite here!!

How are all you lovely ladies??
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hbrodie

yes it is very quiet

WAKE UP LOVELY LADIES!!!!! R U OK??


----------



## bubblicous

hey all 


skybreeze - thanks babes bring on ur af then and ive got everything crossed you get a sticky bfp this time

hbrodie - u poor thing morning sickness lovely i agree with sky breeze though it was the best diet ever i had it with both my girls and came out of both pregnancies lighter than when i went in it was fab good sign though lots of morning sicknees but you know that 

as for me well im just waiting on af as normal she was due yesterday but obviosly has decided to be late this month typical the month i needed her on time she comes late fingers crossed she comes tonight or tomorrow as i dont fancy being hormaonal with fulkl af when my mil is staying and she arrives on thu
ive got ban heart burn just now must have been the homemade burgers they were yummy but not sure they were worth this heartburn

ohh and i won £100 on the radio this eveing so thats me got an extra £100 for xmas shopping this weekend yipppeeee

hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

well done on your winnings! what did u have to do? oooh, lucky lady! I love home made burgers too. I have them in a bun with mayo, ketchup, leetuce, tom and cucumber plus if I have any a slice of gherkin


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - i had opt answer genral knowledge questions i was 2nd in the quee so i had to wait for the girl before me to get one wrong and she did the burgers were yummy i had mine on a bun with cheese tomato sauce and mayo and an onion ring it was so so yummy


----------



## hbrodie

yay for the girl getting it wrong!!!!

how is everyone?


----------



## Annabell

Hi all - 

it is a bit quiet on here isn't it? But I've now finished work for the week and intend to chat away!!

Natalie - really exciting news about your IVF -     to you that this is the one    

Hbrodie - all day sickness - ewchh - I had that with DS and it was horrible - I had to eat oat biscuits every half an hour to keep it under control!! Got some very odd looks in long meetings!

Bubbs - £100 - cool - you bright person you - what will u spend it on?

AFM, we've had DH's SA results today and they are poo for want of a better word. Count is only 7%, motility only 15% and normal forms a measley 1% the summary encouragingly says '. On reflection I think poo is an understatement...  The report goes on  to say that the sperm have multiple structural defects including small mixed heads and short tails. Looks like ICSI for us.  

We weren't expecting great news but I don't think SA results get much worse and am feeling a bit shell shocked   - oh well Gavin and Stacey on later, no doubt they'll get pg this week...Sorry have ranted a bit, promise to cheer up soon.

Love to all x


----------



## Annabell

Only Me - how are you hon?       to you.

And I forgot to say that AF has arrived today  - day 22 what's that about?  ^


----------



## hbrodie

annabell -   for the unexpectedly poo SA result. when dh got his it was a big kick in the gut for us both (obviously him more than me   ) so I can understand what u must be feeling. when do u see your cons next?
and   to AF showing early


----------



## Annabell

Hi hbrodie

it wasn't that unexpected to be honest - it was always MF - makes me realise what a little miracle DS is!
It's just somehow much worse when you see it in black and white - and 99% abnormal forms plus a low count seems pretty bleak....Planning to go see the cons in Jan - I'm building up the energy to ring...maybe on Monday when i've had a bit more time to get my head round it...

xx


----------



## Just_me

Hi ya, thought I'd quicky report in.... It was otd on Friday.... My fet cycle resulted in a bfn again 
got appointment with consultant booked at end of December, but to be honest, run out of money And inclination to carry on the assisted conception route. Thinking about just letting nature take her course. Even thinking of going on the pill to completely take my mind off of ttc... My shock my body... What do you think

Anyway sorry about the me post, but a bit sad and confused at the mo. 
Xxxx just_me xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

just me - oh hun


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Not 100% sure i have the right thread here  But here goes anyway.... Missyb news this way.. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222322.msg3481074#msg3481074

Sam xXx


----------



## hbrodie

thanks hun


----------



## Skybreeze

I wish all you lovely ladies the very best for 2010!! Have a lovely Christmas
Lots of love
Natalie xxx​


----------



## whippet

Merry Christmas everyone hope santa is good to you all, you deserve it.

whippet x


----------



## bubblicous

hey all

how are we everyone is so quiet on here recently

skybreeze - hows things babes hope you had a nice xmas

hbrodie - hows the morning sickness hope its not to bad did u have a fab xmas

just me -     how r u babes 

annabell -   did u ring the cons when u going to see them  


well as for me flaming heck ive had a fair time of it recently

i got a kidney infection and was in bed for a week it was hell though i did loose 6lbs so not all bad and just as i was getting over that i got a chest infection so this has to have been my sickest dec on record 
was at gp on wed he gave me yet more anti b (this is the 2nd lot of my chest 3rd lot in total if you include kidney inf) and an inhaler ive alos had steriods feel like im falling apart  
i managed to make xmas dinner still feeling pretty weak though dh an i took the girls to cinema today to see the chipmunks (worst 2 hours of my life but the girls loved it dh looked like he just wanted to die it was so bad   )
im hoping to take the girls out in the snow tomorrow though i know its not the best idea seen as how im still ill but im dying to get out sledging with them and im scared the snow is gonna be gone by the time im better 
im off work till wednesday then only in 2 days and off for 4 so thats not to bad

i know im going on a bit but got lots to say sorry    

dh and i were discussing things today we have our fert ass with the private clinic end of jan and our app with the cons (same one we saw on nhs) first week in feb so were starting everything off int he new year and praying to be doing tx around april 
well this evening i was chatting to dh saying how this time next year i will have a huge pregant belly (decided to have a pma) out tx will work and 2010 will bring us a hugs shiny bfp and 2011 we will get a gorg baby i just know it i have a feeling that this is our time now fingers and toes crossed for me think dh thinks im losing my mind a little but pma will help me i know it will

santa brought me a wii fit so once im fit again i will be on it i did 20 mins today but had to take my inhaler so decided it wasnt the best idea with my chest they way it is at the mo but im looking forward to using it more and more over the next month or so as i got a huge kick start with the weight i lost being sick so i wanna keep it off and get more off and i can proudly say i know fit in my jeans that i bought to slim into (decided it would be good for me to buy a pair of jeans a size smaller than what i wear kept them in the cupboard and brought them out xmas eve and they now fit perfect, couldnt fasten them when i first bought them so im chuffed to bits and wanna keep going)

ok so enough gabbing from me 

hugs to everyone xxxxx  lurv lesleyanne and her pma


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - sorry u have been so poorly!   the weight loss is a great side effect though eh   I have still got MS but am chuffed at my weight loss at the same time   
I love your PMA, and yes - 2010 will bring you a huge sticky bfp and you will have a bump for xmas next year       

how is everyone else?


----------



## Annabell

Belated Merry Christmas All!!

Bubbs so sorry you've been so poorly - you make sure you're properly better before you brave the snow -there's meant to be more coming so no don't rush and make yourself poorly again! We've all had lurgy over Crimbo and but nothing like what u've been through - just a bit of snot really - sorry tmi!! I spent most of Christmas day in bed and lil man has been poorly for a fortnight...but I think we're getting better now! Just as well as we're hoping to be busy catching up with friends this week.

Hbrodie - how are you hun? Not too sicky I hope? how's your Christmas?

We are back at home today having spent 5 days with my parents (quiet, lots of food, fighting over the remote control) - although I'm glad we were there, as if we'd been at home there would have been no Christmas dinner as I was too poorly to cook! We have all of this week off to do nice things before going back to work on 4th...we have cons appt on 18th Jan - not really looking forward to all that - so not thinking about it til next week...

Xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

annabell - I hope you are better now? it is always a right kick in the teeth to be ill at xmas   good luck at your cons apt hun


----------



## Annabell

Thanks  hun - I'm much better today but DS is still under the weather - he's had a slight temp all day and still has a runny nose, but I think it's teething related now...!

DH has started it now though..but he's still well enough to be out on the tiles tonight - I fear for the few little swimmers he has, as I think they'll get finished off tonite...


----------



## hbrodie

happy new year to you all
here's hoping 2010 bring all you ever wish for   

I am offline (today I am at work so using work PC) cos my laptop died this week. mil gunna try and fix it monday


----------



## Piriam

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## hbrodie

to you too piriam - and to all. xxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

happy new year everyone

hoping to see a few new year bfp on this thread            

well i never left the house yesterday how lazy is that think im gonna go for a walk this afternoon get some fresh air about me im back to work on tuesday kids back at school on wednesday so everything will be back to normal by then   now looking forward to fert ass at end of month and app with cons start of feb     she says i can be an egg donor


hug to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - it is good to have a lazy day sometimes    the month will go quicly. jan normally does


----------



## bubblicous

ok ladies am i going nuts



soz im not doing personnals just now i promise i will do later but i really need some help advice and a hug dear god i think ive lost my mind

i will try not to drag this on please bare with me im kinda worried

basically my cycle is bang on every 28 days (only been late twice in the past 5 years) the week before af i get kinda tender (.)(.) become a v moody moo and then just before af i get extreme bad cramp (always been very bad)

so my af was due on saturday the 2nd jan and it didnt show no biggy i thought then i realised i hadnt had any af symptoms but i was still thinking no big deal 
then on monday my (.)(.) felt like they were going to come off they were so sore nipples and all soz and have been like that on and off since then 
i had lots of cm it ranges from thick to thin tmi i know soz  and im very tired struggling to stay awake after 8pm and wanting to nap durring the day (though i did just think this was cause id been being lazy)

so yesterday at work i did a test 2pm a first response and it was negative so i though ok im not pregant but this is the daft part a huge part of me is like im 70% sure i am pregant 

with my 2nd and then my miscarriage i knew before i tested that i was pregnant i had a feeling inside and i have this wee niggly feeling just now but i think im going mad


has anyone else used a first respose test got a negative and actually then found out they were pregnant


im really starting to think im loosing my mind af still hasnt appeared now 5 days late shes showing no signs im knackered emotional and my (.)(.) are still killing me 

im petrified im having a phantom pregancy or something and that if i go to the dr shes gonna send me to the funny farm  

any help woule be great 


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Bubble...   I would go and get a digital and do it first thing tomorrow... Good luck sweetie xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - I second skybreeze hun. my dh ex-dw  is pg and did a 1st response test which said negative but then she did a clearblue and it was positive - she was also 5 days late!   and TBH I have hear of similar things about 1st response


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

thanks so much for not telling me im completely    

ive used first response before and found it ok was just at asda and resisted buying another test but thinnk if af still isnt here by tomorrow i will get a cb digital and do it fri morning


----------



## Annabell

Bubbs you're completely not     - in fact I think to have only done one test means that you're a complete hero with amazing self-control.     to you hon.

I had a bit of s*** start to the New Year - a lovely text from my mil about 11.30 pm on NYE saying that she hopes 2010 will bring me a daughter!!!! This from the woman who has been told in no  uncertain terms that YES we'd love another child, and YES we're trying, and YES we have a fertililty problem, so back off! And does she....? No, because SHE wants a grand-daughter   . It's all I needed to be reminded about that on NYE when I'm actually trying to forget all about it and enjoy myself with a few drinks for once! 

Sorry   rant over - hope everyone else had a better start xxx


----------



## hbrodie

oh annabell - what a poo thing to have sent you! what did dh say about it?


----------



## bubblicous

thanks annabell i know im doing good only to have done one truth be told though i dont want to do another one as im scared of the answer (either way that is )


----------



## hbrodie

any news bubs?

nightmare today!
dh decided to drive me to work but we had to take emily too cos PIL fast asleep in the annexe. no snow here just cold. got to about 10min from work (main rod way, normally go the back way down country lanes) and the heavens opened, massive hail storm then snow - huge snowflakes! I told dh to turn round cos if he got me to work he wouldn't get home again so we stopped and skidded across the road    eek! turned round ok but got stuck, wheels spinning and then 4 mechanics came to push us (we were by a garage) got going and managed about a mile then a downward hill....oh no!    as soon as dh even tapped the breaks the back end of the car went from under us and we slid slowly all over the road, finally resting up a huge granite curb on a grassy bank   dh checked all ok with the car, amily laughing her head off in the back   we slowly guided the car into a carpark nearby and left a note through the door of the shop owner to ssay we will collect it when the weather has cleared. rang my friend (feloow FFer AJO) and her dh rescued us in his 4x4 and drove us home. it took 90min to do 15min journey   gave him a coffeeand off he went. dh is going to valwt their car for free as a thank you. 
however, I rang work through all of this to tell rthem I could not get in (my surgery is in a valley) the roads were not gritted    even the A30 which is a major road here   and all they could say was 'well, you have a full clinic!'   um, what am I meant to do> walk? I could do if I weren't pregnant but I am not risking slipping over on a 2mile hike down slippery valley side roads! and then how would I get home? I'd be stranded there    so |I told them I'd be off today and in tomorrow all being well. they just bug me, they said that even though I have no car (still abandoned) I would be ale to find someone to drive me in.....maybe I can but they should really put me 1st rather than the flippin clinics, they r only flu clinics for goodness sake, not life and death surgery!


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - ong u have had a fun morn i cant believe your work though how bad is that ur clinic can wait u come first espec with ur precious cargo glad u all got home same




update from me well thid morning when i got to work went to the loo and ive started spotting its brown/red tmi soz and very light but i do have bad cramp as to now its not even been enough to fill 1/4 of a pad but enough to wear a pad so me thinks this may be my af and my intuition is just totally off 
(.)(.) are still killing me but i will survive i just feel like a right idiot getting dh hopes up and coming on here saying i think i might be


xxxxx


----------



## hbrodie

bubs -   so sorry hun. really hoped it would be a bfp for you


----------



## Annabell

Bubbs hon you are so not an idiot - it's only natural to keep hoping for the best    

I'd  managed to convince myself that I was pg despite having had my AF on 1st Jan - it was so early, and so light that I was sure it must be a breakthrough bleed - it's not and I really am   - how many other people do you know who still hope for the best nearly a week after AF has arrived? I'm sure MIL's comments were making me a little crazy - DH went mad when he heard and nearly phoned her up to tell her off - luckily they live abroad so don't have to see them / speak that often, so had chance to calm down before speaking to her. 

Hbrodie - you did the right thing hon not trying to get to work for a second time! Sounds like u had a v scary time. My morning was spend mopping up pooey nappy water - had the nappies in the washing machine, which promptly flooded the kitchen as it tried to pump out - turned out the outlet pipe was frozen solid - and despite my best efforts and loads of boiling water it still is!! The house smelt like a sewer for ages -   So no washing for me til things warm up a bit - unless I take a trip to the launderette


----------



## hbrodie

eeeew anabell! we have reusables too and I do 1 load per week (normally, unless loads of pooey nappies   ) and it would be dreadful if our machine flooded with pooey nappy water! I hope nothing got damaged and the smell is gone


----------



## Annabell

Hbrodie - no nothing got damaged, the smell is gone thanks to loads of bleach, and I defrosted the pipes and insulated them (with carrier bag fulls of shredded paper) so all is well again...will have to sort something proper out when the weather finally warms up. Is it still bad with you?
We still have snow on the ground, but it seems to be melting a bit now, although I think more snow is due tonight.

Bubbs - how are you hon? Was is A/F in the end?


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

pretty sure it was af but just a very light af cramps were so bad   but tmi didnt loose too much blood been spotting all day yest and today 


annabell - hows the pipe has it thawed this weather is a bit of a pain in the neck eh we cant have our heating on the same time as washing machine (long story) so weve a huge pile of washing as im not willing to turn the heating off dh manages to do 2 loads yesterday and one today god love him but theres still a good lot to do i may do one tomorrow 

hbrodie - hows u feeling now has the ms stopped yet 

well as for me ive been spotting on and off all day today and yest though not to much today my (.)(.) are still sore which is a little weird but im ok 
i put back my appointement with the gcrm till the end of feb which means i have 7 weeks to loose more weight gonna kick ass on my wii fit me thinks also starting the kellogs diet tomorrow give me a bit more of a kick so hopefully that will work and im going to keep a food diary apparently that helps so i have a plan and im going to stick to it yay me 

hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - your weight loss is great so far hun, you can do it!!!!    MS is now just 1st thing, one episode of throwing up seems to pass it for me   just got tiredness all the time now  

anabell - glad all sorted with the smells etc  

have just booked my next shiatsu massage for 26th jan when I'lll be 14.5 weeks. have not had any since before we got this BFP....looking forward to a pampewring and relaxing hour where I can drift off into undisturbed sleep


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie  that good about the old ms shame about the tiredness though it all in a good cause

annabelle - hows things with you 

well im not so great today i feel very nauseous all the flaming time its dementing me eating seems to help it so ive had both my bowls of crunchy nut and lots of fruit (.)(.) still feel like they may fall off witht he pain im actually thinking on going to see gp about it as im now on cd 5 me thinks my spotting has stopped had alittle last night but nothing today so that was 1 day with a bit of spotting red and brown and 2/3 days of light brown spotting on and off so af is away why do my boobs still  hurt normally my (.)(.) only hurt a little the week before af but this pain has been here for over a week now and it hurst when i walk when i lie when im sitting all the flipping time and now im worried its maybe something alittle more sinister 

well i best go im off to the dentist  and will domy wii fit when i get home though i have to say i look brill doing it holding my (.)(.)   (have to hold them or they hurt even more)

hugs to all xxx


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - ouch! painful boobies! hope all ok at the dentist


----------



## Annabell

Bubbs - did you ever do a second test? sounds like you haven't had a proper A/F at all...what are they normally like? 

Hbrodie - tiredness - poo! When I was pg with DS I think I went to bed at 8pm every night for the entire 9 months!! Sleep rules!

I can't believe it we've had more snow today and DS's nursery is closed this afternoon - so I had to finish work early for the second Weds in a row!! Not that I'm complaining mind you.

Love to all x


----------



## bubblicous

annabell - no never did a 2nd test as the spotting started normally my af arrives on day 28 first 2 days its heavy red blood then next day much lighter and last day spotting 


hbrodie - hows things with u, tiredness poor u not much fun at all 


as for me well ive had an alright day not been feeling sick at all today so dont know what that was all about yesterday (.)(.) are a little sore but not as bad so fingers crossed everything is going back to normal 
im just making stew and veg for dinner crunchy nut diet is going good not been on wii today yet will do it after dinner me thinks im really tired though so dont thnk i will do long  early bed for me tonight


hugs for everyone


----------



## hbrodie

yeah, I love sleep!   

bubs - have you actually had an af then or just spotting hun?


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - i love sleep it would be my hobby if it wasnt for the girls they are both early birds   dont laugh at my dimness but im not really sure if ive had af or not it wasnt a normal af but there was a little blood and spotting over a couple of days i just assumed when it started it was af as it came with bad cramp but now im not so sure as its totally away and now all i have is lots of discharge (sorry tmi i know) it was alot lighter than normal but it was to late to be implantation listen to me harping on and over analysing things i was probably just having a very light af to me thats more likely than anything else


----------



## hbrodie

the body does odd things doesn't it. wouldn't it be nice to just have a normal 28 day, regular, medium flow AF    I have very light AF every 21-25 days and sometimes I could blink and miss it! other times I flood......I wonder what it is like to be 'normal'?


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Its been quite here lately, so how are we all?? How was your Christmases??
SO where is everyone with there tx? or pregnancy's *hbrodie*?

AFM, I had EC Saturday.. we got 16 lovely eggs, donated 8... Kept 8, and 5 fertilised.  ET is booked for tomorrow morning, unless we have some lovely strong ones and we will go a blasts. 

Take care
Natalie xxx

PS.. Have you all seen that the Charter memberships are back?! There cheaper then before, why not join up?!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

skybreeze -  thats fab new babes good luck for tomorrow and hope your recipent gets on well too 

hbrodie - hows ur lovely self

annabell  - hows things with you 


as for me well thats week 2 of my diet started and im happy to announce i lost 4lbs in week one woop woop so chuffed so fireing on with week 2 just having my 2nd bowl of crunchy nit then im hitting the wii fit


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - great loss in 1 week hun!  

skybreeze - wonderful crop of eggies! I shall keep my fingers crossed and say   for you and your recipient to have sticky BFPs from this crop   
I am good ta  

took emily to the park today - we were there 2 hours! and she has discovered a love for slides and swings that she had never had before! normally she kind of flits between things but 25min on a swing   unheard of


----------



## Annabell

Hi All - yes it is far too quiet on here - more chat needed!!

Skybreeze - will be thinking of you tomorrow morning for ET - how do you decide whether or not to go to Blastocyte? Does it depend on the quality of the embies? Much     to you for the next couple of weeks and beyond.

Bubbs - 4 lbs is loads - congrats hun! Don't hate me but I have the opposite prob and struggle not to lose weight - I also get more than my fair share of stomach bugs (and this hasn't improved with a toddler in the house! LOL!) and could do with an extra 14lbs or so - please could you send any more you loose me way? Gd luck with the crunchy nut though - does it get boring? The Wii sounds much more fun...

Hbrodie - 2 hours at the park sounds great - especially after all the snow, it's good to get back to normal isn't it? DS loves slides etc, but I can't remember the last time he went on one coz of the weather - must put that right later this week!

AFM - we had our cons appt this morning - nothing new really - as we suspected ICSI is the way forward - DH has to have another SA and I have to have tests for FSH and AMH (when A/f arrives next week) and then we're good to go - so hopefully will be starting IVF / ICSI in early March - OMG!! So, I'm now actually wishing the witch will hurry up and come early (she's due at the weekend) so that we can get moving. And I'm not joking I really do need to put some weight on as i'm currently under the recommended BMI for tx...


----------



## hbrodie

anabell - wonderful news that you can see the start of your tx journey coming ever closer. it is odd isn;t it how every month we bbeg for AF to not come but when tx is needed or tests need it we beg for it to come


----------



## Annabell

Hi All

where is everyone? Is everyone under the duvet coz it's grey and January? I know I'd like to be! Not sure I feel that wonderful about having to start treatment - I seem to swing from feeling very positive about it, to feeling v negative in the space of hours!! Yesterday I was really upbeat, today I've been down to the clinic for my blood tests and it dawned on me how invasive the whole thing is going to be!

Skybreeze - how are things going hon? i have everything crossed for you - when is OTD?

Bubbs - hope you are still enjoying the crunchy nut?

Hbrodie - how many weeks are you now - have you told everyone your news yet?

Love to all x


----------



## whippet

Hi guys, really sorry I have not been around much just so tired and busy making plans as decision now made that we are emigrating to Oz around September so lots and lots to do  . Having 2 weeks off the now to try and recharge the batteries so thats the first week almost in and still batteries feel flat ha need a good kick up the a###. 24 weeks tomorrow so nearly reached another milestone thank god.

Sky great news on the eggs well done you.

Hbrodie how are coming along blooming I am sure  

whippet x


----------



## bubblicous

hey all


annabell - did you have down the clinic do you have to have af when your getting amh tests done i have mone booked for end of feb but im not sure if i will have af then hmmmmmm

hbrodie - well mrs hows things going

skybreeze - how are you keeping babes i hope your little embies are bedding down nicely in there     enjoy your 2 weeks off recharge  

whippet - wow oz how much fun would that be bet you are a busy bee 

as for me im sick of the sight of crunchy nut grr but only a few more days to go i have to loose 3lb a week for the next 5 weeks to get me under a bmi of 30 so its do able  totally im really considering the cambridge diet but think i might wait a week or two see how i do on my own and then if nothing i may do it


----------



## hbrodie

whippet - oooh, Oz! do u have relatives there? 

skybreeze -    

bubbs - hi hun. r u doing the kellogs diet? 2 bowls of cereal each day for 2 weeks? I did it once and it really worked - hate the sight of flippin cereal now though and I wa salways hungry cos the amount they base it on is silly like 28g   

annabell - all ok here, I am 14 weeks sunday (scan dates confirmed, not changed ticker   ) I think your feelings are perfectly normal hun. it is a big thing and it is both exciting and scary


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - hey babes yip doing the kellogs diet its not to bad im not starving but im just sick of ceral but only 2 more days to go yay though i need to decided what to do after


----------



## hbrodie

oooh, when u have finished be careful cos I found I gained weight due to eating normal food again   just a pre warning hun


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - hmmm thats not to good   actaully i have a wee q for you thought you might know rather than going on the cambridge diet (it costs a fair wack and im thiniking cause of this its a last resort) so i have to loose 3lb a week from now till appointment so i was thinking what if i taylor made my own wee diet i was thinking on kinda doing this

8.15am breakfast - trying to keep it under 200 kals

11.30 - (norm my break at work) 2 oatcakes plain (thats about 98 kals)

1.44pm - lunch a nice sanwich under 350 kals

5.45 - my dinner  now i was thinking that 3 nights a week i would have no carbs for dinner so have chicken breasts with lots of veggies then the other 4 nights a week id have a little carbs 

trying to up my veg intake and lower the old potato and pasta intake 

what do you think is it likely to help 

plus been doing at least 30 mins per day on wii fit some days i do an hour just depends on what i have on that day 

so do you think this will work or should i look at the cambridge or even my works version of the slim fast plan 

grrrrrrr to myself i really should have been trying harder last year


----------



## hbrodie

sounds good to me hun. carbs are what hold the weight for me, maybe for you too. some people are fine eating carbs. I bloat big time!


----------



## bubblicous

where is everyone and how are we all


----------



## hbrodie

I am here, I am ok ta. how r u?


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - im not to bad took the girls out for lunch today made them walk 1.7 miles to get it though i had a big lunch   so having a very light dinner my friend had a little girl on wednesda and i went to see them on thursday going back tonight as shes still in hospital so im taking a box of malteasers and a bottle of diet coke and were going to have a good old chit chat nothing worse than a saturday night in hospital so going to make at least an hour and a half of it a little fun for her hoping that while im there dh will build my exercise bike but i wont hold my breath im off now to do a spot of clenaing have my mum and dad coming for dinner tomorrow night so need to make the place sparkle


----------



## hbrodie

oooh busy bee!
we have friends arriving in a mo for tea. we r having an indian when emily goes to bed at 6....will have tea at 7ish....playing scrabble after - we love scrabble!


----------



## bubblicous

sound like fun have you tried scrabble on ******** i love it its well fun though i loose track of time   last weekend i was up to nearly 1am playing didnt even notice the time at all   im having spagettii on toast for dinner try and counter act the huge fattening lunch


----------



## hbrodie

oooh, no I didn't know ** had scrabble! ooohh, I will have a look. I came second last night. my friend used all her letters in one go and got 50 bonus points on top of a 22 word score   so I had no hope really did I


----------



## bubblicous

wow thats alright for her eh pretty pants for you have fun with it on ** its fabby


----------



## PollyD

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I have just come off the 2ww bit as   arrived. I was feeling really lost and didn''t know where to come next, but Ive discovered you all here so thought I could join.

Just a little background. Had IUI on 11th Jan. I was Feeling really +ve as, I was really bloated before procedure and nurse at clinic was convinced I was already pregnant. She wasnt even going to go through with the procedure as she was so sure I was. Of course I was doing stupid tests that were all coming out +ve so it was obviously the Pregnal in my system. Anyway AF arrived on day 13!   A week on and Im feeling a little better, not bursting into floods of tears as often now. Just so frustrated as there are no major problems and it was all so positive, the nurse kept saying that everything was looking so good and my body was doing everything it should be. 
I have one more go on NHS but don't know what to do. Don't know if it would be any different next time and I don't know if I could go through all this again. I'd be a complete basket case.


----------



## bubblicous

hi polly - welcome to our lovely wee board soot that your af turned up sweetie are you going to do another lot of treatment im going for my fertility assesment at the end of the month so excited but scared too hoping to be an egg donor so fighting with my weight at the mo to get it down which has been hard today especailly as my af is on route i can tell as my appitete has shot through the roof (it alway does just before my af comes ) so trying hard not to eat or at least nibble on good things not so easy when all i want it crisps   looking forward to chatting with you more   xxx


----------



## PollyD

Hi

Weight is just a pain in the bum.  I lost a stone during the summer altho round Xmas I put half back on- so depressing as It will take me ages to get it off again. 
I went to slimming world, done the whole Weight watchers before and altho I lost weight, I never follow it strictly and end up doing my own version!!  

Unfortunately staravtion is the absolutely only way   I know its a pain as I absolutely love my grub, especially sweets. I enjoy walking and try to get out twice a day, no excuse now the evenings are getting brighter. Walking and absolutely no carbs is the way forward unfortunately. 

Havent decided anymore on the treatment. I am gonna leave it for a while. If I do, I'm gonna wait until summer hols. I didn;t tell anyone at work and I found it very stressful, especially this week after the disappointment.

Anyway. Good Luck. 
They used to tell us at Weight watchers to brush your teeth when you feel hungry!!   If that was the case i'd have mine brushed to stumps!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## hbrodie

polly - welcome hun! so sorry about your bfn   we r quite quiet here at the mo but bubs and I natter 4 england so you'll always find us here   Have you got time off work to come to terms with your bfn hun?


----------



## Annabell

Hi Girls long time no chat - it is a bit quiet on here isn't it? Where is everyone?

Welcome Polly - really sorry about your BFN hun     take it a day at a time honey - it will get easier. And good luck with the weight loss - it's something positive to concentrate on that's within your control, not like our bl**dy fertility  .

Hbrodie - we love scrabble too - haven't played it for ages though - I don't seem to have the energy in the evenings any more - wonder why that is?   Too busy doing the deed and fanatically researching IVF!!!

Bubbs- when is your a/f due hon? how is the diet going?

AFM - egg laying time is on me again - so we're at it like bored rabbits again - this may be the last go for a while though - as have IVF planning appointment on Thurs - and then hoping to start asap. Have been telling DH to make hay while the sun shines, as I'm sure one tx starts he won't be allowed within 10 foot of me  

Love to you all x


----------



## bubblicous

hey all

annabelle - good luck with tx my af is due tomorrow no doubt she will be here bright and breezy 

hbrodie - how are u feeling u getting big

polly - how are you 


afm - well did my 1.9 mile walk home today shaved 5 mins off my time so im chuffed the i walked charys to rainbows and jogged to my friends house my jogging club friend told me toda shes pregnant so yet another friend im so used to it now i actaully guessed last week she was but at the time she hadnt tested she was waiting a few days so she got a bfp on saturday this will be her 3rd and only her 2nd month of trying lucky for some 
jogging club tomorrow looking forward to it kinda i also have an appointment tomorrow with a laywer as dh wants to adopt the girls so were looking into that 

hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubs -   about your friend. it smacks when that happens doesn't it  

annabell - hi hun! good luck with tx!!! and you break from dtd


----------



## PollyD

Hi Girls
hbrodie, I didn't take any time off and as I said I only told one collegue but I'm frightened its all gonna catch up with me, I almost cried in front of my boss today so Im considering goin to see my doc about a week off. Its funny tho, my doc is very understanding and I know he will, but I feel I have to keep going to stay on top of things. I don't want to get depressed or something and if I was at home all day dwelling on it I might.

I think Im gonna get myself an early night and see how I feel in the morning.
It gives snow so please God it comes in buckets and ill be snowed in!! Some chance!

xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

polly - did it snow hun?


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing?


----------



## hbrodie

hi piriam hun.
am good ta, how r u?


----------



## Piriam

Hi hbrodie,

Glad things are good   

We're struggling but will get there


----------



## hbrodie

I read your posts on the other thread (christians) hun. thoughts r with you


----------



## Piriam

Thank you


----------



## bubblicous

piriam - my thoughts are with you and your dh


----------



## Piriam

Thanks bubblicous -  how are you?


----------



## bubblicous

piriam -   im not to bad sprained my ankle yesterday its still really sore today but its ok just annoyed as its put a hault on all my exercise for weight loss 

hbrodie - hows your lovely self

annabell - how are you 

i have a slight problem and im looking for some advice ok so af last month was late 5 days and was light but lasted 3 days 
so i got my af yesterday the day it was due it was ok flow lighter than normal but not spotting like last month now its gone this morning when i got up there was brown staining tmi i know but nothing else all day so it wasnt even here for a full 24 hours

now im starting to panic 

normal for me is i dont ovulate but i still have a 4 day heavy period every 28 days i also suffer from bad cramps (like want to make you curl up in bed sort of cramps) for the first 2 days 
so the past 2 cycles have been anything but normal for me last month i had bad cramp this month nothing i didnt even know af was coming no cramp at all not even when i was bleeding

im really worried that this means that theres something more wrong with me than just not ovulating dh wants me to go to gp but i think they will just fob me off as the know i dont ovulate so will they not just say its due to that but i havent ovulate for the past 3 years on my own and for the past 3 years ive had an af every month so this is so abnormal for me 

am i over reacting am i worrying a bit to much  any advice would be appreciated thanks all xxx


----------



## PollyD

Hi  girls

Well no it didn't snow- wouldn't be my luck. I work in Belfast so the chances of getting off work because of the snow are very low 

Feeling a bit better today. I have an ovulation test in the bathroom and I took it last night and it was +ve so starting the fingers crossed method again for a while!

Bubb- ANy changes to your cycle should be reported to GP- if he doesn't take you seriously go elsewhere, unfortunately I can't give you any more advice on that. My AF is always the same, and comes on the same date every month without fail - so if it started changing I would be concerned. 

Sorry Im no more help.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## witchandchips

Just wanted to say hello. 

As you see, I've had quite a long journey, with my last ICSI back in August. Given that all the problems we are aware of are down to dh, and we are using donor sperm, I had never until that moment considered the possibility that it might not eventually work out for us. That was quite a scary thought, quite painful. I'm a sticker-at-things, not a giver-upper, and I had just assumed that if I just kept on jumping the next hurdle or taking the next hideous procedure in my stride, it would eventually work out.

Anyway, consultant says that I respond to stims like a woman several years younger, and he estimates my chances of success for cycle at 25%, but of course I know (after my m/c) that a bfp is only half the battle, if that...

Plan was to do FET natural cycle back in October, but just at the crucial moment, my cycle went to pot. Anyway, it came back in November, just as clinic was recommending stim cycle, so I did day 21 test cycle December, good to go again last month.... except my appt should have been on a weekend when clinic was closed. Gutted! Everything crossed that I will actually get an appointment this coming month. Should surge sometime in next week.

Good luck to the rest of you

W&C


----------



## bubblicous

w&c - welcome to the daily thread, thats pants the the clinic was closed fingers crossed you get an appointment this week   and you get alovely sticky bfp

pollyd - thanks hun spoke to dh and weve both agreed im phoning dh tomorrow im due to see consultant on the 8th of march too so i will mention it to her too im just really worried now thats its not a good sign kinda hoping its fgpt alot to dow ith my change in diet and my increase in exercise fingers crossed, hows things with you 

hbrodie - hows u and hows thats lovely bump coming along 


afm - well af hasnt appeared back i did a test just to be on the safe side was a bfn of course wasnt expecting anythng else im going to phone gp in morn make an appointment to see them its only 2 weeks now till my fertility assesment at gcrm im so nervous i cant believe it thinking on asking for the morning off my work as i know i will e no use to man nor beast as my nerves will be so bad

our car died this weekend   not a hppy bunny it went for its mot and failed badly was marked as dangerous to drive on 4 diff things to think weve been in this car with our precious girls so my cousin the mechanic said it would cost 2k to fix so we said no way its not worth that it was old so now were on the hunt for a new car hopefully we will get something as dh works 20 miles away and is now relying on a friend for a lift to work seen a few things so toes and fingers crossed 

we walked to asda today nearly 2 miles i normally love that walk but my ankle started killing me after a mile so was not happy hoping it will feel better for tuesday as i have jogging club to go to 

well enough gabbing from me hugs to you all


----------



## Annabell

Bubbs - sorry about the ankle hun - hope it improves soon - you know you should be resting it and have it strapped up...not walking miles on it..  I would definitely mention the changes in your cycle to both your GP and your fertility consultant hon, and don't be fobbed off by your GP!

Piriam -       to you hon - thinking of you

PollyD - hello and welcome hon. What did you decide about work - has your doctor signed you off? Taking a bit of time out sounds like a good idea.

W&C - welcome hon - fingers crossed it's all systems go for you this cycle - I think clinics should have to open at the weekend! We've been told Easter may affect your tx!!! 

HBrodie - how are u hon? Have you decided when you're going to finish work?

AFM - got inundated with info at our planning appt last week, and need to phone clinic today to find out if it's  long or short protocol for us. We were also told about the screening tests we need before starting tx - can't believe they didn't tell us sooner, as it's going to be tight fitting it all in in time - off to see the GP this week to see if he'll arrange them for me - but it's not my usual GP as i couldn't get an appointment with him until late March!!
Also really reallyreally fed up with work, as there's too much of it, and it's v stressful at mo - just what i need in the run up to ICSI - not! Seriously thinking about resigning - in fact was awake at 6 am this morning planning my resignation letter in my head...

Anyway enough witter - love to everyone xx


----------



## bubblicous

annabell - gosh you were up early how did your resignation letter plan go im resting my leg today i promise i cant believ they didnt tell you about all the tests needing done before now fingerscrossed your gp will help you out i asked mine to do some of our bloods and got told no typical se we have to pay £200 for a few blood tests 
hope your day at work is ok


----------



## hbrodie

annabell - I agree they could have toldd u sooner about your tests you need doing pre tx   I hope your gp you see helps you out, I an't see why. even if he/she says it is a private funding thing you can still have it done at your surgery and pay them there....that is what we do at our surgery. the lab sends an invoice to the pt direct or the surgery gets it and you pay them. do you have a line manager at work you can talk to about your loading?

bubs - ouch about your ankle! rest rest rest - easier said than doune eh     def mention your cycle changes to gp, esp as u r ttc and having 2ndry IF issues, it is not like it is just a random af thing playing up, it could interfere with tx   and also   4 your car  

piriam - how r u?

pollyd - how r u today?

W&C - welcome hun!   for your next cycle. I hope it all goes your way this time, no weekend appointments etc. weekends are so annoying when they get in the way of things


----------



## witchandchips

Hey, thanks to all for welcome.

Annabell - if you're planning resignation letters at 6am, it's not good. I had the year from hell last year in work - colleagues mounting personal attacks, went formal with HR and all, and exactly coincided with the moment we started IVF (as opposed to IUI). In Sept I finally sent the umpteenth resignation letter I had drafted in previous 6 months, although no job to go to. Absolutely no regrets, my new job is much better. It's getting busy, but even so, that kind of stress is totally different and for me it's much more manageable. I'll never know for sure whether the stress last year affected the results of my tx, but the IVF was part of my reason for jacking it in, in the end, aside from quite liking the idea of regaining my sanity... If I get a quick bfp this year, I'll definitely think our bad luck with tx last year probably had to do with the stress - the jerk at my old job potentially cost me £10k!!!

Hope you work it out, but just to say if you're thinking that seriously about leaving it might be the right thing!

W&C


----------



## HopefulK

Hey guys just popping in to say hello.  I'm new to all this so just gonna do hanging out and reading and learning loads.  I've an appointment with my fertility specialist on 30 March to see the results of my upcoming 2 fsh tests and see if they are as bad and the 18 we recently found out I've got.  Also gotta conclude what to do about my scarred uterus (as a result of csection).

Hope your all well.
x


----------



## hbrodie

hi hopefulk - welcome. xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

well my dh phoned me today from his work and asked me how i felt about going to orkney this weekend for a long weekend me him and the girls he says he thinks i need a few days away to recharge my battires and destress (hes prob right i have been so worked up and the closer my appointment gets the worse i get ) dh is from orkney so wed be going to visit the inlaws and i love orkney its so nice and calming so now im thinking about it i really wanna go but have to consider the pennies as at the mo were saving everythiing we have for ivf and our holiday in cyprus in septmeber 
but im also thinking just spent the pennies it would cost us £245 to get ther petrol and boat and then what ever we spend which normally is alot but if we knew we had to watch it we would 
but im also thinking that maybe we should wait as i think the ivf itself will be stressful so maybe we could do with a break after that though its looking like thats only going to be a month or so before cyprus so that would be a break from that 
grrr im getting myself all worked up now again 

what do you all think


----------



## whippet

bubblicious personally I would go honey much better to be relaxed before treatment and get yourself in the right frame of mind   

HopefulK and witchandchips welcome   

As for me have midwife tomorrow and gp on friday as really dizzy this time around will prob just be told its my age and cause am pregnant with a young baby to watch but better to be checked out anyway.

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - I agree with whippet hun, go now and chill  

whippett - how did you get on?

I am off to see mw now, well - in a mo. I am 16+ 4 today so just routine visit


----------



## PollyD

Hi Girls.
I have made a rule not to go online at night anymore as I was sitting up till all hours and exhausted. I didn't go to see my doc yet but just took today and tomorrrow off as Im feeling dreadful, like im getting flu. so feeling sorry for myself. 
It has made me cross tho as I watched Jeremy Kyle this morn and it was nothing only those stupid kids having DNA tests and getting pregnant on whims? I dont care if im being judgemental, but why are we, who are doing things the 'right way' - ie married/ in a secure relationship, could provide a child with a stable home and not rowing over who is the father/ custody battles having all the trouble?

OK rant over 

Bubbs- if its gonna make you worry about money leave your trip for another time, maybe round Easter when you might have slightly warmer weather and less chance of snow!

Annabell- I have mentally written my letter a million times!! Ive just cut my hours to 3 days, which hopefully will ease pressure a little. Good Luck

p. xx


----------



## bubblicous

polly - hopefully 3 days will be better for you i cant watch jeremy kyle it drives me nuts hate seeing the dafty's fighty over the poor babies i hate it 

hbrodie - how did the mw go 

whippet - how did u get on at the midwife


afm - well decided not to go to orkney as much as we wanted too we decided that its better were not stressed about money when we get back so were just going chill here and spoil the girls with days out will be much cheaper 
im really tired today was at gp yesterday and i mentioned the triedness ive been suffering from recently she said she thought it was just my chest infection that i had at xmas the ends of it wish it would hurry up and go away 
spoke about my af too and yip she fobbed me off told me that its cause i dont ovulate its more unusual to get an af when not ovulating so the fact that mines getting less isnt unusual what i thought she'd say 

so thats me hugs to all


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - at least you have spoken to your gp, it is best to mention these things cos it wil now be on your notes, but sorry she made you feel a bit   for bringing it up. not going to orkney was obviously the right decision for you, had u gone you'd have been worrying about cost etc so not relaxing I guess    

all ok with mw, see her again 8th april  

polly - ditto about jeremy kyle! I have stopped watching it cos it is daily dna testing for thes poor kids who have horrible parents and in my mind shouldn't be allowed to 'spawn' as my mum puts it


----------



## whippet

Bubblicious glad you happy with your decision re Orkney your stress levels will have reduced already and you will have great fun having day trips  

Hbrodie glad you got on well at MW how many weeks will you be at next appt.?

Polly I cant watch the JK show either without getting angry  


As for me got on fine with MW. Baby fine. My Bp ok she thinks probably anaemic so tooks bloods and that I need to be going off work so have doc appt. tomorrow and will see what she says. Trying hard not to moan but sore and tired and emotional tonight and my 13 month has the vomitting bug thats doing the rounds poor wee soul. Daddy has been a star tho thank god. Hope everyone else doing ok.

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

whippet -   for your baby with sickness. my step dd has it  
I hope your blood levels sort themselves out soon


----------



## witchandchips

Bubblicious glad you happy with Orkney decision, must be right one.

My surge never came when it should have, so spoke to the clinic yesterday. They are great and have sorted me with some drugs at short notice - I am starting downreg today to squeeze in a stim cycle before Easter. So still no closer to actually having an appointment for FET, but at least I feel like I'm doing something at last (been trying to arrange FET appt since August last year, but cycle that had always been like clockwork went bonkers, then settled, and now gone wierd again). It's my 39th birthday in 3 weeks, so I don't have much longer to fanny about, as I have been for last 6 months!

Had hoped to go drug free after the experience of 2 fresh cycles last year, but it's obviously not to be. Still at least hopefully this will remove the uncertainty there obviously is with my natural cycle at the moment.

Cheers all

W&C


----------



## whippet

Hbrodie - got on fine at doc. She agrees that I look anaemic so waiting on bloods to come back Signed off for 4 weeks and she doubts will be back at work this pregnancy will play it by ear. Baby doing well lots of movement and kicks which is very reassuring. Margaret my 13 month is better today no vomitting since yesterday, diet rubbish but drinking so thats good enough for me. 

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

whippet - I am glad your DDD is a bit better   and that your GP is supportive and havs given you a certificate to rest!  

W&C - oooh, how is the DRing going then? day 1.....will   this is your turn hun     

bubbs 0- how r u?

all ok here.....wore maternity thigs today for the 1st time   new chapter in my wardrobe has begun


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - tweet twoo you in your maternity clothes 

whippet - glad your getting some rest sweetie hope you feel better soon

w&c - goodluck with your dr i have my fingers crossed this is your time babes    


afm - well i went today and got my stuff for my cambridge diet so i start tomorrow though now im starting doubt that i will be able to do it   and im not looking forward to the side effects soe of it is only temp but the bad breath may be a more permnent thing and im not happy about itespecially as your not allowed mints of chewing gum she basically said to brush my teeth or use mouthwash like i can brush my teeth all day 
i basically have 11lbs to loose before my bmi is under 30 which isnt to bad considering i was 16st 4lbs to start with but im just really doubting myself

tomorrow im eating apple porriage and 2 bowls of soup and the same for the next 7 days thing is i dont like porriage but im just gonna grin and bare it 

dh did say though that ive to give it to thu (as thats when i should start to feel better using it as 1st 3 days will be bad ) and if im not happy ive to stop but im gonna try and make the week


wish me luck will be on tomorrow let you know how im doing


----------



## hbrodie

good luck with the diet hun, sounds like a hard one to stick to if you hate porridge but think of your goal        you can do it!!!!


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - thanks so much no doubt i will be on moaning tomorrow i actually feel like crying just now as i let myself get into this state in the 1st place i wasnt alwyas big well i have been since ive had the girls but thats not excuse but your right its going to be worth it in the end

this sounds daft i know but was considering buying a babygro and whenever i feel like i cant do it looking at it to motivate me as thats what im dooing it for so i have someone to put in the babygro 

ive told dh to remind me of that lots in the next few days


----------



## whippet

Bubbs good luck with the diet honey it wont be for long and it will be so so so so so so worth it     

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - how r u doing? maybe the babygro thing is a good idea but it might also be a really hard one hun cos it is gunna put so much pressur eon you


----------



## witchandchips

Whippet - hope you better soon
Bubblicious - nightmare - Cambridge diet - hang in there and hope it works out for you. How's the jogging? That should help...

AFM - my downreg ok so far - touch wood I have never had a bad physical or mood effects from the synarel up to now. I am taking progesterone as well this time, to make sure that I do have af when expected. (Last time surge didn't come, neither did af - for months.) Synarel not too vile so far, only 1 sniff am and pm.

I am training for half marathon in 3 weeks, but may scratch now as it is too close in to treatment and don't think I can risk that the physical stress of racing stops it from working. Race entry has done its job really anyway, as I have done the training. I just enter to motivate me to keep fit, don't really enjoy the race anyway, and was not heading for any record times (except maybe personal worst...)

Half term so have couple days off work with dd - yeah. Off to plan a nice day out for tomorrow.

W&C xx


----------



## bubblicous

im dead tired everyone so just a quick one from me 

hbrodie - how ae you were your crispy cakes nice   i love crispy cakes  

witch and chips - wow a half marathon i could never do that im aiming for a 5k in march and i think thats too far   glad dr is going ok 

whippet - thanks hows u 


afm - diet is going ok i hated the porriage it gave me the boke but i ate some of it the soup was ok ive drank loads of water so not to bad im actually surprised at how not hungry i felt 
well im off to bed hugs to everyone


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - not surprised you are tired at that time   I am in bed by 10pm   glad u have not found it too bad on the diet so far.     long may it continue to be ok


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - in bed 10pm wow i wish last night i was so busy thats why i was up so late its not happening tonight though 

well im exhausted so tired dh is making his and kids dinner so im sitting chilling took the girls swimming today with my friend and he kids was a great laugh dh just sat and watched were all off just now as its half term 
tomorrow were taking the girls down to the seaside and i cant wait im really looking forward to it and i cant wait to take nice photos woohooo on wednesday were going to the trossachs which will be amazing too 
well im off the now to drink some more water i havent had nearly enough today


----------



## witchandchips

bubbs - how is diet going? Are you doing lots of lovely walking in the Trossachs?? Having said that is probably knee deep in snow, so I don't blame you if you're not!

Well, my DR seems ok so far. Covered in zits, which I put down to the progesterone. And sore boobs. Yuck. At least I've finished with the progesterone for now.

Other than that I have had hideous chronic gutrot for the last 4 days!!!    Seems to be calming down now, but I am a little concerned that if it isn't totally cleared up soon, it may stop me from attending clinic for my scan later this week. It has also prevented all running training for the last week - I guess if I DO run the half, I shall be nicely rested and tapered, if a touch run down....   I will take a final decision about the half when I find out whether AF comes as expected, and whether all DR has gone as expected on the scan. To tell the truth I've entered every year for the last 3 years, started the training, but hoped on each occasion that I wouldn't be able to run the actual race because I was pregnant - and each time I've had to sodding well run.... Oh well, they say it's good for you, and I guess you've got to do something to keep sane with all this IF crap going on in the background.

No sign of AF yet but trying not to be impatient.

Sending lucky vibes to you all that this will be your month......  

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - nice new avatar pic! recent pic? you are not as I expected. I imagined you to be dark-haired and have glasses   how's the diet goin?

W&C - I hope the gutrot gets better soon. when is AF due? wear white trousers and go out somewhere that if AF came it would be incredibly annoying   always worked for me


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - dark hair and glasses hmm yeah its a new pic taken last week hows things with you 

w+c - sending a wee af dance your way hun 

afm  well week one of my over and i lost 5lbs on with week 2 im finding it easier now thank god we have our fertility assesment on thursday cant believe how quickly its came round fingers crossed it goes smoothly then we have consultant appointment on 8th march that will be here before i know it scary stuff hoping to loose at least 3lbs before thu will weigh myself again on thu morn before work then offical weigh in will be sunday 


hugs to all


----------



## hbrodie

well done hun! 5lb in 1 week is fab - I am sure you'll lose 3lb more b4 your appt. is your ticker up to date? you have done so well, good on ya!


----------



## witchandchips

bubs - your weight loss ticker is SOOOO impressive. Well done you.

Thanks for good wishes
Gutrot went when I stopped eating for 24h at GP's suggestion, but is back now with the food.   Latest ploy is to live on soup and juice and hope that starves the bugs as there will be nothing left by their part of the intestines. Pretty fed up of non-existent / boring diet by now, but willing to try anything that might work! 
I can't run as it brings on the runs... (Unintended pun) so prospects for half marathon not looking good.
I would be worried bug would jeopardise FET, but no chance of that as no AF, so no FET in view yet anyway....  

Hanging on in there - the whole powerlessness of this IF business is good for developing skills at patience (not my natural forte).

Best wishes to all

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

W&C -   for no af yet and also   for still having the trots!   Have you tried colpermin? it is a peppermint oil capsule that you take and it dissolves in the gut - the peppermint soothes it and stops any spasm you may be having. I use it for IBS and I give it to DH if her gets the trots and it works pretty quick (the time it takes the capsule to get from mouth to bowel   )


----------



## witchandchips

Thanks hbrodie I will look out for that


----------



## bubblicous

hey all

ive had the crappiest day ever so far 
cause of the frigging snow i had to walk to work (which normally would be ok but my wellies decided to start leaking   so by the time i got to work 15 minutes late i had soaking feet    so i had buy new socks 

then at my work we had a relief pharmacist in and everything was going ok but it was so busy i made a couple of mistakes after all im human (they werent life threating mistakes)  and he couldnt find things so he got ****** off and when i was getting ready toleave i heard him *****ing about me this really upset me i was in   by t he tie i got to the car   i felt so bad  took dh ages to calm me down 

dh then told me i was just having a bad day and that started me off again   as i was thinking if this is a bad day i dont want to clinic as it will be bad to but dh talked me round 

things can only get better on the bright side ive lost 3lbs so far this week and its not even weigh day so thats good 

clinic appointment is 5.45pm and then im straight off to my nephews 1st bday party 

things can only get better pma


----------



## hbrodie

bubs -     pma coming your way and also a huge    nasty pharmacist person


----------



## bubblicous

elloha just thouygh id pop on let you all know how it went 


well my appointment went fab well as fab is it could have dh did his bit   he came out rather happy   then i went in i was so scared (im a big scaredy cat  ) the nurse assistant took my blood she hardly got any but she said it was enough she was wiggling the needle left right and centre ao now i have a bruise   then it was on with my scan the nurse pat came in she was lovely.  
I told her i was hoping to egg share and straight away she put me at ease by saying the fact that i had my girls and my miscarriage proved i was a good egg then she looked at my ovaries and was like oh yes you will be fine   she said obviously its not a deff till they have my blood but she'd be pretty shocked if i couldnt be an egg sharer so im chuffed 
it was weird she showed me my af which is due next week informed me it looks very healthy so thats good i think  
then showed my my lovely ovaries my right one is a peach and my left well its hiding behind my uterus but she said thats ok it was just harder to see 
she counted over 20 follicles in each so said its good 
one of the other things i was best pleased with was that she confirmed what is actually wrong with me and why i dont ovulate dr crawford at rah just said they werent sure it could maybe be a chemical imbalance but she told me that yes i do have pcos i was also told at rah it maybe that so im happy with that 

also the first lady didnt weigh me so i wondered if they were going to so whe i was in room on my own i jumped on the scales to see what they said (as was worried they would add on a good few lbs) they actually took a few off   so when pat came in i mentioned being weighed to her so she weighed me at 90kg (my wiifit measured me at just over 91) so she worked my bmi out as just under 30 so i was chuffed to bits told her i had came down from 106kg in nov to the 90kg she measured me at today and she was well chuffed with me and made a not of it in my notes (shows im commited i guess)

my next appointment is in 10days to see dr and then we have our consents appointment booked for 13th may but it could change to later depending on dr so im so excitied things are moving just need to wait on our results coming in the post 

well best go sorry for the huge post xx


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - what a wonderful and  positive appointment!


----------



## witchandchips

Glad your appointment was so positive bubs.

No change here - fasting again, trying to kill off the bug, as juice seemed too much... V boring not being able to eat. 
Nurse from clinic did ring me about lack of AF - she seemed very optimistic it would be with me before next week, after the progesterone, and said if that happens they'll still squeeze a cycle in before holiday.

 to all

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

come on AF!!!!!!


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - how are you getting on hows that bump growning 

w+c - come on af wishing it here for you fingers crossed its here in next few days


afm - well today i had a nice day at work thank god then when i got home my neighbour was out to greet me and took me in to meet her gorg baby girl that she had 3 days ago shes a little cutie, then i did my 1.8 mile walk to asda then picked up my nephew whos having a sleep over here we took him to braehead for dinner and then the best thing ever happend
i decided to go into new look and try on clothes now in nov i was wearing a size 20 and today i got into a pair of size 16 jeans they buttoned up and everything i was like    so chuffed

so thats me hugs to all


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - fabulous news on the jeans hun! wwwwoooooohohhhhhhoooooooo!  
all ok here ta. bump looks bigger than it should be but I think it is due to haveing knackered muscles from emily


----------



## bubblicous

ok so im on with a moan i guess 

up until today my mum knew nothing of going to gcrm she knew we had had bother ttc and new i had had clomid and it didnt work and she also knew that we'd been told to go private (her response to this at the time was well you dont have the money for that so thats the end of that and i dont see why you need another baby i understand that you and A (dh) want a baby together but really you have the girls and they are his in every ther sense so theres no point in forking out all that money) 
a while ago i approached the subject again and i mentioned egg sharing the response to that was (i dont agree with that the baby could turn up when its 18 wanting to know you oh no i dont agree) 

so i never mentioned it again my inlaws knew about the gcrm app and so did my sis and my very close friends but no one else 
so i had been thinking about when to approach the matter with my mum and i thought the longer i leave it the worse she will take it as she will be annpyed i didnt tell her earlier ( dad has bee great whenever it was mentioned he even though the egg sharing was ok he understood why i wanted to do it)

so today i decided to tell her well it wasnt as bad as i expected but she did upset me not that i let her see that 

basically i said to them both (mum and dad) i have something to tell you her face fell and my dad smiled (they thought i was pregnant my dad was chuffed my mum not so) 
once i had said i wasnt pregnant i told them that we were going to be having ivf this year but not until june or july.  My dad was like that great but why not until then so i explained about the wait to do consents and he was happy 
my mums response was how are you going to afford that  - now i get she worries that were ok and have enough but did she think i was going into this lightly obviously i had worked out we could afford the treatment 
so then i said about the egg share and thats what we were doing  - dad was fine, mum was oh no i dont agree with it but its your body your eggs YES IT IS i thought 

then the next thing annoyed me - well you actually cant afford a baby can you i mean what about work you cant afford to give it up (nursery i said) i also said well mum i couldnt afford k i mean i was 19 and didnt work cause i was so ill when pg but i managed , and with c i was 20 had an 8 month old and didnt work yet here we all are i dont think anyone unless you have lots of money can actually afford a baby you just manage dont you and its not like having anohter baby is going to push us into poverty far from it it annoyed me but made me giggle too i mean were not living in dump with no food or clothes were comfortable at the mo dear lord what goes through the womens head

then her next thing was do you not think A will make a diff between a baby and the girls - well my answer to this is no i dont but a little part of me did wonder but im sure he wouldnt he loves the girls as his own and has raised them since they were practically babies anyway 

then this was the worst part we got back on to the whole egg share and i said to her well mum id be doing an amazing thing for someone helping them with something incredible and she said to me - i dont agree with it the egg share the ivf im a believer in what is for you wont go by you if your meant to have a baby you will     ffs i thought i know im meant to have a baby with my dh but i also have accepted the fact that my body isnt playing ball with me and were going to need a little hand with the matter     i had to bite my lip at this point

now i love both my mum and dad to bits but my mum sometimes she just makes me so    

sorry for the rant there just needed to let it all out but at least thats it out now and like she said its up to us and were doing it 

ps meant to say if you made it this far thanks for reading my huge rant


----------



## whippet

Awe bubbs so sorry you got that response. Its such an old fashioned view that whats for you wont go by you and if you ment to have a bay you will heavens thats like saying if you going to get cancer dont fight it in any way. Medical research has moved us to apoint when they can do something about it just the same as broken bones to cancers. me and dh would never have had margaret or this one with that attitude. You stay positive everything looking good for you and next time you see pat tell her Margarets mum is asking for her I think she will mind me since we went back for seconds so quick and wait till you meet Chris the embyologist she is just lovely so suitwed to her job, you in very safe hands honey     

whippet x


----------



## bubblicous

whippet - aww thanks so much i was just talking to my sis and she can be like my mum sometimes i mean she all for the ivf and the egg share but she does believe in the whole whats for you thing and like i said to her is yes i am meant to have a baby with archie the only thing is i have to go and have help and in doing that im helping another and thats whants meant to be for us as hopefully with me doing this 2 good things will come out of it as in 2 people will get to become mummies where as if we were doing it au nat it wouldnt help anyone else so perhaps thats whats meant for me i have nice eggs to share   i will say to her when i see her next im excited its all satrting now we have dr gemmel a week tomorrow xx


----------



## hbrodie

bubs -   your mums' response sounds like the response my dad would have given me, had we been in the same situation....and actually on speaking terms   so what I really mean I guess is your mum sounds like my dad   it is a very old fashioned idea / way of thinking she has....would your dad be the kind of chap to have a word with her and tell her she was wrong / out of order? would you then be likely to get an apology? 
I am so sorry you got that response from her. not at all helpful on her part   in some way I guess she is looking out for you


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - my dad will prob have said to her he didnt agree with her but i wont get an apology tbh i wasnt expecting anything more than what i got though the whole if its meant to be was a bit of a shock .  so i knew what i was letting myself in for so telling her wasnt for support it was more so she knew and that she didnt get annoyed at us when we did get pregnant (cause she didnt know we were doing treatment) though i do think a part of me was thinking maybe just maybe she will be ok with it  

i just noticed your ticker omg your nearly 20 weeks where is the time going


----------



## witchandchips

bubs - nightmare your mum's attitude, sorry you had to hear all that. It's hard enough taking all these difficult decisions without being undermined by close family. Hope you felt better after the rant and it hasn't got to you too bad deep down. I'm lucky with my family, I haven't shared much with them, but they have been totally accepting of everything we have decided, and have never questioned anything.


AFM - AF is finally here. Yeah!!! and thanks for your AF vibes.   
My only problem now, is that the gutrot is not totally cleared up.    
Been so depressed with it - not able to run, fasting / really boring food, embarrassed to go out, whole house smells of poo, starting to think it would never go - been nearly 2 weeks now, which seems to be unheard of for viral sort. (My microbiology tests were clear suggesting it is not bacterial food-poisoning.) Touch wood, I think since yesterday afternoon it is improving v v slowly, but I had a bout after lunch today again, so not totally sure whether that was a fluke as I ate something that disagreed (my hunch is cheese did it), or the previous good 24h was the accident..... Still, since lunch been better again so got everything crossed. If it's back before tomorrow, I am off to the GP again to demand more microbiology tests - been reading up about all the most obscure causes of diaorrhea (it's great bed-time reading), and I think we need to test for some of the really obscure pathogens as it's gone on so long.

God, sorry for all the talk of poo. I've not been on this thread long, so who knows what you think of me, but I'm afraid poo has taken over my life for the last 2 weeks as never before. Hopefully no longer....        

Anyway, even if better, I think I will not run half marathon next weekend, as a half tends to lower my immune system and I can do without a relapse right now just in time for FET and holiday!

Looking forward SO MUCH to my holiday...      

Best wishes to all

W&C


----------



## bubblicous

w+c - loving the poo talk   you poor thing 2 weeks with the trots   hope it clears up soon so glad af came fingers crossed you feel better soon


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - anything from your mum?

W&C - oh dear, 2 weeks with the squits is awful! too right, go to your gp and demand more tests, can't be a good thing to have the runs for that long...u loding weight? poor thing. I hate it for 24 hr let alone 2 weeks


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - i spoke to her today but she didnt mention it and she spoke to my sister last night and she didnt mention it to her either so dont know whats going on there


----------



## witchandchips

Quick one to say (ssh....) I think I may be better. V cautious to announce it, as have had relapses before. (Hooray!!!!) 
And I have appt for baseline u/s Thurs, so fingers crossed we may be back on track and no more poo talk ever again.
Thanks all for your sympathy anyway.

bubbs - sorry to hear mum still strange, hope all sorts itself out...

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

W&C - a quite, hushed   for the poo being ok again


----------



## Annabell

Hey girls - sorry to have been AWOL for a while - have been struggling with general poorliness for what feels like forever and have also been stressed out and too busy!!!

Bubbs - I'm sorry about your mum's comments - she sounds a bit like my mum - who doesn't understand at all why we might be considering 'going to the lengths of IVF to conceive when you already have one lovely child and you were an only child and enough for me'. What she doesn't seem to appreciate is that we're not the same person and don't think the same way -she was happy to settle for one (not for IF reasons either!) So, I do really sympathise - maybe she'll come round with time?

W&C - don't worry about poo talk - i think it rules life anyway when u already have lil ones! 2 weeks though is beyond a joke! Have you tried eating live yoghurt to reintroduce those 'friendly bacteria' into your gut? It's what I give my lil man when he's had the runs - no idea if it helps, but it makes you feel as if you're at least trying to help! Where are you going on holiday?

Hbrodie - how are u hon?

AFM - feeling much lesss stressed since I've resigned from work and have now started telling people - just went into a state of shock at first and kept it a secret for 3 weeks! looking forward to May - no work and IVF!!

Love to all x


----------



## bubblicous

annabell -   bring on may woop woop thats when we have our consents appointment so its gonna be a good month all around so glad your feeling less stressed 

hbrodie - hows the bump 

w+c - shhhhhh has it gone shhhhhh dont wanna temp fate 


afm - well dh sa results came in the post today was as follows

volume    -  2.1ml (norm 2-6ml)
motility    -  51%  (norm greater than 50%) breakdown was 28% rapid motility 23% sluggish 49% non movers
morphology  - 16% (norm greater than 15%)

it went into slightly more depth than that but thats the biggy's so basically he doent have super sonic sperm but there are a good few there that work 

so the we wifey who did the report has said sh is suitalbe for iui, ivf or icsi so thats good as were wanting ivf 

on other things i feel poo utter poo cant raise my mood at all its thats totm and i just wanna sit and cry not good and i cant seem to kick the feeling 


hugs to all


----------



## witchandchips

Hello all - quick one from me. All better - yay!!!
U/s tomorrow (my birthday - yikes!) ahead of FET - fingers crossed all back on track with treatment.

Annabell - holiday to Spain & France - visiting family Barcelona and in-laws Biarritz. Dd really excited to visit her big cousins. She's also inspired by the winter olympics and I'm wondering whether we couldn't stop in Pyrenees for a day's ski-ing - although dh reckons a day may not be enough for her to get to enjoying it. Anyway, it may be too late in the year and not enough snow. Have to see. 
Congrats on handing notice in, glad it is feeling like a good thing now.

Bubs - hang in there. I'm not sure I understand all the technical details, but it doesn't sound all bad news re dh? Or are you upset about your Mum?
 

W&C


----------



## bubblicous

my mums not bothering me anymore i mean id love for her to be happy and supportive but shes not so im excepting it 
dh results are ok i think its not that thats bothering me 
i think its just alot of stuff all mushed in and to top it all off i had a bad evening yesterday cried for hours after mil phoned to tell me dh cousin had just had a baby dont know why though as i knewshe was pregant but it just got to me selfish moo or what i know (me im meaning not cousin) think i just have way to much on my plate at the mo


----------



## hbrodie

bubs -   I think we can all relate to your response to your MIL phone call about the new baby   don;t beat yourself up about it, you are not a selfish moo      it is better to let the tears roll than to keep them in   
good news on dh results, they are 'normal' then, even if only just normal, which is a good thing   

anabell - bring on may!!!!!!!!!

W&C - yay! poo probs sorted!!!!! all ready for a nice fresh cycle of FET.....


----------



## witchandchips

Hang in there bubs. It's normal to react that way to MIL baby news - I have been ok with my friends with babies, but we went out last week for my birthday to Spanish restaurant, and Spanish friend of staff there was playing with her baby. I felt a stab of jealousy. I guess it just goes with the territory. Plus this IVF stuff just drags on so long, and adds a layer of stress to everything. You can't plan jobs, holidays, life in general because of the uncertainty underlying everything and the constant frustrations of little failures. So don't worry, just hang in there, try and keep your pecker up...

Annabel - roll on May

hbrodie - hope all going well

AFM scan all good, started oestradiol today

 to all

W&C


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

im feeling much better now yipppppeeeeeee slightly less stressed

w+c - thats good scan went well good luck with your next step   fingers and toes crossed for you 

hbrodie - i am loving the bump pics on ** you look fab hope your having a nice wee holiday hun  

annabell - hows you 


afm - well ive had a stressless weekend so far so thats good weigh in day was today ive lost 3lbs so im pleased especially as i had a blip day on friday 

i also got my amh results in the post yesterday im 27 yrs old so levels for my age group should be between 5 and 17.5 mines came in at 23  so means i may over stimulate easily so will need to be watched it also harped on in the report about how the clinic sucess rate with women like me is 50% and of that 50% 33% end up with twins so its suggesting we only put one back but we shall see
so i have y app tomorrow night with the dr im so excited and nervous omg hopefully she will give me the nod for egg share and we can get the blood tests done and the ball rolling 

im off out now for a nice day with hubby and kids done know what wee going to do but hopefully something with lots of fresh air and walking


----------



## Annabell

Bubbs - glad you're feeling better and less stressed out hun - your dh's results sound great too - so lots of positives all round! Where did you find info about your AMH levels - I've really struggled to find anything meaningful online..and the clinic haven't said much about mine except that they're 'normal' - I mean to ask about them next time I'm speaking to them.

W&C - Glad you're feeling better too - can we say it loud now? Your holiday sounds fab...I'm jealous - we're off next week - but only get to go to Yorkshire and Wales..at least I won't be at work though! Hope everything's going well - when are you expecting the FET will be done?

HBrodie - how's you - can't believe you're 20 weeks!

AFM - can you believe it but I've got another blasted bug - of the upset stomach variety and am really fed up - i've lost 6lbs since Xmas through being ill, and I struggle to put weight on, so really can't afford to be this skinny - it's ridiculous - and if I wash my hands one more time I think all my skin is going to fall off! At least little man hasn't had it (yet!)...

Love to all x


----------



## bubblicous

annabell - omg you poor thing another tummy bug  hope this one goes away quickly the info about my amh levels came in the letter with my results it had little graphs and tables and all sorts if you let me know your age i can tell you the range for your age as my table has all ages on it 



well im just about to sort out the girls dinner they are having it early cause of our app then they are off to rainbows and brownies kaitlin is making her promise toninght so weve to go and watch that so im in for a busy evenin 

will be back on to let you know how i get on at app

hugs


----------



## bubblicous

wee update on app 


woop woop im so happy appointment went fabby dr is more than happy for me to egg share (my hard work paid off) just have to have my genitic bloods done but she doesnt see any prob in that so were well chuffed
im having short protocol ivf she explained that all to dh and me he went a bit grey when she showed the diagrams   then asked if he hhad to come in the room when ec is taking place you should have seen the relief on his face when she said no its just nice for you to be there when la (me) wakes up  
so we have counselling on 9th april (4 weeks away) i also have to have genitic bloods done then  then we have consents on 13th may (8 weeks away) and dr gemmel basically said we will start straight afer that so fingers crossed in about 10 weeks time we will get going af permitting and recipient permitting (though she didnt see that as a prob as there list is about 1year) 
so im chuffed and scared and excited 
ive to come off my diet   she wants me to start eating carbs again   suppose i have to be healthy to good eggs to grow so im planning on stopping diet at end of week and just eating v heathly and ive to start my metformin again   i hate the flipping stuff but if it helps 


hugs to all nearly time for glee so im off


----------



## witchandchips

Yeah bubbs you have done so well with your diet. I think it is really positive that you can come off it - just concentrate on being super-healthy and keeping as active as you can, and it can only be good for the little follies.

Annabell - you have my total sympathy with tummy bug, hope you are better soon.

AFM - yes I am OFFICIALLY OVER my tummy bug, although sadly have had streaming cold ever since, but battling on. Oestradiol going ok, so assuming next scans fine, FET will be either Fri 25th or Thurs 1st. Keep everything crossed for me!!!!!

Been to school this morning where dd on welly walk with "special friends" from class 7 - looking for signs of spring. Sooo cute.

Hugs to all

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

hi all
quick logging on from tenerife.
all ok here, we all had a tummy bug for 24 hr but we r all better now   we fky home on wed next week so I'll prob be on thur evening


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - hope you having a ball babes


----------



## bubblicous

right im on for a rant


omg omg 

i was just in chat now normally i only go in chat for quiz which for some weird reason wasnt on so i thought well dh is watching footie i will just hang around so got chatting and some girl asked me why i was going private for tx so explained about the girls and that was why 

basically she told me i should be greatful i have 2 like im some dafty i told her i was greatful and very lucky to have 2 and that dh doesnt have any and still she said i should be greatful for what i have

i mean wtf i am greatful i know my girls are a blessing but it still doesnt heal the wee gap in my heart for my dh child it so bugs me when people do that as if im a greedy ungreatful b*tch im not i just want to give my dh the most wonderful gift you can give 


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

im so wound up and annoyed now its unbelieveable

i mean i get what she said and i know how it feels not being able to have kids and i cannot imagine how bad it is when you have none at all but really her pain is no more than mine is it 


ok i need to go and calm down 

sorry all for that huge rant totally out of character for me but its wound me up no end


----------



## hbrodie

hi all, I'm back!!!

had a fab time

bubs - omg hun, was there ahhyone else online in chat at the time? did no one pick her up on it there is always a mod about I thought on chat   worth dropping a mod a line about her attitude coz that is the wrong attitude to have on FFs. any kind of IF issue is an issue and any kind of IF problem deserves the same respect hun


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Bubbles.... I am so sorry you had a hard time in the chat room... I am suprised that someone would make such a comment. But then emotions run high... She may well be IVF drug induced. Its so hard, I havent got any children and would basically give my right arm for one. Its hard for some to understand secondary infertility, as it is for some that have no problems to understand the 'big' deal about primary infertility. 

Just take a breath, and ignor. 
Glad everything with your egg share is going well, if you need any advice just shout. 

Hi to everyone, I am always reading... But posting is hard as been through a horrible time lately. DOnt want to bring anyone down!

Love to you all
Natalie xxx


----------



## whippet

Bubbs ignore it honey you need all your PMA just now   

Natalie please dont feel you bringing anyone down I thought the whole idea of these boards were support so you post and share honey and we will all see if there is anything we can say to help   

whippet x


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies

hbrodie - how was your holibags, as for chat i was the only 'yellow' person on chat at the time it was only me and three others and the other 2 werent chatting much 

sky -        you know im here if you want to chat 

whippet - how are you  

afm - im much more happier today sorry about my huge rant the other night i walked home from work today as normal and it started spitting rain was praying it would go off but nowits full force   and i still have my park laps to do   i just need to tell myself its only water walk walk walk


----------



## hbrodie

hi all

bubs - glad u r feeling better   

skybreeze - hun I am sorry u hve had a hard time - let us support you, don;t bottle it up. as whippet says, that is what these boards are for


----------



## Skybreeze

Ah ladies thanks.... So I will explain... You asked for it rememeber   

So on the 30th of Jan our 4th IVF failed, honestly is was so hard. When our last cycle worked I honestly thought we had a great chance of it working again. The whole of the 4th cycle didnt go to well. I was at risk of OHSS, every scan I had more and more follies, this has never happened to me before. My E2 levels were going mad, so had to go for EC with only a few folllies big enought. Luckily we got 16 eggs, donated 8. Of mine 5 fertilised.. Which was fab, I was so pleased. We were going to try for blasts again BUT, on day 3 only 1 embie was 8 cells.... The others were no good.   I was gutted, honestly I knew then it would fail. I could believe it. My recipient needed ICSI so needed mature eggs, and out of her 8, 3 were injected and fertilised. Because I went to EC to soon. 

SO had the 8 cell and a token 4 cell just for the sake of it. 

SO that was the cycle. Then had the follow up.... Which was awful, none of my 3 recipient got pregnant. I have never honestly felt so useless and horrible as I did when I was told that. Just proved to me how much of a failure I am. All I could see is that I had caused so much heartache for the other couples. Poor things. 

Then the consultant said that ES for us was not a option anymore, as there is probably a underlying problem with my eggs. She did however say that she would take our case to there consultants meet, to see if anyone there thought I could egg share again. I was told that she would let us know asap. Well that was the 12th of February. I have emailed and called and no one can tell me anything. I did send another email that was quite strong Monday, but yet to get a responce. 

DH and I spoke and we want to stay at the Lister, so we are going to try and save for a cycle on our own. Of course if we can ES then we will do that. But not banking my hopes on it. 
Its just so much money, about 6k and before any more cycles I have to have immune testing done. Which is even more money. 

There is so much I want to do but feel I cant if we are going to do IVF again. I really want to start my midwifery course, but not prepare to start that while IVF is on the cards. 
I would say that this next go will be our last. If it doesnt work with my eggs in 7 cycles they have had. The chances are slim. I would like to try a donor cycle, but DH and I have said that if nothing has happen in the baby way by the time I am 30 then we will get serious about DEIVF. 

I know I am young, I keep getting remind of the fact.. But its not like we havent tried, 4 cycles of IVF and 9 years almost of trying naturally and nothing but heartache to show for it. 

So Everything is all up in the air at the moment. 

Thats me!

Natalie xxx


----------



## witchandchips

Gosh Sky what a nightmare for you. Sorry you are having such a rough time. This whole IF game can be so unfair and there is so much waiting and so many disappointments along the way, over and over. Anyway, you absolutely don't need to feel bad for the other couples, it's not your fault, and it could have worked out fab for them. (Also, just think how you'd be feeling now if it had worked out for one of them, and not for you....) I hope the immune testing goes ok - although I wonder why they are going for that at this stage, when it seems like the eggs are the issue?

Bubbs - sorry you had a rough time on the chat board. Glad you feeling better now.

AFM my scan was all good yesterday, so we are on for FET next Fri. Keep everything crossed for me the little frosties thaw ok. I tell you what though, I realise that after so many disappointments, my m/c in 2008, and friends now who have had multiple m/c or a still birth, plus I just had my 39 birthday, I realise that even if I get BFP I will not relax or believe until there's a bub actually in my arms. 

It looks like spitting rain here but I've gotta go run, my only chance.

       

W&C


----------



## bubblicous

sky - omg babes you have really been through the mill     i hope the cons get back to you and you get to egg share again    your not useless though what you did by sharing was an amazing thing and you gave that lady a chance    as for your midwifery well i love midwiffery with every bone in my body and im hoping to return to fiinish studying it again in the future i do understand why you dont want to do it just now with ivf on the cards as thats why i dont want too (but with me its partly due to the fact ive already had time off from it so if i do it again i need to do it in the 3 years) but for you what i will say is

basically the course is 3 years however you can take time out in those 3 years due to ill health pregnancy etc etc you just have to complete the course within 5 years of your start date.  If you were to go to uni and get pregnant your entitled to maternity pay (its not like any other uni coruse at all) and your 9 months off so if i was you id consider it 
i have a friend whos in her 2nd year and is pregnant (planned) and she planned it for durring her course cause she'd get mat pay where as if she waited till she'd finished she would have had to work for 26weeks before being entitled to mat pay so that way she would have had to wait nearly 2 years and she didnt want to 
so really its worth a thought of doing it just now and if you do your ivf durring it and get pregnant you know you will get the mat time off 
i have to say the girls that were in my class (25 in the class) 4 got pregnant and had babies at some point during their training so its common 

sending you lots of hugs 


w&c -      for fet babes hope it goes well and hope your snow babies thaw well too how have you been 

afm - well i had a bit of a crappy day at work but heyho part of the course eh im just waiting on the girls finishing school then im going to walk them to asda 

hugs to all


----------



## hbrodie

natalie -   no wonder you have felt so down hun   I am so sorry you have had such a hard time. It is not your fault about the faild cycle for you or your recipients. don;t blame yourself.     I hope you get a reply from your cons asap, it is not nice to be left wondering for so long   

W&C - good luck for friday hun  

bubs -


----------



## witchandchips

Hello all - thanks for good wishes for Fri.

I'm ok - although woke in the night Sat (nearly posted here 3am...) thinking about how I'd feel if FET didn't work out this time. We have 4 more embies frozen + sperm for another fresh ICSI attempt, but it's the drugs that are starting to get to me. Not that I feel ill on them, but this is my 5th stim cycle in total, and I'm starting to think that they must be affecting me long term in some way. Every time we discuss with the consultant, he just says they're safe, but I'm not stupid, I can read internet / press / the drug info in the packs. 

I know I've got to stay positive as stress may influence the outcome, and mostly I'm quite good at keeping busy and not worrying about it all. I guess it's just that until the last failed attempt, I assumed it would work out some time for us, and it was just a question of patience and perseverence, but now I start to think I have reached an age where it may not.

I guess if it turns out that way I may go talk it through with our excellent GP, who has been very understanding and supportive previously regarding my fears of ERPC for mm/c, and IVF funding. No point worrying now when this just might be our time, anyway....

Sorry for self-indulgent ramble

   to all

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

W&C - hi hun. have you ever had accupuncture or reflexology or shiatsu? they all help you relax and focus on positivity. my shiatsu lasy charges £30 per hour and it is a solid hour of massage and chakra balancing and I swear by it. I also know of people who swear byt reflexology and accu


----------



## bubblicous

w+c -   sweetie ive been told when having treatment to drink plenty of pineapple juice have accupuncture and reflexology apparently they help heaps 

hbrodie - loved your baby bump pic on ** hun 

afm - well im crap   i still have my uti which is making me sore and well today i walked 5 miles and did 30 mins on wiifit and then pop something in my back went and now i can hardly move   not to good when im suppost to be going to spin tomorrow might i think i  may have been over doing it d says at last i realise this 
also had my app with my gp today remember she wanted me to come see her as she got a letter from the  gcrm so basically she wanted to go through the letter she gave me some metformin   need to start it at end of month then she had a look on file to see if she had a rubella result for me but she didnt so shes going to do another rubella test on friday so thats good  then she talked about the hiv and hep b and c tests she told me how they arent suppost to do them as the health board doesnt allow it (bad health board) she the she was like but i think i might just risk it then she said oh i wont get away with it then she went oh i think we will i will leave a note for the nurse   so i might get them done at gps which would be fabby if i dont though i will just need to pay gcrm £200 to do them so that wasnt to bad 

hugs to all


----------



## hbrodie

bubs -   to your health borad - mine were liike that too, we had t pay for every flippin test  meanies. anyway, glad your gp seems to be in favour of ignoring the silly rules


----------



## witchandchips

Hello all - how is bump hbrodie?

Bubs - is your uti better? Back? Have you managed to swing it with Gp for HIV test??

Thanks to all for your lovely supportive suggestions and messages. It was a one-off really stressing at 4am, since then been so busy at work and at home that I've been almost forgetting about it all. Long may it continue.

Anyway, thought I would just post to say FET went fine today. They told me I won today's prize for best embies   (they didn't say how many other couples there were though, and the place seemed deserted, but hey it made me feel good....) Yeah!! Over the first hurdle anyway, and looking forward to our fabby holiday next Fri.

I've been out this evening with all the girls I used to row with before dd born, and I haven't seen them for 18 months or so - almost every single one of them has new baby or bun in the oven would you believe it, so discussion was non-stop on babies. Lovely to see them after all this time, and of course I'm pleased for them re babies, but bittersweet. One of them asked whether I was having more, and I said "It's not always straightforward" - didn't want to pile in with all the heavy IVF stuff, although regretted not saying anything after, but did not find other opportunity to get it in there. She said "well you have one lovely girl." Oh well.

  to all, keep everything crossed for me

W&C


----------



## whippet

W&C stay positive there is no reason thish will not be for you remember you have lovely wee embies back where they belong     

Bubbs how is the back?

Hbrodie how are you keeping?

Skye you have certainly been throught the mill honey. No one understands this journey for real unless they have experienced it. Really hoping your next time gets you there, you have been so close and been through so much   

whippet x


----------



## bubblicous

morning ladies 

w+c - pma pma pma      i have my fingers and toes crossed for you snuggle in little embie hopefully you will be joinging your bun in the oven friends i hate it when people tell me oh well you have lovely kids yip i know i do but id doesnt stop me hurting for another 
when is you otd keep yourself positive it will work 

whippet - hows your bump 

hbriodie - hows things with you 

natilie - how are yu feeling hun 

afm - well my uti is away thanks god my back is much better im just battleing to loose the last bit of weight i wanted to 
had offical weigh of the week today (day early but i was planning a treat night whilst watching new moon with the girls) and weight loss this week is 4lb which is fab but ive to start eating carbs again starting wed thoiugh dh just wants me to start today im actually scared about it as i really dont want to get huge again 
i walked 6 miles yesterday im now wondering if im trying to hard 
well today planning a 2 mile walk with dh and kids then tonight were all going to settle down to watch new moon weve got crisps and dips and sweeties and popcorn obviously i'll only have a wee bit im looking forward to it 

hugs to all


----------



## hbrodie

W&C -      yay! PMA hun          

bubs - oooh, look at your ticker, it is fabulous!  

whippet - how r u?

all ok here ta, podge moving well, letting me know all ok. went to a local gardens today and had a lovely long wwalk round. wore emily out totally!   fell asleep right after her bath at 6   is snoring her little head off in her cot as I type


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - thanks im a little proud of it poor wee emily you wearing her out i love long walks and my girls are starting to enjoy them too 

amf - meant to say earlier my gp did all my bloods for me woop woop so saved me £100 unfortunatley dh isnt so lucky so were going to have to pay the clinic to do his


----------



## whippet

Bubbs and Hbrodie I am ok ta just big and uncomfortable but on the homeward straight. Baby still breech and lots of kicks in my nethers  

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

bubbs - really pleased 4 u your gp was kind and di your bloods. that is wonderful  

whippet - podge is breech (time yet to turn, but em was breech right the way through so I doubt this one will turn   ) and I too am getting kicked in my lady regions....most odd sensation


----------



## bubblicous

whippet and hbrodie -    your poor lady regions made me giggle though


----------



## hbrodie

very odd senstaion, kind of awkward when out in public. My mum and I were out last week and I got a kick. mum said 'ooh, was that a kick? can I feel??' I declined!   she really wouldn't wanna put her hand there to feel it!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your kind words about my last message.  
But I seem to find myself with a natural BFP!! I cant believe it!! Me naturally??! Crazy or what. After 4 cycles of IVF I never thought I would ever be pregnant again!!

Catch up later
Natalie xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

natalie - omg omg omg i had to re read that message there i thought id read it wrong 1st time huge huge congrats on your nat    im so so chuffed for you you deserve it so much heres to a happy and healthy 8 months


----------



## whippet

Natalie woo hoo well done honey so happy for you both         

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

that is wonderful news sweetie!!!!


----------



## witchandchips

Great news Natalie, everything crossed for you


----------



## bubblicous

natalie - honey ive just read on another thread i am so so sorry sweetie i cant believe it words totally fail me look after yourself and dh


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks hun, I am gutted... Thought we had cracked it. Back to the drawing board!! 
N xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous




----------



## whippet

Nat so so sory honey    

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

oh nat


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies how are you all 


afm - well im so so happy GCRM phoned me today and we got a cancellation    so consents is now on 9th april   a week today omg its so good i actually let out a little scream on the phone   i was so chuffed the lady was like its so nice to hear someone happy about it she said the other ladies in the office could hear my little screm so no doubt im going to be known as the screaming girl  
so thats us consents now on the 9th and counselling and dh bloods on 12th (lady on the phone did say this would be ok as its the gcrm thats doing the bloods) but i may phone tomorrow and see if they can perhaps fit him in sooner 

hugs to all


----------



## hbrodie

that is wonderful news bubs!   aka screaming lady!


----------



## whippet

Fab news Bubbs and the 9th is my dh 40th birthday so good omen in my eyes, you scream away honey ha

whippet x


----------



## bubblicous

my bessie mate said its a sign she believes its fate and its all gooing to be good im still really excited i cannot wait and i know its only signing forms but its a huge step


----------



## bubblicous

whippet - hope your dh has a fab birthday wish him a huge   from me 

hbrodie - hows podge 

natalie - how are you my gorgeous 

w+c - hows things with you 


afm - well i was so nervous and excited all rolled inot one this morning i barely slept last night omg what am i going to be like at the start of tx 
so thats our consents done a nice lady collete did them with us she was so lovely made us laugh dh filled in his dob where he was suppost to put todays date   on one of the forms i think he was nervous god knows how hes going to cope whehn he has to perform   

we were asked if we were keen to start as soon as (hmmm let me think about that   ) we said yip so we were told they hope to start us within the month   so we are now just waiting on the phone call to say someone wants my eggs    (someone wants them) 

she went over the whole eset with us and says the the embroyligist (sp) will strongly want us to do this im still not convinced but i have to admit i went in with my mind set that no matter what we were putting 2 back (when we get to that bit) but now im swithering im not so sure im going to look into it more i think when she found out my mum was a twin she was like   i think your twin risk will be very high that and my age 

so not expecting the phone call for a couple of weeks at keat it would be amazing if i could start with mext af due end of month i guess i will just need to wait and see

omg im so excited


----------



## hbrodie

that is wonderful news bubs! wow, I hope you get to go with this af


----------



## Skybreeze

Bubs thats brilliant!!! I am ok thanks   

Hello everyone
Love to you all xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

hi hun!

what a wonderful day - here in cornwall anyway. it is going to get to about 18 degrees here today and we have a tiny weeny breeze which will help my washing dry   put 2 loads out at 7am today


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - here in paisley its just gorg too lets hope this is the start of a very nice summer


----------



## whippet

Bubbs great news fingers crossed for this month honey  

Skye nice to hear from you  

Hbodie domestic godess  

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

I love washing and putting it our to dry...not keen on the ironing though 

our washer broke this morning. it was washing DH work cloths and it went 'clunk' then the electric shorted out and it has not worked since. dh drained it and it still won;t work, despite it being 3yr old only and we have read the manual front to back. our mate is a plumber / washer repairer and is coming tomorrow


----------



## witchandchips

Hello all - just back from wonderful 2 weeks in Spain & France. Dd so sweet with her teenage cousins in Barcelona, and so sad to leave them after being spoilt rotten.

Guess what BFP!!!!
Not getting too into it, just trying to think of it as a chance (first in 2 years!!!) at this stage....
The careful eating has been v tricky on hols (and with all the vineyard tours...), hope I have not eaten anything too dodgy - I read listeria can incubate for up to 30 days, so might not even know for ages....
Have early scan booked for couple weeks' time, but likely to try and reschedule for following week as very keen to avoid the nurse at clinic who diagnosed last mmc and was awful - left us standing in corridor for 10mins after diagnosis whilst looking for room, lots of other stuff too. Trade off between wanting early news and being so keen to avoid her.


Nat - so, so sorry to read your latest post.   
Bubbs - so pleased your consents went ahead ok.
Whippet, hbrodie - you well?


  to all

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

W&C that is flippin marvellous news hun, so so pleased for you....don;t worry about the foody thing, I am sure all will be fine


----------



## bubblicous

w+c - huge congtrats hun well done you


----------



## whippet

w & c huge congratulations honey well done to you both.

Bubbs how are yo?

Hb how are you keeping today?

whippet x


----------



## bubblicous

whipet - im great thanks just waiting on the call from gcrm to say they have someone wanting my eggies its only been 6 days but i thought it would be dead quick as there list is a whole year fingers crossed i hear soon hows you and your bump


----------



## whippet

Bubbs sure it wont be too long now   

afm baby ok still breech, I am starting to swell and get headaches an d protein in urine so taking it 1 day at a time. B ack to see hospital on monday for scan and hopefully a section date  

whippet x


----------



## bubblicous

whippet - goodluck for monday


----------



## hbrodie

whippet = good luck for monday hun, it is lovely to have a date that your LO will be born on....quite surreal but lovely at the same time   hope the protein is nothing to worry about   

bubs - look at you in your avatar! skinny mini! well done  

well I was wandering my hall and landing for about 2 hours last night with excrutiating abdo pain and all shivery....then had really really bad D&V. I had my step DD bin under my chin as I was sat on the loo - OMG I have never been so poorly both ends at the same time   however I am fine agian now  
DH was sat in bed reading his car magazines and I was rocking on the bed on all 4's trying to shift wind (I thought it was that) and whinging 'I don;t wat to have to laboujr....i want a section again!' and he was laughing      
I guess I know that if my body can't even deal with a squitty belly pain then it is never gunna cope well with labour pain


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - you poor things was it something you ate hope your ok today   thanks for the comment about the pic i still have wobbliy bitt thats just a good photo   but still working on them


----------



## witchandchips

Looking good bubs. Poor you hbrodie, sounds horrid.

Well, not looking good here - heavy bleeding this am. Rang clinic, and lovely nurse says no point having scan sooner than next Thurs appt anyway, as it's too soon. She says she can ensure I don't have terrible nurse from last mmc, too. Bleeding seems to have stopped for the moment, but not holding out much hope....

Some positives in that I actually achieved BFP this time, but at a bit of a loss as to causes of m/c's, or whether there is anything I can do differently that could improve chances. Did a lot of reading last year about autoimmune issues in m/c and failed IVF - discussed with consultant who said tests for immune issues were flawed but prescribed low level drugs prophylactically as I was asking. I then went to London and heard Lesley Regan speak, and she said that where autoimmune was not the actual cause, drugs could actually increase m/c rate. Feeling totally confused re status of the science around this, and opted not to take immune drugs after all this time. What to do next time?

  to all

W&C


----------



## whippet

W and C hoping things till ok for you honey     

AFM went for scan today to be sent back to have blood supply to placenta checked as placenta not looking good and is degenerating. Blood supply fine but placenta that of 42 weeks gestation  . To go to day care on fri and monday for ctg monitoring and admission next tues night for induction and waters to be broken on wednesday morning OMG OMG OMG have cried for hours but drwing it back together now and plan a shopping trip tomorrow for smaller clothes as they estimate it will be about 6 and half pound but warned may make an appearance before next week so need to get organised.

whippet x


----------



## witchandchips

Poor you whippet. Hang in there. Thinking of you....


----------



## hbrodie

whippet sweetie, I posted on the other thread hun   

W&C -     it is not a m/c bleed and just a small bleed form a little haematoma or something (it happens   ) really hoping it is all ok for you and LO. re drugs, I am affraid I know nothing about them.....I am sure there are threads about them though


----------



## witchandchips

Hello all - quick update. I went to early preg clinic today. Scan shows bean still has heartbeat - YEAH!!!    
No evidence for why bleed occurred.

It is small for dates, so I'm still v cautiously optimistic, as I have to say that bleeding and small for dates was how my mmc started out 2 years ago. Anything, the main thing is it's not over yet.

  to all

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

W&C that is wonderful news. if bean has a HB then bean is strong and fighting in there...come on bean!!!!!!


----------



## whippet

W & C fantastic news honey stay positive your little fighter is still in there    

whippet x


----------



## bubblicous

w+c - amazing news babes   grow stong lil bean 

hbrodie and whippet - how are you both 


afm - well i got the call     today whilst at work i was shaking with excitment i was told we have a recipent for you omg omg and its all systems go omg omg 
ive to go to clinic on froday to collect my drugs omg and she will let me know the plan omg i cant believe its happening 

can you tell im a little excited lol


----------



## hbrodie

what brilliant news bubs! fantastic


----------



## whippet

Bubbs fantastic news honey roll on friday

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

how r u whippet??


----------



## whippet

Hi HB TBH feeling rough. Glad I have midwife today but kinda wish it was the hospital today instead of tomorrow. Headache, nausea and getting plenty movements but much quieter. Now my sensible head tells me there is less room in here and that bubbs still moving but because I know what i know about my placenta I cant help worrying  . 

How are you doing?

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

whippet - what time is your mw apt? I wonder if she will send you for a CTG to check all ok. you are almost definately probably right about there being less room in there for baby to move   it is very restricted for them at your stage of pg...I don;t know how I coped being a baby cos I get so claustrophobic    thank goodness we forget eh    but it would reasure you that baby is ok to have a ctg I am sure...and with your placenta doing what it is doing I think it would be totally acceptible for you to actually ask to go on a ctg even though your hosp apt is tomorrow anyway.


----------



## whippet

Hbrodie midwife was ok. bp and stuff all fine. Heart rate fine. We discussed movement and all she said was if I didnt get 10 in 12 hours to call the hospital, I am getting movement just gentler so will try not to worry and at hosi at 10am tomorrow.

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

that is good news whippet


----------



## witchandchips

Whippet - how did it all go?
Bubbs - good news, how did appt go Fri?

AFM no more spotting since Sat, and went to Fertility Centre yesterday for routine scan - all good. Yeah!!
Some suggestion bleed may have been due to failed twin sac - nice to have possible explanation, got everything crossed but still trying not to get too into it yet... (mmc at 9 weeks last time)

   to all

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

W&C fa news no more spotting   

whippey had a baby girl on monday. I think she was 6lb 9 or 10oz? I will find the message on the other htread and re-post correct weight


----------



## hbrodie

6lb 4oz


----------



## bubblicous

whippet -      

hbrodie - hows things with you and podge

w+c - hows you 


afm - well after a few days of feeling sick my appitite has gone through the roof i was bad diet wise yesterday and monday but so far ive been good today im still really tired looking forward to starting stimmimng 9 days to go


----------



## hbrodie

oooh, 9 days will be here b4 u know it   and re; food - pah, you deserve a blow out every so often. you have done so well


----------



## witchandchips

Yeah go whippet and bub. Big congrats.

Bubbs - 9 days will go fast. Are you downregging now?

All good here, just been for first run in 10 days after spotting scare.

 to all

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

how did it feel to be running agian? bet you felt really pleased to be back to running. I have stopped step aerobics during my pg but when I am up to it post birth I'll be back, I miss it!


----------



## whippet

As you know I made a brief post to say my little girl had arrived on the 25th at 37 weeks plus 1 day and that we got home on the27th at 8pm. She had a good night at home in that she ate and cried and dozed which I was happy with. The midwife came in on the wednesday lunch time and said we were both fine and that she would see us the following day. As wedesday went on I noticedmy little one really lethargic and could only get her to take a little 5 mn feed. Needless to say because she was not eating she was not peeing either. I eventually burst into tears on my husband at 5pm saying I was worried, nothing that specific but was worried, he said he had been worried too Gp examined her and agreed she was too quiet but that her heart and temp were ok. She called our local hospital for her to be seen by a paediatrician in kids ward.
The first doc we seen was a female registrar who listened to the story looked at he baby and said "its a feeding issue". She decided to take blood keep her overnight and give her bottles and that I was to see a breast feeding advisor in the morning. I explained this was not my first child and that she was latching correctly bla bla bla but said it was def. that. She then proceeded to give her 30 mls from a bottle which she took then vomitted back when she left the room. 
Thank god she was near her shift as I was now even more upset because the reason my 2 day old was back in hospital was because I was not feeding her. Dh left at this point to come home to pack a bag for baby and I and whilst he was out a male registrar came and examined her and listened to our story - he concluded this baby was sick with prob infection. He wheeled her away to put a cannula in to give her fluids saying if she really quiet when he putting cannula in he would proceed to lumbar puncture! By the time dh got back i wasa basket case they eventually gave me her back after an hor and a half with a drip in, a tube down her nose and having had a lumbar puncture. They started er on heavy duty anti biotics that night. Anyway to cut a long story short we got home yesterday after 6 days they think she had group b strep but bloods were negative. The fact she responded so well makes them think it was caught early.
So can I now intoduce my daughter Charlotte weighing in at 5 pound 6 oz my true little fighter.

whippet xx


----------



## hbrodie

whippet - welcome to the world charlotte! what a dinky little weight hun, she sounds gorgeous. What a start to life though, eh. poor you, and dh....and her of course. Thank goodness you followed your mummy instincts....and got that 2nd opinion from the different doc at the hospital   glad to hear she is ok now   

you have reminded me actually, I must order my strep B swabbing kit from the internet....ta


----------



## bubblicous

whippet - hope charlotte is better now shes a little fighter your right

hbrodie - hows you and emily

w+c - hows things with you

afm - well i start stimming tomorrow  tomorrow omg got the day off work well i do only work till 1pm dh is taking me to clinic in the morning 
had accupuncture today was so good back again next week for more

hugs to you all


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - that came round quick! wow, well I will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## bubblicous

helen - thanks so much i know its been very fast and now its scary


----------



## witchandchips

Wow Whippet what a scare, great your little Charlotte such a fighter, and well done you for holding out for other opinion.
Bubs - how's the stimming?
hbrodie - it's great to be running. I should probably say plodding actually but still nice to be out! How are you?

All good here, I am burping for Britain which dh says is a good sign.
9wk scan Mon, so keep everything crossed for us.
mmc diagnosed at 9 week scan last time.....

 to all

W&C


----------



## hbrodie

W&C - I am going offline at about 3pm today til tues next week as we r going away for the weekend but I wanted to send     for your scan on monday    and yes, buprping (and the other end) is a good sign. I burped for england in my 1st tri both times round....now I have to admit I am suffering the other type of wind


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

W&C ~ Glad the scan went well!

Whippet ~ Congratulations on the birth of Charlotte!!! 

Bubble ~ Good luck sweetheart! I have everything crossed for you.    


Right ladies I am no longer your mod.   I wont be leaving you though as I know you all now and need to get my updates on babies being born. Bubblicous will be looking after you   So your in safe hands. 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

sky


----------



## bubblicous

natalie -   thanks honey 

w+c - got everything crossed for you sweetie for monday    hope it all goes well 

hbrodie - have a nice wee break 

whippet - how is charlotte now 

afm - well ive started stimming wooohoooooooo went to the gcrm this morning and nurse showed me how to mix my injections and let me do the 1st one so she could check i was ok with it 
i felt a little light headed after i got home so had a lie down im ok now though just waiting on the girls coming home and then im going to take them for a lovely walk 
im back at gcrm on wednesday for a scan my boss aint gonna be happy as she thought i would only be having 1 scan next week but gcrm have decided maybe 2 so thats another stress im going to have to deal with tomorrow (ive to phone her and let her know when i need off as monday when im back at work is to late to sort cover) but im not going to care what were doing just now with tx is more important than work


----------



## witchandchips

Hello all and thanks for your lovely good wishes.

Scan all fine today - yeah!!! That's another hurdle over.

Big   to all

W&C


----------



## bubblicous

w+c - thats fab scan went well


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - how is the stimming? hope the light headedness goes   

W&C - yay!


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - im not to bad today yesterday was a different matter i have been getting bad headaches today but apart from that im ok i have my 1st scan tomorrow hope there are lots of follies there 
hows things with you and podge   

whippet - how are you and charlotte

w+c - hows things with you 

afm - well im ok had headaches on and off most of the day been drinking lots of water and pineapple juice having a relaxing afternoon today 
i have my first scan tomorrow please send me lots of    for lots of lovely follies


----------



## hbrodie

for the follies!!!!

we r good ta, podge kicking lots today and seems huge....think maybe shifted position


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - thanks for the      i need it i need to up my pma im sure your not huge    did you have a nice holibag


----------



## hbrodie

had a fab time thanks. nice to get away for a change but nice to come home too   

perople keep telling me I am huge for my dates but my mw says I am fine...I have a growth scan for next tues to put my mind at ease though


----------



## bubblicous

hey all 


how are you 

i got signed off for 2 weeks today by the gp so im planning on spending the next 2 weeks chilling she said that i just had to take it easy 
i was really struggling with work as im not feeling well from the injections hopefully i will start to feel better soon i have my scan tomorrow so hoping to get a ec date fingers crossed


----------



## hbrodie

I am glad u have a nice gp. I am sure time out from work will help hun


----------



## bubblicous

thanks helen


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi guys

I haven't been on here for quite some time - been trying to get on with my life with my lovely dd.  
However we decided to go for one last IVF cycle.  It all happened so fast as I was doing short protocol this time.  Anyway to cut a long story short I got 15 eggs (which is the most I've ever got!)  and 10 fertilised.  We were hoping to get to blast but on day 3 there were 2 front runners a grade 1 and a grade 1/2 with the others not being so good.  So have got 2 nice embies on board test day is a week today.

We were really not expecting anything great from this cycle and as we didn't make it to blast were feeling quite negative about our chances of success.  However this cycle we had assisted hatching done and on day 5 after egg collection the embryologist rang to say that out of the ones that were left 3 of them had completely hatched    .  We'd never had that before even on day 6 so she was very positive about the ones that had been put back saying it bodes well for them especially as the quality of them was far far better and that AH is definitely the way forward for us!!!  I didn't have the heart to tell her that this was going to be our last cycle!


Anyway now going out of my mind   on the 2ww 5days post 3 day transfer.  

Bubbs - have you had EC yet, hope you're not feeling too rough?

Brodie - hope you and bump keeping well.

Everyone else Hi and hope you're ok

Faithful x


----------



## bubblicous

ffh - welcome back sweetie and congrats on being pupo fingers crossed you get that shiny bfp keep us updated i really hope and    you do pma all the way    

hbrodie - how are you today 


afm - well i had my scan this monring and happy to report i have 18 lovely big follies ripe for the picking    and 2 ones at 9mm that the nurse is hoping might make it to 10mm before ec which will be either wednesday or thursday im just waiting on a phone call to tell me  exactly when they will phone later one this afternoon 
omg its really happening


----------



## faithfullyhoping

That's fab bubbs

Well done, have you got another scan tomorrow?


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - fab news!   

FFH - lovely to see you again hun    good crop, and fab news on the hatching! wonderful.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Thanks brodie.  I kind of wish she hadn't called though now, as she got my hopes up!!!


----------



## witchandchips

Bubbs - big   and good luck for ec tomorrow. Grow little follies grow. I had 18, I think, last time - finished up with 6 frosties.

Hbrodie - glad all going well with you. How are you sleeping? I was so uncomfortable for months with dd.

Ffh - fingers crossed for you

AFM - I have booking with mw tomorrow!! Feels quite surreal, especially as I am determined not to get my hopes up before 12 week scan, as I had a couple of friends have mmc diagnosed at 12 weeks.... I wondered if they might listen to heartbeat, but a friend said her mw wouldn't at booking, in case she couldn't hear it and she worried.

Big   to all

W&C


----------



## bubblicous

w+c - thats great you have your booking they dont normally listen to hb till after 14weeks incase they cant find it    hope it goes well when is your scan 


afm - im going to bed soon dont know how i will sleep though fingers crossed we get enough eggs to share


----------



## hbrodie

bubs -    for today hun!!!! xxxxxxx

W&C - they heard emily at 10 weeks but 12 weeks with podge and I know that both times I had to really push to get the mw to even try cos she said it'd worry me if we couldn't hear it.....sometimes you can't hear the hb but you can hear movement so I found that reasuring


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 

just a quickie from me as im just back from ec im sore and tired and gutted

i got 7 eggs total but im egg sharing so i only get 3 of them and the recipent gets 4 (hope ive not let her down to much)

im gutted as i was hoping to have more than 3 for myself i just need to pray that i have 3 amazing wee eggs


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Bubbs - well done on getting through egg collection, try not to worry about number of eggs, it's quality not quantity that counts.  You could have 20 eggs and all of them be rubbish    

Witchandchips - hope mw appointment went well. 

Brodie - Hope you and bump ok.  When do you finish work?

AFM - feeling bit fed up, I'm 7 days post 3 day transfer and have no symptoms.  Really think this hasn't worked again.  Also although pleased that they've discovered Assisted Hatching is the way forward for me, feel a bit grumpy    that they only worked this out on my last go!!!!!  So now I know that if this doesn't work I probably won't even be able to get pregnant naturally.  I suppose in one way it's good to know though   

FFH


----------



## hbrodie

bubs -    I know you must feel    but like FFH says, quality not quantity. How come the recipient gets 4 and you only get 3? I would think seeing as they r your eggies you get the most      how r u feeling today? will u have all 3 put back of they r ok to do so?

FFH -    I understand what u mean about knowing one way or the other  but it still hurts doesn't it. let's hope it doesn't come to that and that in the next 7 days you start feeling blooming and like things are happening    but even if you don;t - remember - loads of women don't get any symptoms of pg at all through their pg, esp in the early days    
I finsih work 25th june but I am going to speak to my line manager tomorow and bring it forward to the 18th june cos my child minder is away the following week so I need to have emily


----------



## bubblicous

ffh - pma pma im sure it will have worked and you will get a shiny bfp fingers and toes crossed for you it is good they discovered that but rubbish it took them till your last got o work it out  

hbrodie - how are you today june is almost here and you will be on mat leave how exciting i wont have 3 back they wouldnt do that they are reluctant to put 2 back because of my age but its our choice and were set on 2 if we have 2. My recipent gets more cause shes paying for the majority of our tx we were told that at the start if its an odd number she gets the extra some clinics do it the other way but the gcrm do it that way

afm - well the clinic phoned me this morning and all 3 of my embies have fertilised and look good







im so so happy i cried poor embryoligist must have thought i was a nutter 
she said she was happy with them and tomorrow will grade them and possibly do transfer on saturday

god love my dh when i phoned to tell him i could hear the tears fillining up in him it was such a relief to him i think he was happy they all made it but also happy i was better than yesterday it must be so hard for him as he tries to keep me together i love that man to bits

im still very sore today so im sitting with my feet up and implanning on being like this most of the day


----------



## hbrodie

bubs, that is fantastic news hun. so, come on embies....keep doing your 'thang!    it must be hard for the OH's in our lives cos they see us go through so much and they r largely helpless aren't they    bless him for being so supportive and loving.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Bubs - Excellent that they're all fertilised - it only takes 1!!!! Glad u feeling bit better about it today.  Hopefully they'll all grow nice and strong and you'll have two nice ones to put back.   

Brodie - can't believe you're on maternity leave soon, it doesn't seem that long since you went back to work after having Emily!!!  Make the most of it girl.xx

Thanks both of you for your words of encouragement.  This morning I felt a glimmer of hope but now feel like I've got AF cramps coming.  This 2ww is the hardest part of the whole blumin thing, I just want to know one way or another. DH seemed upset last night, he keeps asking me how I am. Told him that I didn't think that it had worked yesterday but that I don't know either way.  I so want to be able to give him some good news.   

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

ffh - huge hugs coming your way fingers crossed for you 

hbrodie - hows you and podge doing 

w+c - how are you getting on 


afm - i got a wee phone call this morning to tell me my embryos were beautiful i have 2 grade 1's and the other is almost a grade 1 she kept saying they were pretty 
so im booked to transfer 9am in the morning eeekkkk they are tryi ng to get us to have a set cause the embies look so good but weve talked about it in great depth and decided to go for a det 
so in 12hours i will be pupo eeeekkkkkkkk


hugs to everyone


----------



## bubblicous

hey all just a quickie to tell you 

im PUPO PUPO (waited so long to say that and now it doesnt seem real) 

i have 2 gorg embies on board both grade 1's one is an 8 cell the other a 10cell otd is 3rd june so 12 days and counting

im now lying in bed with the fan on me to keep me cool as its so hot dh is fussing about me im just going to to the zita west relaxztion cd and have a nap


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - sorry I was not online sooner to wish you well but looks like you didn;t need it hun - yay! PUPO PUPO!!!!!!!! rest up, watch cr4ppy telly and drink lots (non alcoholic obviously    )


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - thanks how are you coping in the heat with bump i hated the heat when i was pg with dd no 2 

im a little worried about something hope you can help me 

ok so im probably being an utter drama queen but this is my 1st tx so please bare with me 

after my transfer i lay down for about 10 mins in the clinic before i left then i went to my parents house where i sat with my feet up for about an hour and a half 
then i went to asda for about 30 minutes then i came home and went to bed and ive pretty much been there all day aprt from a trip to the loo and my dinner 

do you think the fact that i didnt have a proper lie down until about 2hours after transfer will make a difference i didnt do anything strenous at all i only went and bought new shoes for dd and pineapple juice
but im really worried any help would be much appreciated


----------



## hbrodie

hi bubs. I have not been online for a couple of days, sorry 4 late reply   
I donlt think it will have affected the outcome hun. It is not like you were trudging up the high street doing mega shopping, and you did lay down straight after transfer and then at your mums and then after asda. 
When we have tx here in cornwall we have to travel to plymouth for the e/c and et (2hr away) and loads of ladies therefore don;t actually lie down with legs up etc for at least 2 hours post ET and they go on to get BFPs


----------



## bubblicous

hey everyone 

how are you all hows the bumps growing 

afm - im ok 3 sleeps till otd im so so scared i really do thinkim going to get a bfn im all bloated today and so tried i am trying to stay positive but really dreading thursday


----------



## whippet

bubbs how are you coping? Dont stress about not lying down after transfer I didnt manage to either and was fine    Are you planning to test before yout OTD?

sorry not been around life is hectic, love it but shattered. Charlotte now up to 7 pound so doing somehing right I guess.

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

whippet - wow, that is a nice weight. 7lb still a cute little dink but gaining is good    how r u?

bubs - thinking of you....r u tempted to do otd test early? I am awful each month, I used to test every month just in case    anyway,      for you in 2 days time


----------



## bubblicous

morning ladies 

please excuse the whole me post 

im so not good today i started bleeding about 40 minutes ago im crampy and the blood is red at the moment its only coming away when i wipe but i know its af starting 

im so upset cant stop crying and im on my own which is making it worse 

what did i do wrong


----------



## hbrodie

sweetheart you did NOTHING wrong      it may be implantation bleeding or one of those odd unexplained pg bleeds.....hundreds of women get them all the time and they have healthy pg......I    this is what it is hun but    for your worry. can you do a test to see or have you got
hormone pessary thingies which would give off incorrect reading? (sorry, I am not good at remembering how the process works, I know people have pessaries / inj when they have had ec/et    and they can give off bfp's due to the high concentration of hormone)


----------



## bubblicous

im using the pessaries but the clinic didnt say they would give and incorrect result  i dont have any tests in the house decided to wait till tomorrow before buying one so i was tempted to test early 
i might see if dh will get me one on hsi way home from work 

but i know im my heart its all over


----------



## hbrodie

If it were me I would do the test now cos then I'd know if it were a bfp or bfn one way or the other and then my mind could stop playing games with me.....if it is a bfp - even a faint one - it is a bfp and that is wonderful    but if it is a bfn you can at least stop the wondering 'what if' and not have to prolong it til tomorrow's test. 
oh hun. I have not been there as regard to tx and then bleeding but I have been there with regard to bleeding and wondering if it was a m/c or an implant bleed etc    and the worry and not knowing is so hard. I am sending you huge    cos I know if u r like me you will need them


----------



## whippet

Bubbs    its not over for you honey    

hbodie we are doing great dont know where the last 5 weeks have gone tbh. Charlotte doing really well feeding every few hours sometimes oftener    but weight going on so good enough for me. I am back on anti b think i may be heading for a d and c but see doc on thurs for 6 week check so will see. How are you keeping?

whippet x


----------



## bubblicous

warning another me post

so its realluy not looking good here at my house
















i woke up at 3am with very bad cramp on my left side went to the loo and again there was blood







red and brown (tmi) and its pretty much been like that since still only when i wipe and the crinone gel is coming out brown too now everytime i go to the loo 
i now hate going to the loo









the crams are still all to the one side which i find weird but hey this is my first cycle so maybe thats normal

so we pretty much have taken on board its over and tomorrow is just a formality gutted isnt the word

and to make things worse my inlaws are coming to stay tomorrow night last thing i want but were going to a funeral on friday so i cant tell them no just wish they werent staying with us as i want time to get my head round everything and cry my eyes out


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - oh hun    I will still be    for your bfp til tomorrow though. please stay beanie!!!!!

whippet - time does fly doesn't it    I hope you get better soon


----------



## bubblicous

i am the man with the plan 

i feel so much better now ive had a good cry, a huge cuddle from my gorgeous girls and dh and i have had a good old chat sorted stuff out and made a plan for the future well the near future

my bleeding is now almost af like and the cramps are really bad so tomorrow is deff just a formality i know its a bfn and its ok ive accepted it 

weve decided to try au nat for then next couple of months (not that were expecting a miracle) weve decided to have a nice summer with weekend day trips 
im going back onto a very healthy eating plan (had planned to do my no carb diet again to loose a few more stone but have decided against it)
were also going to cyprus in early sept so going to love that so will the girls 

and then when we come home from our holiday we will do our next tx and it will work 

so thats me 


lots and lots of hugs to you all


----------



## hbrodie

hi hun
I am so sorry it seems to be a BFN. have you got the definate results yet?    I think it is wonderful you have been able to accept and move on and chat to your dh about it all. having a plan for a nice summer, weekends away and a lovely trip abroad sounds like a wonderful tonic and will do you all so much good hun.


----------



## bubblicous

how are you lovely ladies getting on 


afm - well i went back to work today which was fine until i realsied that my boss had told the other ladies i work with what had been going on and how i got a bfn i wasnt impressed at all i didnt think she could do that at all 

one of the woman in my worked asked me if i was going to do it again ( i dont want them knowing i am just now so i gave my rehersed reply) im not to sure it took alot out of me 

her response to this was - i dont think you should its not worth it you should just be grateful for what you have with your 2 girls 

as if im not grateful i adore my girls but ache for my dh baby i could believe she said that to me 

well im geting back to a little normal today i have done a 1 mile walk and im going to be doing another 2 miles after the girls come in from school  so looking forward to that


----------



## hbrodie

hi bubs - I was wondering how u were getting on. firstly    2 your bosss, she broke the rule of confidentiality and secondly    to your colleague for being so rude     thirdly       which are very important hun


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - omg you only have 6 weeks to go gee wizz where has the time gone    i cant believe thats how far you are im ok apart from what happened today  im allowed to egg share again so im really happy the gcrm have said they are going to change my protocol so i get more eggies and they are looking for a new recipent for me as they want me to start july but im not to sure need to see how many pennies we have


----------



## hbrodie

I am glad you can egg share again. July is soon hun isn;'t it. that is good in one way - you get back on the tx rollercoaster again, but as you say it is pricey      if only life didn't have to revolve around cost eh    

yup, I have 6 weeks to go til I have a section cos I am having a stretch and sweep at 38 and 39 weeks (4 and 5 weeks away) but if no baby by edd I am having a section - blimey, I had better think about packing my bags and doing birth plans


----------



## Annabell

Hi girls

sorry I've been AWOL for ages - had to switch off from the whole TTC thing for a while and destress..

Bubb - I'm so sorry your tx wasn't successful honey       to you - sounds like you have a good plan for the summer though and trying again?

Hbrodie - how are you hon? I can't believe time has gone so quickly! - how come u have a section booked? Hope you r doing ok? Can't believe that your boss told your colleagues - s/he should have kept it confidential without u having to spell it out!!

AFM - now a full-time stay at home mum and loving every minute of it! Also really enjoying the summer - I feel so lucky that it's worked out like this. Having tx too - trying hard not to get my hopes up...will wait and see.

Love'n'hugs Annabell x


----------



## bubblicous

annabell - welcome back honey when are you thinking on doing tx

hbrodie - hows maternity leave treating you i cant believe podge is going to be here soon 

whippet - hows things with you


afm - well dh and i have def decided to wait till sept for our next tx weve phoned the clinic and everything changed the app they gave us
so were back on 2nd sept to pay and sign a form then we fly off to cyprus on the 6th and are hoping to have my down reg injection around the 15th of sept 
means we can have a relaxing summer    and enjoy our holiday and tackle tx fully refreshed


----------



## hbrodie

hi annabell! I am glad u r enjoying being a SAHM now    I have a section booked for 40 weeks (25th july = edd but is a sunday so sometime that week I think) as emily's placenta calcified from 34 weeks and I am terrified of going overdue   . Good luck with your tx!!!!!

bubs - hi hun. nice to have a plan in the pipeline eh and you get to have a stress free summer to boot   

all good here. mat leave not started yet - am on a/l for 3 weeks then ML starts unless baby puts an appearance in before then! lol. This hot waether is not much fun TBH, I can't do much at all


----------



## whippet

Hi guys sorry not been around much Charlotte having a terrible time with reflux. Tried infant gaviscon but that made things even worse by giving her colic. Referral away for urgent paediatric referral. She is still putting on weight just not as much as they would like and she vomits at least half of every feed so is always hungry and only pain free if upright on my chest. She is sitting under the 9th centile now so need this addressed asap. Also has her hip scan on monday as they thought 1 may be "clicky" in hospital, god I hope not the little mite and us cant take much more. She cries so often overnight that I stopped going up to bed 3 weeks ago as she wakes her sis. so I sleep/doze on the couch these days. Not her fault just want it to get better for her soon.

Bubbs think you are quite right enjoying the summer first.

Hbrodie - homeward straight now honey.

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

oh whippet. Emily had colic and refulx. Luckily gaviscon helped her but I know it does not work for all LOs. I hope the paed referral comes through fast 4 u. you will probably get her put on stronger meds by the paeds whic I know of others' LOs taking and it helps loads. Did I see you on the reflux support thread hun? I lurk there sometimes as I used to post when em was bad   
re hips - was she breech? em had bilateral hip dysplasia but mild so all we needed to do was put her in double nappies for a few weeks and then they corrected themselves....clicky hips doesn't always mean splints etc    and their legs splay out naturally at their young age so it is not a bother for them to have the wedges in between so they stay outward     I know it is hard, I know it is a horrid thing to want to make it all better for her. huge hugs hun.


----------



## Annabell

Brodie - I bet it's not fun being pg in this weather - bless you! I've never heard of a calcified placenta - what does it mean? Hope all otherwise ok.

Bubs - Sept sounds like a good plan - you'll be all rested and de-stressed from you holiday too so it'll be a good time to start tx again.

Whippet - hi hon, really sorry you are having such a tough time with Charlotte - has she been prescribed different milk yet or are you b/f? We had a friend with a
LO with reflex, and I know that gaviscogn didn't work for them either but a change in milk (I think with baby rice in it?) really helped - also cranial osteopathy
can be helpful...if you're willing to try the alternative route...I really hope things improve soon.

Love to all x


----------



## hbrodie

annabell - a calcified placenta is usual when you a) smoke and b) get to full term. However, I have never smoked and I was not full term when mine started to calcify. It just means that little hard patches develop in the placenta itself and that area of the placenta is not longer functioning.


----------



## Annabell

Thanks Hbrodie - now it rings a bell - is it the same thing that means the doc's don't like pg ladies going more than 14 days overdue as the placenta starts 'breaking down'...?

I can't believe this weather - I'm loving it, especially as I'm not working, but it must be horrid for you hon x


----------



## hbrodie

yup, that's it hun    not so much oxygen gets to the baby    

cooler here tonight and we have had a heavy rain shower too!


----------



## Annabell

I'm jealous - we've had rain here too, but it's not cooler, it's more humid


----------



## whippet

Hi guys, thanks for the support. Charlotte got the all clear with her hip scan thank them lord. No word on the referral so I called the gp today to ask where the electronic referral had went so I could call them - they told me, I called them, guess what no referral received! I called back to the Gp with Charlotte screaming so loud they could not hear me so I passed her over and asked what was happening. Yip you guessed it not sent yet as not typed but they said sorry and promised would be done today. See doc tomorrow for her first jag so will check. I came off the phone and burst into tears that still no further forward.
Hbrodie are you getting another scan? Remember I had a scan at 32 weeks and all ok tho breech and the scan at 36 weeks showed calcified to that of 42 weeks , not breech and induced following 
week   

Annabel  I am breast feeding and giving 2 formula supplements a day tbh nothing stays down in its entirity just varying degrees of vomit but still gaining so they dont worry - still gaining cause eating all the bloo** time. I am so fed up of hv and gp saying she still managed to put on this week but must be hard for you. Hubby coming to see gp for jag tomorrow and going to try and push her to prescribe something in the meantime its just so cruel.
Sorry I am in full rant folks just so down and bubbly. Know its tiredness but it wont get better till they address this.

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

whippet - no more scans for me I'm affraid    I really want one though cos I wanna check the placenta is ok due to it calcifying early last time    but they won;t do one   
how annoying about the referral! that is really naughty of them.
How did you get on with Charlottes' jabs?


----------



## Annabell

Oh Whippet bless you honey - I hope that things settle down soon - you're so doing the right thing pushing the GP...and it's good that they heard Charlotte screaming, maybe that will galvanise them into action!

Hbrodie - oh, no more scans...you could tell a little white lie and say that you've not felt any movement as that usually prompts a scan...naughty I know but if you're worried it could help to give you some peace of mind!

Bubbs - how are you doing hun - is it still hot where you are - it's baking here!

Love to all x


----------



## hbrodie

if I say I have not had movemeent they just put me on a ctg for an hour or so.....no scan   

when emily had refulx and colic and I rang the out of hours gp they heard her screaming in the background and said to take her to the hospital...I think it is good to let them hear the screaming    as awful as that is to say


----------



## bubblicous

a wee birth announcment 


hbrodie had a little girl phoebe im not sure when and what weight she was but will let you know as soon as i do 


congratultions hbrodie bet emily loves her baby sister


----------



## Annabell

Bubbs - that's really good to hear - I though that Hbrodie had been a bit quiet recently   

I really hope that mum and baby are both doing well.

How are you hon? Any more news on when you're going to cycle again?


----------



## bubblicous

annabelle - no more news on hbrodie yet im stalking her on **    as for me well i wont be doing tx until next year dh got made redundant today     so not good he has a job interview in 2 weeks in orkney so it looks like were moving 400 miles to live in orkney (where dh is from) how are things with you


----------



## Annabell

Aha - keep me posted with any more news!

Really sorry about your DH's redundancy- was it a bolt out of the blue? It's a sign of the times I guess, but if he's got an interview in 2 wks he's going great guns!   for the interview - how do you feel about moving to Orkney?

AFM had a BFN last week after my first ICSI - have a follow-up appointment with the consultant next week to talk about why it didn't work and what could be done differently..


----------



## hbrodie

anabell -   


popping on between feeds to say think you for your congratulations and text messages . A little pdate on birth and the past 24hours;

well, she is here at last. all 8lb of her! I thought she might be about 7.5lb but 8lb is a bit nig for my liking to have been a VBAC....glad I had a section, lol!  The section went very well. I had a very sicky and hypotensive recovery but the actual op itself was fine. we were chattting about the radio music playing in theatre with the staff and col was taking pictures and video....really nice.        I stayed in the monday 19th post op then all day tuesday 20th and came home wednesday 21st at about 1130 (left the ward). She fed from me within 5 minutes of being in recovery - she was born 1351hrs and we left theatre at 1422 so she fed at about 1430 for 20mins. From that point on she has fed well for 15-20mins every 2-3hours. and now my milk has come in she is feeding for longer but further apart. I am a bit sore    so am looking forward to the midwife coming to see me at home tomorrow so she can check the latching process properly.        We got home at noon (ish) yesterday but then soon after Phoebe had a choking episode on some mucous. she stopped breathing and went blue and floppy    . Col dialled 999 and got an ambulance within 4mins! plus a rapid response car too!) and I dealt with Phoebe. I managed to get the phlegm up and out (I do pay attention to the life support updates we go to at work you see!) and she started breathing again   but then went floppy again as she re-inhaled some mucous. it was so scary. luckily we were seen to so quickly, admitted to hospital over night - blood tests, chest xray and a drip - all ok, discharged this morning. she seems miles better for bringing the phlegm up and also shed is feeding miles better too (now my milk has come in I guess it helps keep her energy levels up)  so, 1st night at home tonight.....looking forward to being in my bed!    so, there we are. this time last week I had a baby in my big bulgy tummy. now I have a little baby in the moses basket in my lounge, sleeping peacefully and contentedly and I am so in love already. ahhhhh.   I am mourning my bump already (as I said I would    and have the baby blues - have been very teary today but I think it is understandable TBH    )      Emily loves her little sister. she tries to say phoebe but it sounds like Beebee. she is very gentle and gives her kisses and strokes her hair - saying 'soft hair, ahhhh'    I think Phoebe's latch is wrong as although she is getting milk, she makes my nipples go pointy and the have blistered on the top 'lip' of then - which when not in use go all dry and scabby (nice!    ) so when she starts feeding the next time it is really painful    but I grit my teeth and get through it. Gunna get some nipple cream tomorrow after mw has been.


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - huge congrats again sweetie and welcome to the world phoebe ( i love her name) sounds like youve had a rough few days hopefully after some sleep in your own bed things will look brighter 
and so glad phoebe is ok


----------



## Annabell

Many congrats hbrodie - glad birth ok, sorry it's been a bit bumpy since - thank god you knew what to do when she was choking - not sure I'd have had a clue! Hopefully that's the scary bit out of the way now!

Sounds like her latch isn't great hon -the midwife sound be able to help though - get some lanacome or whatever it's called too  - it worked wonders for me.  Do you have a breastfeeding clinic locally you can go to?

Lots of love x


----------



## whippet

sorrygirls had lost the thread. 
Hbrodie well done you huge congrats and good weight too.  

Bubbs hope it allworks out for your dh and Orkney  
we goback to see hospital doc tomorrow as things still not good wi baby, fingers crossed

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

whippet - I always lose threads    how did you get on at the hospital hun?


----------



## whippet

Hbrodie how is phoebe doing and her big sis of course?

At hospital he increased her ranititidine and added domperidone and back on the staydown milk and mostly it is staying down. she still has screaming episodes throughout day and night but is bit better. She put on 4 oz this week but it is on at least and not a loss. I stopped bf on monday as its too thin for her to keep down   

whippet x


----------



## hbrodie

whippet    it is hard to stop BFing. I hope the meds really start to help soon. I had dreadful reflux and indigestion when pg and know it is awful but as a baby they have no idea do they.    she improves soon. xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while. Will fill you in on why shortly.  But first of all huge congrats on the birth of Phoebe Brodie, sounds like you had a rough few days with her, hope all is settling down now.

Annabel - I don't think we've chatted before, so Hi, I'm so sorry about your BFN, it's absolutely gutting.  I hope you get some positive news from your follow up appointment.

Bubbs - Sorry about your BFN too and your DHs redundancy, it never rains but it pours does it.  Hope everything is sorting itself out.

Anyway - AFM I'll try to keep it brief but this may prove tricky!!  You probably won't remember but last time I was on here was in May when I was doing my 3rd IVF with Assisted hatching and short protocol.  Although the embryologist was very positive I was absolutely convinced it was a BFN and had spent all the weekend in tears before test date on the monday.  To my absolute shock when I walked into the room it was a BFP   ... I couldn't believe it. So went home in a daze with a date for 7 week scan.  We decided not to tell anyone - including FFs (sorry guys!!).

At 7 week scan I was nervous but confident as I had started feeling nauseous, however, little did I know what was to come!!!!  Initially the scan showed up one beautiful little baby with a strong heart beat and a good size, she then checked around to make sure everything else was normal ..... and found another little baby with a heartbeat - but in my fallopian tube.  It was such a shock I wasn't sure what to feel.  The fertility centre arranged for me to be admitted straight into the local city hospital where I had to have an emergency laparoscopy to remove the ectopic pregnancy.  The procedure had a 10% risk of causing a miscarriage to the other baby, but came through this OK.  I then had to wait a week before another scan to check it had survived ok. The nurse was so lovely and as soon as she could see the heartbeat she told me - at which point I started sobbing - not the best with a probe inside you    !!

Anyway all seemed to be going well until at exactly 10 weeks to the day I woke up feeling unwell and with a bleed.  I went for a scan the next day and there was no heart beat - this was about 4 weeks ago.  I decided to try and miscarry naturally and it took some time and I had an infection, I'm only just about starting to feel better.  

Sometimes I really can't believe what's happened over the past few weeks, why did the baby survive surgery, continue to grow and then just die 3 weeks later just as I was starting to think it was going to be ok?!!

Anyway, I'm sorry to go on.  There are certainly positives in that the Assisted hatching obviously did the trick so maybe I will be able to have another baby one day.  6 months ago I would never have believed that.

Looking forward to chatting again.

Hi to whippet and anyone I've missed.

FFH xxx


----------



## bubblicous

ffh - awww honey im so so sorry for your loss words cant help at all i know but know we are here for you     

whippet - how are you getting on 

hbrodie - how are you 



afm - well things are all go here and im like    please bare with me this may be long winded 

so im off work just now as ever since our ivf ive been down and its been getting worse and worse finally the other week i went to gp who put my on happy pills (which arent working yet) and he signed me off work i have bad anxitey at the moment too which isnt helping matters

we went to orkney last week as dh had his job interview which he got so last week was spent looking for a house which we have found and is ours from the 29th of this month    so were moving 400 miles away to orkney ive handed in my notice at work and weve handed in notice on our house and its all systems go im surrounded by boxes and things needing organised (not helping my anxitey much)  
our furniture is moving on the 29th and we are moving in with a frined for a week then we fly out to cyprus for a week and then come back to glasgow and were going to stay with my parents for 5 days (as we have a wedding reception to go to) and then were moving to orkney    

the girls are so excited by it all im not to sure though today i was kinda head hunted    which has made me a little happier as i was worried i wouldnt get a job basically i had applied for a job but knew i wouldnt get it as they needed someone to start this week and well im in glasgow not orkney so it wasnt going to happen but basically someone else has read my application is impressed with all my experience and qualificatiuons and they have asked me to go in and see them next time im in orkney which will either be the end of this month or when i move (which i told her) and she said not to worry they would wait for me how good is that 

well ive done enough talking now im off for dinner then an evening out with my dh see if it makes me feel better hugs to you all


----------



## Annabell

FFH - hello - I'm so sorry to hear your really sad news     - I hope you are being gentle with yourself...

Bubbs - sorry to hear that you've been struggling hon - keep taking the happy pills hon, they do start making a different eventually, it just takes a while sometimes. You've got such a lot on at the moment hon - just take it a step at a time. At least you have a week in Cyprus to look forward to - take care of yourself hon.

Brodie & Whippet - hope you and your little ones are doing well - Whippet how is the reflux? - I hope things are improving.

AFM - back on the bandwagon of TTC naturally for a while - 1st day of A/f today - boo hoo, so onwards and upwards! DH exercising and taking supplements tho   so it's not all bad!

Love to all x


----------



## hbrodie

FFH - hi hun. I am so very sorry about your mc hun    I wish I could say something to make it all better but I can't. time will help (how patronising is that, sorry. but been there and done that and it still hurts but the hurt is more dull each day   )

anabell -    for this cycle!

bubs - wow, what a lot going on in your life ATM! maybe a change is gunna be the making of you. sometimes a huge change is the best thing. well doen you hun    which pills u on? I have had depression on and off since mid teen years and tried lots of meds - found Escitalopram (cipralex) the best for me. works qquickly and no s/e's


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - im on citalopram at the moment ive been on dolsupine (sp) before when i had postnatal depression they worked for me but dr wanted to try me on these ones this time fingers crossed they start to kick in soon as i have way to much going on to be feeling like this all the time


----------



## hbrodie

having issuues with BFing at the moment and finding it so hard to cope with my emotions - may be seeing my GP next week I think


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - sending you a huge hug honey you know im here if you want to chat


----------



## bubblicous

ladies i cannot believe i am writing this im totally shocked, gobsmacked in fact there arent words to describe how i feel at the moment

but today i got a natural and sparkly





















dh and i are keeping it very quiet no one knows except you lot my sister because of what happened last time were trying to stay positive so sticky vibes would be appreciated im just so in shock


----------



## hbrodie

omg bubbs that is bloody fantastic news! I am so happy for you               spin


----------



## whippet

Bubbs sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo delighted for you woooooooo hooooooooooo          

whippet x


----------



## Annabell

Bubbs - congrats honey - that's amazing news!  Sending you loads of sticky vibes - I hope that alll goes well and your little bean stays safe and snug.

Hbrodie - how are you hon - how's the bf going? it's meant to be the most natural thing in the world, but it bloody isn't...just don't beat yourself up about it - your LO will still love you and keep growing even if you stop bf'ing.

Whippet hope you're little one is doing better now?

Lots of love xx


----------



## hbrodie

thanks anabell    I am thinking of stopping but it is so hard cos I have plentiful milk and it feels wrong to stop. went and bought loads of bottles on saturday but then cried and BF again


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - is phoebe just not taking to it sending you hugs


----------



## hbrodie

bubs - seems to hate my boobs - I kinda like them so I don;t know why she finds them so offensive   
been busy here. took em to see her little friend this morning - who wouldn't let her play with anything at all and kept telling her off so she just sat quietly in the corner and read a book we had taken with us    felt so sad for her and her friends' mum did nothing to tell her DS off about it    a bit awkward TBH. anyway, em was a star and so well behaved I was so proud. came home and played in the garden - she has a pop up shop and I asked her what she was selling.....'emily sell poo mummy!'     I shaln't be shopping there


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - i dont think i will be shopping in emilys shop the now either     shes sounds so sweet that was awful of her little friend being mean to her and i cant believe the mum did nothing about it so shocking.  poor you i wonder why phoebe doesnt like you (.)(.) has anyone helped you with it 


afm - im all panicing at the mo i feel all full and heavy down below like af is about to start so now im worried that im about to start bleeding my (.)(.) are killing me so i guess that is a good thing 
im going for bloods tomorrow so hopefully that will help settle my nerves 
I got my scan date too whihc is the 15th of sept so 3 weeks tomorrow its going to drag by but its a busy 3 weeks with moving and holiday so fingers crossed it goes quickly

i also bought a couple of cheapie tests from poundland today did one when i got home at 11am and it came up + straight away so surely thats a good thing omg im so worried i need to think happy thoughts


----------



## hbrodie

it is all sounding very positive hun, sore boobs etc. the heavy feeling down below is likely the ligaments etc stretching and the uterus swelling


----------



## Annabell

Bubbs - take it a day at a time hon - I'm sure you know it's common to have a/f type feelings in early pg (and later too!) so try not to worry about it too much - easier said than done I know!

Hbrodie - I had the same thing with my LO hon - he was born with a tongue-tie, and even after we had it snipped, he hated bf'ing as just couldn't seem to get the milk out quick enough - he was a hungry little chap (still is!   ) - and I cried every time I bf  him as it was such a battle...whatever you do, don't punish yourself, and do what YOU think is right - I know that decision isn't easy though, especially with all the hormones whizzing around.

AFM - thinking we are gonna have another go at ICSI in October...in the meantime we both seem to be taking every supplement going and it's costing me a fortune!! Have to say that I have more energy tho so maybe something's working. Can't say the same for DH tho - he still falls asleep on the sofa at 9pm every night!!

Xx


----------



## hbrodie

annabell -    at dh! good luck for the icsi hun    and like you say, the supplements are obviously doing you good if u r feeling tip top


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 

how are you all 

im still on          

im now 9 weeks pregnant    omg i still cant believe im saying that 

ive had 2 scans both perfect the first we saw a grain of fat rice  with a heart beat and the second we saw an amazing almost baby shapped person (you could see the deffinition of the head and body starting) with a lovely strong heartbeat 
ive had my booking app and now im just waiting on my 12 weeks scan which is 3 weeks tomorrow 

hope you are all well


----------



## hbrodie

I am sooo happy 4 u bubs


----------



## bubblicous

hbrodie - thanks so much honey


----------



## Annabell

Hello is there anyone out there?

Bubbs - really hope things are still going well for you   

Hbrodie - how are you and LO's doing? Did the bf settle down? I hope all's well 

AFM starting IVF again this month - let the madness begin...


----------



## bubblicous

annabell - im ok thanks for asking lots and lots of luck for your tx when is it you start        pma all the way 


hbrodie - how are you and your lovely girls 

whippet - how are you doing


afm - im now 15wks + 3 and i cannot believe it still i felt 15 weeks was a milestone not sure though why as i guess its not but to me its huge im keeping ok still being sick but just in the morning and thanksfully ive not fainted again but im still lightheaded alot and dizzy alot too 
i also think i have the start of spd    i had it wheni was pg with charys just a mild form but i seems to be starting up again 

hope everyone is well and sending you all hugs


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi everyone,

I'm Sarah 38, I have a 17 year old daughter, and my husband has two boys 15 and 9 (almost 10) who live with their mum. We have been trying for almost two years and are just about to start on our first round of IVF. Would really appreciate any advice and words of wisdom. 

Take care 

Sarah

xx


----------



## caralouise1987

Hi guys

I'm new to this so here goes! Daughter conceived naturally 2007, been ttc for a year with no success. Waiting for genetic tests to come back so we can start egg sharing. Is it just me or is the waiting like mental torture?

Look forward to hearing from you soon and good luck on your journey

Cara x


----------

